# How many of you would be interested in a tempered glass screen protector?



## pmoradi2002

*Nexus Tempered Glass*​
*Have you ordered yours yet?!*

Pre-ordered!16759.43%Still debating8931.67%Will pre-order soon258.90%


----------



## pmoradi2002

*I will be starting a new program for all of you that have cracked or chipped your protector and want a new one.

Way it works is if you purchased your protector within the last 60 days and damaged it, email us about it. We will then ask for pictures with a time stamp (so that nobody else can use your picture) of the damaged protector. Once we receive this we will provide you with a coupon code for 15% off.

This was the best I could do for you guys, at $29.99 with 15% off we make scraps in profit however it's all about the customer







*

*FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARE HAVING SENSITIVITY ISSUES, PLEASE READ BELOW.*

*


Snow02 said:



This may be worth looking at. Apparently there's a bug causing a decrease in screen sensitivity, most notably after using the recents button. I'm just noticing it on JB. Basically, switch to another task using the recents button and until you turn the screen off the screen responsiveness goes into the toilet.

Given many of us are on JB by this point, it'd be a shame to attribute this behavior to the screen protector when it's really the phone, and something that will be fixed.

Click to expand...




Snow02 said:



http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=24322008

Click to expand...

*

*Fantom Tempered Glass Screen Protector For Samsung Galaxy Nexus*


----------



## goodspellar

After looking at some reviews on youtube I'd definitely be interested in getting one. Does spigen even make one for the Nexus though?


----------



## brkshr

I'd be interested in a Gorilla Glass replacement screen. I don't care if it would be expensive cuz it would have to have a digitizer or whatever else would be needed.


----------



## creaky24

Sounds interesting. Would it work w the Gnex's curved screen?

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## cordell

Count me in!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

goodspellar said:


> Sounds interesting. Would it work w the Gnex's curved screen?
> 
> Sent from my Liquified Nexus


Wow, I can't believe this whole time I didn't know the screen was curved. This makes things tougher but I'll look into it.


----------



## imnuts

SGP won't make it. They wouldn't even make their Ultra Crystal for the Nexus because of the curved screen, and that one is plastic. Good luck getting it made. I would be potentially interested, but I would think cost is going to be an issue, as would getting a tempered glass screen protector to work.


----------



## miketoasty

I would give it a shot if you can get some.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71

Looks fancy. Count me in.

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## kingkurmudgeon

Very interested indeed. I'd give one a shot so long as it didn't interfere with my case. And you really forgot the screen was curved?


----------



## karrb

kingkurmudgeon said:


> Very interested indeed. I'd give one a shot so long as it didn't interfere with my case. And you really forgot the screen was curved?


I would be interested too.. and I didn't see it as well, but I am also a new nexus owner.


----------



## owazio

I won't be since it might reduce my GN brightness quality.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karrb

owazio said:


> I won't be since it might reduce my GN brightness quality.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't think it would reduce the screen brightness that much over all. I can generally run my Nexus on low brightness and be able to see it.


----------



## brkshr

karrb said:


> I don't think it would reduce the screen brightness that much over all. I can generally run my Nexus on low brightness and be able to see it.


He MIGHT be talking about the fact that there aren't holes cut out for the light sensor? So the light sensor wouldn't be as accurate. There are ways to adjust for that though, if your rom has the CM9 auto brightness settings.


----------



## karrb

brkshr said:


> He MIGHT be talking about the fact that there aren't holes cut out for the light sensor? So the light sensor wouldn't be as accurate. There are ways to adjust for that though, if your rom has the CM9 auto brightness settings.


or even just ask the manufacture to do like what zagg did and cut around it?


----------



## MFD00M

this looks really cool. I'd try it if we had one for the gnex and its curved screen. i read the reviews on the site and i really like that some people said it helps reduce fingerprints. my phone right now is a magnet for smudges and finger prints


----------



## litrekid

would love to have this!


----------



## Xerrus

Would definitely be on board if you can actually get it to work with the curved screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus

Its very doubtful this will happen unless the company he works for also makes the glass. Because of the curve it has to be formed that way when its made. And the reason the other place doesn't make them is I'm sure they order a giant sheet then cut out the pieces. For the nexus they would have to order each cover individually. Probably not profitable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amathophobia

Believe it or not glass is quite flexable. Glass as thin as he is talking about just may flex to fit the screen if it has a strong enough bond. But of course it can only bend so much before it breaks. I used to work in a glass shop and was surprised by how much glass can bend before it breaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus

amathophobia said:


> Believe it or not glass is quite flexable. Glass as thin as he is talking about just may flex to fit the screen if it has a strong enough bond. But of course it can only bend so much before it breaks. I used to work in a glass shop and was surprised by how much glass can bend before it breaks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I did too.. and I agree on its flexibility, however even if it does flex to the screen theres still gonna be a lot of pressure in the center and most likely the adhesive would give

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## needslipo

count me as interested! it would have to be compatible with a case however, such as the diztronic tpu


----------



## pmoradi2002

Still working on this, will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Hellboy

I wouldnt mind something like this for the Thunderbolt. It sounds like a neat thing. I always wondered if this was even possible. I guess it is and I know all the plastic protectors I used cant compare the the smooth slick feel of glass.


----------



## strikeir13

Interested if it works with the curved glass!


----------



## nawfboy09

pmoradi2002 said:


> I've been looking into this and with enough demand, can get some stock in with the company I work for.
> 
> This will be just like the one out for the Note - http://www.spigen.com/sgp-samsung-galaxy-note-screen-protector-glas-t-premium-tempered-glass-series-1.html
> 
> Price would be in the $30-40 range.


I saw this a couple of weeks back and was jealous that the GNEX did not have this. Although I just got my matte screen protector I would also love to have this as an option as I get tired of things from time to time.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

I'll take 2 if you can get the curved glass problem figured out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

For now it seems like we will most likely be getting this made. The curved glass isn't an issue as it is very slight and the glass protector flexes enough to seat properly in the contour. We'll be getting some samples in next week, will let you guys know!


----------



## Hellboy

What is the likelyhood of seeing this for the thunderbolt?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85

Very excited for the possibility of this! Will it be oleophobic like the Spigen one?


----------



## kameleongt

I'm infor this as long as its before another good phones gets released for Verizon.

Thanks

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## Xerrus

pmoradi2002 said:


> For now it seems like we will most likely be getting this made. The curved glass isn't an issue as it is very slight and the glass protector flexes enough to seat properly in the contour. We'll be getting some samples in next week, will let you guys know!


Shaddup and take my money!!!

*throws cash*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus

pmoradi2002 said:


> For now it seems like we will most likely be getting this made. The curved glass isn't an issue as it is very slight and the glass protector flexes enough to seat properly in the contour. We'll be getting some samples in next week, will let you guys know!


But seriously, VERY excited to see what you cook up! Keep us informed!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

Hellboy said:


> Very excited for the possibility of this! Will it be oleophobic like the Spigen one?


Yes it will be!

I've tried a few samples and so far everything looks good. Now just to get the fit right


----------



## miketoasty

Super excited for this! Great job OP!


----------



## strikeir13

pmoradi2002 said:


> We could possibly get some in for the ThunderBolt, I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Yes it will be!
> 
> I've tried a few samples and so far everything looks good. Now just to get the fit right


Exciting! Looking forward to some pictures and more detailed information!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Maybe I'll finally get a screen protector if you get this worked out.


----------



## mikeymop

zathus said:


> I did too.. and I agree on its flexibility, however even if it does flex to the screen theres still gonna be a lot of pressure in the center and most likely the adhesive would give
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What if they used a mold with the same exact curve of the Nexus? Then it would be an even amount of pressure throughout and extra adhesive wouldn't be required


----------



## masri1987

I want!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

mikeymop said:


> What if they used a mold with the same exact curve of the Nexus? Then it would be an even amount of pressure throughout and extra adhesive wouldn't be required


This is what I was thinking, however I tried one that was completely flat and had very little adhesive (your finger wouldn't even stick to it) and it worked great with no bubbling or peeling up.


----------



## mikeymop

pmoradi2002 said:


> This is what I was thinking, however I tried one that was completely flat and had very little adhesive (your finger wouldn't even stick to it) and it worked great with no bubbling or peeling up.


Was it cut to be a little shorter than the device like SGP did with their ultraoleophobic for the Gnex? When are these getting manufactured?! because I want on now!


----------



## ksalce

How much would this cost to buy if you are able to get this to work? I wanna get one so bad I've been dreaming of the nexus getting a screen protector like this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty

ksalce said:


> How much would this cost to buy if you are able to get this to work? I wanna get one so bad I've been dreaming of the nexus getting a screen protector like this
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


For another device it was $40 but with our curved glass it may be a little more for one reason or another.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt

I'm all for this can we get pics of this.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## supr2nr

You can count me in for a purchaser as well. I'm tired of going through screen protectors.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

Any progress on this? I have money to throw at you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kprz24

Definetly would want one slightly worried about only having one chance to get it on but I need something heavy duty to replace the screen protector on my otter box defender. I hope this could happen.


----------



## Xerrus

Indeed, was hoping for an update this week! I'm ready to throw money at you as well!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marathonman

Interested as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNate71

Anything new? Itching to replace my Zagg.


----------



## Barf

^ what they said. I want!


----------



## Xerrus

iNate71 said:


> Anything new? Itching to replace my Zagg.


Definitely need to ditch this Ghost Armor. It's texture pisses me off. Please perfect this screen protector and take my money

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikeir13

Xerrus said:


> Definitely need to ditch this Ghost Armor. It's texture pisses me off. Please perfect this screen protector and take my money
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


also tiring of my SGP texture, hopefully we get an update this week!


----------



## execute.method

Screen protector you must manufacture, and payment.. I shall make.

Sent from my (*) using Tapafux.


----------



## nybadboy11

I would be interested for sure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

Sorry guys the boss has been out of town for the past week bit will be back tomorrow, will try to push him into this. He's an apple fanboy (ewww) that needs much convincing for anything that doesn't have to do with crapple

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

My money will convince him. Profit convinces everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmysdg

Count me as interested

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## grizzly atoms

Count me in for one maybe even two. Have you used any prototypes, if so was it difficult to apply?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty

So awkward when you get spammed in another language, on the other hand (After a little Google Translate magic) who wants to go on a vacation to Poland with me!


----------



## wyllic

Wow that is one serious wall of spam


----------



## Hellboy

miketoasty said:


> So awkward when you get spammed in another language, on the other hand (After a little Google Translate magic) who wants to go on a vacation to Poland with me!


If your paying I'll go. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus

pmoradi2002 said:


> Sorry guys the boss has been out of town for the past week bit will be back tomorrow, will try to push him into this. He's an apple fanboy (ewww) that needs much convincing for anything that doesn't have to do with crapple
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Start a kick starter page for investing and I'll give the money up front!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abbofro

Count me in if u can get one made.

Google Galaxy Nexus (GSM)
ROM: LiquidSmooth v1.4
Kernel: Glados v1.34


----------



## creaky24

Also interested as well.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## kameleongt

Xerrus said:


> Start a kick starter page for investing and I'll give the money up front!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 I second this X2

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## pmoradi2002

Considering a Kickstarter, will look into it tomorrow.

We have sent all the measurements to the factory and are awaiting samples


----------



## jumpo64

As long as it will work with my rearth case, then I'm probably in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus

Any chance if news this week?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TEK112

My major concern is that a screen protector made of tempered glass would cause severe damage to the regular screen if it ever cracks or shatters. All of the tempered glass dust and fragments would just grind the factory screen to crap.


----------



## Xerrus

TEK112 said:


> My major concern is that a screen protector made of tempered glass would cause severe damage to the regular screen if it ever cracks or shatters. All of the tempered glass dust and fragments would just grind the factory screen to crap.


I feel as though you'd have to hit the screen head-on for it to actually crack, let alone shatter. And in such an instance, Wouldn't your screen be screwed anyway from having such an impact? I think that's a very minor concern compared to the daily nicks and dings the screen accrues from daily use going in and out of a pocket without the screen protector

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

TEK112 said:


> My major concern is that a screen protector made of tempered glass would cause severe damage to the regular screen if it ever cracks or shatters. All of the tempered glass dust and fragments would just grind the factory screen to crap.


The glass is tempered, much like your cars windshield. If damaged it will not shatter. You would need quite some force to damage it though.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Here's a quick preview of what the protector would look like, do you guys like it all clear or should there be a black border like on the phone? I'm creating a KickStarter page that should be ready by tomorrow.


----------



## blaineevans

pmoradi2002 said:


> Here's a quick preview of what the protector would look like, do you guys like it all clear or should there be a black border like on the phone? I'm creating a KickStarter page that should be ready by tomorrow.


Clear.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

I would think all clear would look best.

Sent from fingers using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flegma3124

Wow I'm buying that from you when it's ready

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## creaky24

pmoradi2002 said:


> Here's a quick preview of what the protector would look like, do you guys like it all clear or should there be a black border like on the phone? I'm creating a KickStarter page that should be ready by tomorrow.


Clear!

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## Xerrus

Clear

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNate71

pmoradi2002 said:


> Here's a quick preview of what the protector would look like, do you guys like it all clear or should there be a black border like on the phone? I'm creating a KickStarter page that should be ready by tomorrow.


Yes. Yes. Yes.

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## mattchenzo

I want! And clear, definitely...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Barf

Clear fo sho


----------



## hazard209

I'd buy one. Also voting for clear.

What kind of adhesive would you be planning on using and would there be residue if you removed it? Could it be reapplied after removing it? I know that this is in the very early stages but it's stuff to think about.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## pmoradi2002

hazard209 said:


> I'd buy one. Also voting for clear.
> 
> What kind of adhesive would you be planning on using and would there be residue if you removed it? Could it be reapplied after removing it? I know that this is in the very early stages but it's stuff to think about.
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


Not sure what kind of adhesive but it will be most likely a light one, we won't know until we test a few samples out to determine it out. I do know that no residue will be left when removed and it could be reapplied, as this is how our iPhone and other phone protectors are.


----------



## imnuts

Clear


----------



## pmoradi2002

Well I got the Kickstarter page ready, what do you guys think?

* Fantom Galaxy Nexus Tempered Glass Screen Protector*


----------



## CC16177

pmoradi2002 said:


> Well I got the Kickstarter page ready, what do you guys think?
> 
> * Fantom Galaxy Nexus Tempered Glass Screen Protector*


Looks great dude just take my money already so I can have two!!









Good work as always man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

pmoradi2002 said:


> Well I got the Kickstarter page ready, what do you guys think?
> 
> * Fantom Galaxy Nexus Tempered Glass Screen Protector*


What is your target to begin production?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209

pmoradi2002 said:


> Not sure what kind of adhesive but it will be most likely a light one, we won't know until we test a few samples out to determine it out. I do know that no residue will be left when removed and it could be reapplied, as this is how our iPhone and other phone protectors are.


Then sign me up! Make that kickstarter live so I can give you money.









sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## pmoradi2002

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> Then sign me up! Make that kickstarter live so I can give you money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


We need to verify our bank account first, which takes 5-7 business days according to them









Believe me guys, I'm equally as excited for this as you are. I want one for my phone badly too









And, as always, word of mouth is the best way to get this around so that we can raise more and get this achieved. So please, do as much as you can. Tell you friends, tell your brother and/or sister, send a news tip to Droid Life









Thanks for all your support and I will keep you guys updated!


----------



## strikeir13

Page looks great! Also I vote clear for sure.

Once you get a sample, installation/overview/advantage videos might be a good addition to the Kickstarter page. Other projects generally have those.

I'm excited for a decent screen protector finally!


----------



## iNate71

I'm just worried I won't be able to install this myself. I'm not too great at this kind of thing. As a matter of fact, I've had the people at Zagg install my Invisible Shield for me.


----------



## pmoradi2002

iNate71 said:


> I'm just worried I won't be able to install this myself. I'm not too great at this kind of thing. As a matter of fact, I've had the people at Zagg install my Invisible Shield for me.


Hah I know what you mean however this is extremely easy to install. Since it is stiff and not flimsy like PET protectors, it makes it a lot easier to align and install. Simply line up the top and headset cutout, lay down, and press to firmly secure it.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Alright well we have the Kickstarter page ready to go, we're now just awaiting for our account to be verified.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Alright well we have the Kickstarter page ready to go, we're now just awaiting for our account to be verified.

Oh, and here is a little info from the factory-

Adhesive - Double sided reusable film adhesive
Thickness - .4mm
Hardness - 8H
Coating - Currently there is no coating on this glass but the next production will have a coating that will eliminate fingerprints from staying on the glass


----------



## coolbry95

I know not many people are fond of XDA but I believe it would be a good idea to post a thread about this over there too. It would help raise money for the kickstarter. I really want one of these and I want to see them take off.


----------



## Barf

^ what he said. I want this, but I don't think there is 5k worth of sales on here alone. Spread the knowledge!


----------



## Xerrus

pmoradi2002 said:


> Alright well we have the Kickstarter page ready to go, we're now just awaiting for our account to be verified.
> 
> Oh, and here is a little info from the factory-
> 
> Adhesive - Double sided reusable film adhesive
> Thickness - .4mm
> Hardness - 8H
> Coating - Currently there is no coating on this glass but the next production will have a coating that will eliminate fingerprints from staying on the glass


"Next production" meaning the product we'd ultimately get would have an anti-fingerprint coating or the next Gen of them would and not this first batch?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

coolbry95 said:


> "Next production" meaning the product we'd ultimately get would have an anti-fingerprint coating or the next Gen of them would and not this first batch?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Next production will either be the samples that we are receiving in (and then everything then on) or the final batch that will be ultimately shipped out to you guys.


----------



## Barf

Might be a silly question but what happens if we donate and the project doesn't get enough money to get off the ground? Refunds or taking a loss?


----------



## coolbry95

Im pretty sure they don't take your money until it reaches the $5000 or something. You are only saying that you will give the money.



Barf said:


> Might be a silly question but what happens if we donate and the project doesn't get enough money to get off the ground? Refunds or taking a loss?


----------



## Barf

coolbry95 said:


> Im pretty sure they don't take your money until it reaches the $5000 or something. You are only saying that you will give the money.


So they just "hold" the money and dont charge you until it reaches the limit? Thanks for the clarification, sounds good to me.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t

You pledge that if the project is fully funded by the end date that they can charge you the pledge amount


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Barf said:


> So they just "hold" the money and dont charge you until it reaches the limit? Thanks for the clarification, sounds good to me.


They don't even put a hold on your money. They trust that you'll actually keep your word. You do need an Amazon account with a valid form payment though. If they meet the goal, you'll be charged after the date listed as the end of the kickstarter.


----------



## troyzero

Love this. Count me in too


----------



## Xerrus

When the time comes and the donations are finally able to be accepted we need to send the Kickstarter Page link to Phandroid, Droid-Life, and Android Central. After that the donations will POUR in.

Don't do it too early though, wait for the time when people can actually donate or they look at it, say "OH cool, I'll come back when I can donate" and then proceed to forget about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

Xerrus said:


> When the time comes and the donations are finally able to be accepted we need to send the Kickstarter Page link to Phandroid, Droid-Life, and Android Central. After that the donations will POUR in.
> 
> Don't do it too early though, wait for the time when people can actually donate or they look at it, say "OH cool, I'll come back when I can donate" and then proceed to forget about it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'd also wait till you have a decent donation amount already.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mweich

Would you guys be interested in a RootzWiki write up on our news section? I'd be happy to do it once the Kickstarter is up and running.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Xerrus said:


> Would you guys be interested in a RootzWiki write up on our news section? I'd be happy to do it once the Kickstarter is up and running.


Of course! I had responded to your PM about this.

Quick update - I submitted the Kickstarter page for review, once they approve it I will post the link!


----------



## pmoradi2002

Well I've got some bad news, Kickstarter declined our project. They said that we do not meet the guidelines, which is extremely vague so we're not sure what made them decline it. I will look into some more alternatives today and let you guys know.


----------



## kingkurmudgeon

hmm, odd indeed. I've seen projects a lot more undeserving get approved.


----------



## blaineevans

pmoradi2002 said:


> Well I've got some bad news, Kickstarter declined our project. They said that we do not meet the guidelines, which is extremely vague so we're not sure what made them decline it. I will look into some more alternatives today and let you guys know.


I'd definitely be responding for clarification.


----------



## miketoasty

I'm going to kick start my boot into the ass of whoever declined the project!


----------



## pmoradi2002

*So here's the deal- since we've received a large amount of interest in this we will be getting it produced. We should have a sample in about 10 business days, once we approve it we will have products in stock within a month. So all in all you guys should have screen protectors mid-July. I will be getting this on our website for pre-order. The more orders we get the faster the product will arrive, so it would be much appreciated to spread the word!*

*There are a few goodies that we have added to the design, can't tell you though until it arrives! I'll post a link to the product page once completed!*

*Thanks everyone and let me know if you have any questions!*


----------



## Barf

Yayyyy


----------



## iNate71

pmoradi2002 said:


> *So here's the deal- since we've received a large amount of interest in this we will be getting it produced. We should have a sample in about 10 business days, once we approve it we will have products in stock within a month. So all in all you guys should have screen protectors mid-July. I will be getting this on our website for pre-order. The more orders we get the faster the product will arrive, so it would be much appreciated to spread the word!*
> 
> *There are a few goodies that we have added to the design, can't tell you though until it arrives! I'll post a link to the product page once completed!*
> 
> *Thanks everyone and let me know if you have any questions!*


Yippee. I shall pre-order as soon as you allow it.


----------



## blaineevans

Yikes. Umm, no kickstarter, no go.

Lol, jk. Keep us posted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Keep us posted. I'm interested but I'd like to see the finished product. I've gotten a few tiny scratches in my screen


----------



## imnuts

pmoradi2002 said:


> Yippee. I shall pre-order as soon as you allow it.


Same here


----------



## creaky24

Glad this is moving forward despite Kickstarter not cooperating.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## Xerrus

Give a place to throw my money at you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

Alright, here it is available for pre-order! Be sure to check back here in the thread for updates!

*Fantom Tempered Glass Screen Protector For Samsung Galaxy Nexus*

*Be sure to use coupon code "NEXUSFTW" to get $5 off!*


----------



## AnUnseenHope

just pre-ordered


----------



## imnuts

Will order as soon as I get paid


----------



## hazard209

pmoradi2002 said:


> Alright, here it is available for pre-order! Be sure to check back here in the thread for updates!
> 
> *Fantom Tempered Glass Screen Protector For Samsung Galaxy Nexus*
> 
> *Be sure to use coupon code "NEXUSFTW" to get $5 off!*


Ordered it! Can't wait to see this thing.


----------



## akellar

Very interested to see some reviews on this thing once it's available.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## milan616

(Pre)ordered!


----------



## pmoradi2002

akellar said:


> Very interested to see some reviews on this thing once it's available.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'll post pictures when the samples arrive, and if you guys spread the word to Kellex @ Droid Life we may even be able to send one to him


----------



## imnuts

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'll post pictures when the samples arrive, and if you guys spread the word to Kellex @ Droid Life we may even be able to send one to him


I'll send word to Droid-Life as soon as they unblock me on Twitter


----------



## blaine07

Take my money...when I get paid. With a skin too. Yummy looking case less option with screen protection ...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08

How do these stick to the phone? Thats what Im wondering.


----------



## miketoasty

Phaze08 said:


> How do these stick to the phone? Thats what Im wondering.


Apparently, some sort of adhesive.


----------



## Phaze08

I'd like to buy one if the user feedback is good I probably will. $30 is alot to spend on something like this, its pretty unique as far as i know and I would like to make sure it turns out good and if so Ill probably buy lol.


----------



## CC16177

Phaze08 said:


> I'd like to buy one if the user feedback is good I probably will. $30 is alot to spend on something like this, its pretty unique as far as i know and I would like to make sure it turns out good and if so Ill probably buy lol.


Considering an Invisible Shield is around $23 I don't see $30 as being a lot, but then again I don't mind spending $300 on a cell phone either....


----------



## strikeir13

Pre-ordered! And tweeted Droid-Life about it letting them know they could get one for review if they checked this thread, so hopefully they'll be contacting you pmoradi!


----------



## Phaze08

Its not too bad a price but for a prototype product its a bit risky. If it works as well as it says I'll probably pick on up. My Xoskin that I use has a few bubbles and isnt lined up just perfect but its keeping the screen from scratches so whatever lol.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

You made it on Droid-life.



Phaze08 said:


> Its not too bad a price but for a prototype product its a bit risky. If it works as well as it says I'll probably pick on up. My Xoskin that I use has a few bubbles and isnt lined up just perfect but its keeping the screen from scratches so whatever lol.


I wouldn't call it a prototype. He's going to get samples of the finished product to make sure they fit our phone well, but it's not a prototype. I believe these screen protectors are available on other phones.


----------



## wizayne

Phaze08 said:


> Its not too bad a price but for a prototype product its a bit risky. If it works as well as it says I'll probably pick on up. My Xoskin that I use has a few bubbles and isnt lined up just perfect but its keeping the screen from scratches so whatever lol.


This has been done before with the galaxy note and the reviews are outstanding so I don't think this is risky at all, risky is 23 for a single plastic screen protector considering you only get one shot! Every one I have ever had on a phone peels at the corners and usually has something like dust or minute air bubbles underneath it. I have a lifetime Warranty and usually end up ordering multiple replacement protectors because of these issues so I welcome something like this as long as enough adhesive comes to reapply several times and cases still fit..

Pmoradi, do cases still fit with the samples you've tried? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikroft

Pre-ordered! I didn't even hear about this till I saw it on Droid Life lol. $40 is the most I've ever paid for a screen protector but if it's good it'll be money well spent.


----------



## Phaze08

OK, so on samples does it take away from the screen quality? Do cases still fit ok? How thick is it compared to a normal plastic screen protector? Probably a tiny bit thicker but that shouldnt be an issue. The more I think about this the most tempted I am lol.


----------



## Barf

Phaze08 said:


> OK, so on samples does it take away from the screen quality? Do cases still fit ok? How thick is it compared to a normal plastic screen protector? Probably a tiny bit thicker but that shouldnt be an issue. The more I think about this the most tempted I am lol.


It says .4 mm thick, don't think it should interfere with any cases


----------



## dorkboy69

Pre-ordered today, can't wait till it comes in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## goodspellar

Also ordered, hopefully it's good quality. can't wait. I do wish you made a video showing it before we ordered though


----------



## CurrentWeb

Just pre-ordered one, I hope it was worth the money. I've wanted to get a screen protector for ages now, but this is the first one that I just couldn't resist. Nice to see how the community can make a simple thread with an idea into a real life product. Thanks


----------



## pmoradi2002

ERIFNOMI said:


> OK, so on samples does it take away from the screen quality? Do cases still fit ok? How thick is it compared to a normal plastic screen protector? Probably a tiny bit thicker but that shouldnt be an issue. The more I think about this the most tempted I am lol.


Sharpness and brightness are not affected. Neither is touch sensitivity or angled viewing. Read above for case fitment. The glass will be .4mm thick, to give you a comparison, 4 pieces of paper are .35mm thick.


----------



## alphanu22

PreOrdered, Been waiting for someone to release a Tempered Glass Screen Protector-


----------



## pmoradi2002

goodspellar said:


> Also ordered, hopefully it's good quality. can't wait. I do wish you made a video showing it before we ordered though


I'll be making a video when the samples arrive, and hey if you don't like it we will happily provide you with a refund if you wish


----------



## dg4prez

will this do anything for very minor scratches, or will they still be visible under the second layer of glass? wet protectors make them disappear, but i'm not sure about this class of protector.


----------



## brkshr

I'll wait for some reviews first


----------



## pmoradi2002

dg4prez said:


> will this do anything for very minor scratches, or will they still be visible under the second layer of glass? wet protectors make them disappear, but i'm not sure about this class of protector.


This should make them not visible.


----------



## Barf

Will be pre ordering this week. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ashclepdia

This shall be mine
Ooh yes, this will be mine
Was wondering if this was going to pull through or not, read the DL article this morning, yes most definitely a big yes for this.

This also got me to thinking, why doesn't Corning make something like a gorilla glass2 screen protector?  
This should be perfect anyways tho  
Can't wait!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts

ashclepdia said:


> This also got me to thinking, why doesn't Corning make something like a gorilla glass2 screen protector?


I would guess that the Gorilla Glass products can't be turned into a screen protector due to the thickness aspect. It is likely hard for them to get the glass hardness without making it thicker than these are.


----------



## IN8skill

imnuts said:


> I would guess that the Gorilla Glass products can't be turned into a screen protector due to the thickness aspect. It is likely hard for them to get the glass hardness without making it thicker than these are.


This is 100% true but they did just develop willow glass for applications like this..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NateMob

Ordered, thanks for the legwork!


----------



## chucklehead

I ordered one too. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## Barf

Any way we can start a new poll on the same thread to see how many forum members have ordered? Might be cool.


----------



## D3fault121

I ordered one as well! Can't wait for it to be a finished product.


----------



## pmoradi2002

ashclepdia said:


> Any way we can start a new poll on the same thread to see how many forum members have ordered? Might be cool.


I don't think I can add another poll in, however I will tell you that I was overwhelmed today by the amount of orders received. It took me off guard hah. We received our Galaxy S III in today too, so all in all it was a good day


----------



## Barf

Thanks for the response, my order is coming in the next few days, I promise! Lol and thanks so much for this project, I scoured the.internet for one for.the gnex when I heard of glass screen protectors.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Barf said:


> Thanks for the response, my order is coming in the next few days, I promise! Lol and thanks so much for this project, I scoured the.internet for one for.the gnex when I heard of glass screen protectors.


To be honest I started this whole thing since I wanted a glass screen protector for my Nexus, I never intended for it to go on sale lol


----------



## ashclepdia

pmoradi2002 said:


> Doubtful they would do so, however I'm pretty certain that we're going to have a few other companies copying us on this and creating the same product.
> 
> I don't think I can add another poll in, however I will tell you that I was overwhelmed today by the amount of orders received. It took me off guard hah. We received our Galaxy S III in today too, so all in all it was a good day


Yea i would be extremely surprised if more of these don't start popping up from other companies, one of the best ideas I've ever seen 
You mind giving us a round about #.in amount if orders you have gotten?
Would be very interesting to see 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmysdg

Pre ordered! Thanks for all the work you've put into this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

Tried to preorder but it won't let me finish. Guess I'll wait till its fully live

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

ashclepdia said:


> Tried to preorder but it won't let me finish. Guess I'll wait till its fully live
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What happened?


----------



## mikeymop

Just preordered, OP do you have access to them before the release? I'm curious to see how it fits/performs


----------



## slow88lx

I need to see an actual working model before I preorder.

I don't want to be burned ordering something based on computer generated models.


----------



## clphoton

I think you're right, not likely the adhesive would hold forever. Then you'd have viewing problem where it gapped.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

mikeymop said:


> I think you're right, not likely the adhesive would hold forever. Then you'd have viewing problem where it gapped.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You'd be surprised how strong adhesive can be.


----------



## alphanu22

if this is LIKE the other co that makes them for the iPhone then this is a winner in my book-


----------



## pmoradi2002

So I decided to try out a glass protector for another model that we have on my Nexus. I've had it on all day and have had 0 problems. Obviously it's not an exact fit and it is cosmetically different, but gets the point across









Oh yeah, bonus points for whoever can tell me what model that glass is actually for 
.


----------



## drose6102

pmoradi2002 said:


> So I decided to try out a glass protector for another model that we have on my Nexus. I've had it on all day and have had 0 problems. Obviously it's not an exact fit and it is cosmetically different, but gets the point across
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, bonus points for whoever can tell me what model that glass is actually for


my guess is the international version of the S2

By the way I am going to pre order one right now. I hate screen protectors but this is totally different and looks like a great product. Besides I want to support the community

edit: pre-order successful









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209

Definitely an Galaxy SII.


----------



## nativi

pmoradi2002 said:


> So I decided to try out a glass protector for another model that we have on my Nexus. I've had it on all day and have had 0 problems. Obviously it's not an exact fit and it is cosmetically different, but gets the point across
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, bonus points for whoever can tell me what model that glass is actually for
> .


 galaxy s2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeymop

Lol is that a joke, GT-i9200 right? I'd love it if you posted pictures of it with your screen on and head on and at a few angles to see how it affects viewability versus a plastic screenshield.

How did it affect visibility? Did your fingers stick to the glass like with a liquid applied screen protector? How about viewing angles and the strength of the adhesive?


----------



## blaineevans

Damn that looks thick. If something scratches your phone with that thing on, the phone is done for.

Idk if it was mentioned at all, will these be coming with any kind of warranty?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

blaineevans said:


> If something scratches your phone with that thing on, the phone is done for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What do you mean?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

Art Vandelay said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I mean if something had enough force to get through THAT, it's probably gonna destroy the phone, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209

If your screen manages to get scratched with that thing on, then something seriously damaging is going to have to have to happened to your phone.

At least that's what I assume he meant.


----------



## Art Vandelay

blaineevans said:


> I mean if something had enough force to get through THAT, it's probably gonna destroy the phone, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


OK. I took what you said a different way.

So how's the scratch resistance of this screen protector? I'd think that this would be more vulnerable to scratching than the stock glass without a screen protector.

Reason I ask is b/c my current sp is all scratched up. Now it only cost a dew bucks so getting another isn't an issue, but I'd be annoyed if I had to shell out $30 every few months for a new glass sp.

Seems like you may want to use a standard screen protector on top of the glass one. This way the regular so handles the light scratches and can easily/cheaply be replaced when it gets to bad and have the glass one to protect against deep scratches and strong forces.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litrekid

Here's an idea! Just take care of ur phone! The glass protection shouldn't scratch any easier then the phone and if something catastrophic happens bad enough to break it then u would still be fooked if it wasent on there. Right?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

litrekid said:


> Here's an idea! Just take care of ur phone! The glass protection shouldn't scratch any easier then the phone and if something catastrophic happens bad enough to break it then u would still be fooked if it wasent on there. Right?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well that's kind of my thinking as well.

What's the real advantage to this SP?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209

Less likely to crack your screen in the event that something would happen. The idea is that the screen protector would crack before the screen would while still having the touch, feel, and responsiveness of the naked screen.


----------



## Barf

hazard209 said:


> Less likely to crack your screen in the event that something would happen. The idea is that the screen protector would crack before the screen would while still having the touch, feel, and responsiveness of the naked screen.


This. Its like a second screen, if it cracks your screen underneath is (hopefully) OK. Then pay only.30 for another rather than 100 for a replacement phone. Makes sense to me.


----------



## imnuts

Also, lets say this does get scratched somehow. Would you rather replace a $30 screen protector that can easily be peeled off, or have to take apart your phone and replace a screen that is probably >$100


----------



## hazard209

More like $200... Damn curved screen causing the glass/digitizer/lcd to be fused together.


----------



## imnuts

hazard209 said:


> More like $200... Damn curved screen causing the glass/digitizer/lcd to be fused together.


I believe it's that way for all SAMOLED displays, but the curved glass likely just adds to the cost of the new screen technology.


----------



## pmoradi2002

mikeymop said:


> OK. I took what you said a different way.
> 
> So how's the scratch resistance of this screen protector? I'd think that this would be more vulnerable to scratching than the stock glass without a screen protector.
> 
> Reason I ask is b/c my current sp is all scratched up. Now it only cost a dew bucks so getting another isn't an issue, but I'd be annoyed if I had to shell out $30 every few months for a new glass sp.
> 
> Seems like you may want to use a standard screen protector on top of the glass one. This way the regular so handles the light scratches and can easily/cheaply be replaced when it gets to bad and have the glass one to protect against deep scratches and strong forces.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's the whole point of this, is that it is extremely resistant to scratches. You can take a knife and try to scratch it however it will not. It's a super hard material.


----------



## dg4prez

i don't see how the feel of a samsung galaxy s2 glass protector is relevant to the discussion. this one may very well be nothing like it.


----------



## Kejar31

Pre-orded a few days ago and am eagerly awaiting arrival 

One of the things I hate the most about the Nexus is its options with screen protectors and the absolute need to have them.

The screen seems to get scratches if you breath on it... and dont tell me to take care of my phone... I have owned many phones and never used screen protectors in the past (DX, Tbolt, Charge, Bionic and Razr) this phone def uses a cheaper solution that it not nearly up to par with Gorilla Glass. Also I hate!!!! wet apply screen protectors.. Really right now I am using Verizon's protectors and they work ok but I am not really satisfied.

Either-way I am very happy to see this solution!!!


----------



## Phaze08

Kejar31 said:


> Pre-orded a few days ago and am eagerly awaiting arrival
> 
> One of the things I hate the most about the Nexus is its options with screen protectors and the absolute need to have them.
> 
> The screen seems to get scratches if you breath on it... and dont tell me to take care of my phone... I have owned many phone and never used screen protectors in the past (DX, Tbolt, Charge, Bionic and Razr) this phone def uses a cheaper solution that it not nearly up to par with Gorilla Glass. Also I hate!!!! wet apply screen protectors.. Really right now I am using Verizon's protectors and they work ok but I am not really satisfied.
> 
> Either-way I am very happy to see this solution!!!


Whole heartily agree with everything this guy said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

dg4prez said:


> i don't see how the feel of a samsung galaxy s2 glass protector is relevant to the discussion. this one may very well be nothing like it.


The S2 and Nexus tempered glass are identical, other than the size and color as well as few other minor modifications. Same material and coatings.


----------



## pmoradi2002

mikeymop said:


> Lol is that a joke, GT-i9200 right? I'd love it if you posted pictures of it with your screen on and head on and at a few angles to see how it affects viewability versus a plastic screenshield.
> 
> How did it affect visibility? Did your fingers stick to the glass like with a liquid applied screen protector? How about viewing angles and the strength of the adhesive?


Here you go. I don't have a PET film to compare it to as I never used a screen protector but this will give you an idea.


----------



## mastertech007

Wish I had this the other day. Just got my new Nexus, upgrade from DX. Didn't even have it 6 hours from out of box and dropped it. Luckily only scratched the bottom never the LED.
I pre-ordered.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

Yo OP, you rocking Slim?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice

OOH! MUST HAVE THIS NOW!

Impulse preordered.

Damn, now I have to wait... Haha, looking forward to it. This looks sweet.


----------



## pmoradi2002

MistaWolfe said:


> Yo OP, you rocking Slim?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Slim?


----------



## strikeir13

MistaWolfe said:


> Yo OP, you rocking Slim?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, what case/covering is that you're using, OP?


----------



## blaineevans

strikeir13 said:


> Yeah, what case/covering is that you're using, OP?


Looks like a vinyl wrap.


----------



## pmoradi2002

strikeir13 said:


> Yeah, what case/covering is that you're using, OP?


It's one of the skins we make here, but we don't offer that exact one. There was material left around that I used to make it.


----------



## thephoenixwave

Could someone post a video or something of the screen protector? I'd like to see it in action and know that the responsiveness of the stock screen isn't dumbed down at all by this protector being added.

THANKS!


----------



## blaineevans

thephoenixwave said:


> Could someone post a video or something of the screen protector? I'd like to see it in action and know that the responsiveness of the stock screen isn't dumbed down at all by this protector being added.
> 
> THANKS!


Considering only one person will have access, and he doesn't have access to it yet.. idk how well that will work out, lol.

OP did say he would be posting some info asap though.


----------



## creaky24

Just pre ordered! Thanks so much for making this happen!

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## hazard209

Sooo is this here yet? My XO skin is starting to peel and it's slowly bugging me more and more.


----------



## Barf

pmoradi2002 said:


> The first sample will be here on the week of 06/25


----------



## hazard209

I know. I'm just impatient.


----------



## Barf

Lol. Me too, I check this thread too much.


----------



## CireH74

Wow, I just bought a gnex a week ago and after getting it home found out that the screen was all scratched up. I was able to put a zagg screen protector on which hid all the scratches really well, but i really don't like the texture. Also, since it's rubbery, my finger sometimes snags when i try to swipe.

I am assuming that this screen protector would have the stock glass finish look? If so, would the adhesive be enough to fill in the minor scratches like my zagg protector? I guess if anything, this would be the deal breaker for me.

All in all, I really got this phone for free, so a few scratches don't bother me too much, but if this tempered glass solution can make it look new again.... Count me in as well!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts

Got back from my weekend vacation and pre-ordered.


----------



## pmoradi2002

*I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for helping out with this, I'm working as much as I can to get this piece perfect. I'm pretty certain you won't be disappointed. And for everyone wanting to see the actual product- We will be receiving samples in either this week or next week and I will take pictures/video of installation, viewing ease, durability, and whatever else I can think of *


----------



## Barf

I dropped my shit yesterday and got another ding. I need this now! Lol. Thanks again, can't wait!


----------



## hazard209

I would like to see full stress testing if possible. Not on your phone necessarily, but stuff like scratch tests and fine point impact demos would be much appreciated!


----------



## mikeymop

pmoradi2002 said:


> *I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for helping out with this, I'm working as much as I can to get this piece perfect. I'm pretty certain you won't be disappointed. And for everyone wanting to see the actual product- We will be receiving samples in either this week or next week and I will take pictures/video of installation, viewing ease, durability, and whatever else I can think of *


We as a community should be thank you. You're coming through where other manufacturers didn't and pushed to get a good accessory for our niche phones.

I know I'm going to be sitting by my mailbox like Spongebob waiting for this in the mail the day it's supposed to arrive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08

So have these orders shipped? Holding out for some user opinions before I buy. My xo skin has some ugly ripples and two tiny bubbles. I hardly notice either one but I'll probably replace it soon just waiting to see if this pans out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33

How'd they figure out the curved screen problem?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209

Phaze08 said:


> How'd they figure out the curved screen problem?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'd assume the protector is either curved or it is thicker in the center to compensate for the curve making the screen flat. I'm hoping it's curved though.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Phaze08 said:


> How'd they figure out the curved screen problem?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


We're using a special adhesive.


----------



## DigitalDK

I would be interested in this, I sell the Glas.t for the iPhone and I have applied a few for customers, it doesn't affect the light sensor in anyway also clarity is optimal because it's not a plastic screen protector it's glass on top of glass. It's meant to be as seamless as possible which it is.

Edit: However the curve of the display makes us ineligible for a product like these as stated several times :[

Wow I didn't realize this was 20 pages long, disregard my comment... lol.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Okay so I made a quick demo of the screen on my phone, obviously it is an SII protector but it gets the idea across. Our samples have been completed today and will ship out tonight, should be here sometime next week. I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## jova33

How do these work with cases? I know 1 mm is about a pencil lead size. .4 mm, will some cases interfere with the screen protector?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102

Hey pmoradi2002 what dpi are you running?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NateMob

Pumped for the preorders to ship, whenever that may be. Thanks again dude!


----------



## housry23

I preordered mine. I do have a quick question. I plan on eventually getting the gsm Nexus. Right now I have the lte version. Well I be able to peel this off my current phone & apply it to the new one? If not I'll just wait. Nice work op. I remember when this was just starting and no one thought it would happen because of our screen curve, but you made it happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

drose6102 said:


> How do these work with cases? I know 1 mm is about a pencil lead size. .4 mm, will some cases interfere with the screen protector?


I won't know until I send a unit out to a reviewer that has a case that they can try it on.


----------



## pmoradi2002

housry23 said:


> I preordered mine. I do have a quick question. I plan on eventually getting the gsm Nexus. Right now I have the lte version. Well I be able to peel this off my current phone & apply it to the new one? If not I'll just wait. Nice work op. I remember when this was just starting and no one thought it would happen because of our screen curve, but you made it happen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes, you will be able to peel and reapply.


----------



## drose6102

pmoradi2002 said:


> 241
> 
> I won't know until I send a unit out to a reviewer that has a case that they can try it on.


Sorry to get off topic but I tried that and it's way too small for me and some widgets looked terrible. I guess I will be sticking with stock dpi.

Nice stress test, I was worried when I saw the scissors lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## combatmedic870

Sweet! Pre ordered!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alphanu22

Galaxy Nexus S2










Inception


----------



## jova33

I'm thinking about getting a siedio jumbo battery and siedio cases. I hope these work well with cases.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankydroid

Preordered mine already

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese

Looks awesome. I pre ordered.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33

ok... I'll order on payday before reviews with case arrive.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus

Preordered 2! Told my buddy about this and he had to have one too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dg4prez

They closed the sister thread for these on xda? lame.


----------



## alphanu22

XDA is lame-o anyways-


----------



## Barf

Xda is indeed lame, and care about $ more than helping the community.


----------



## pmoradi2002




----------



## jova33

Why would they close the thread? Still waiting on reviews with case or payday. Whichever comes first

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

They closed it because they called it advertising and weren't getting paid for it being on their forum.


----------



## MistaWolfe

pmoradi2002 said:


> Okay so I made a quick demo of the screen on my phone, obviously it is an SII protector but it gets the idea across. Our samples have been completed today and will ship out tonight, should be here sometime next week. I'll try to get some pictures.


I'm sold


----------



## NBAJ2K

I'm planning on preordering this week. I have the Diztronic case that goes up over the lip of the screen a bit, there shouldn't be any issues having this case on it, right?

With the curved screen, I'm just wondering if that makes it any more difficult to apply and if it would be more susceptible to cracking. On occasion i may drop my phone (i don't want to admit that, but of course it happens), obviously a regular screen protector won't cause the screen to crack. Would this new glass be any more likely to crack then the regular screen would be?

Definitely looking forward to the samples being sent out and a few people on the thread give their reviews. I'm definitely interested in this!

~J


----------



## kb24forlife24

Is there any other way to pay other than paypal? i can't make an account because i try to add a visa card and i have been doing this for months for other stuff and it keeps saying error so is there another way to buy this because i really want this screen protector


----------



## Barf

kb24forlife24 said:


> Is there any other way to pay other than paypal? i can't make an account because i try to add a visa card and i have been doing this for months for other stuff and it keeps saying error so is there another way to buy this because i really want this screen protector


I havent tried to purchase yet but if its only through paypal I'm sure PayPal has a number you can call and sort it out.


----------



## dg4prez

i'm most likely going to purchase one of these, though before i do i want to see the finished product's fit. the curved edges of this phone make things weird. can't wait for the pics of the finished product!


----------



## pmoradi2002

kb24forlife24 said:


> Is there any other way to pay other than paypal? i can't make an account because i try to add a visa card and i have been doing this for months for other stuff and it keeps saying error so is there another way to buy this because i really want this screen protector


We only offer payment via PayPal as it is the most secure way to pay online. Give PayPal a call and they will sort it out for you right away.


----------



## zathus

Barf said:


> They closed it because they called it advertising and weren't getting paid for it being on their forum.


lol.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Going to order one when I get paid. I can't wait to get away from screen covers that aren't reusable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

I just took a video of installation and removal on an iPhone, uploading it now and will share once live.


----------



## jova33

Sweet, dude!

Does it work with a case?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barski

Unfortunately my Nexus took a fall. Ended up putting 1 chip in the bottom right corner.







Straight through an edge to edge screen protector, but no case do to just getting the extended battery and the case not being compatible.

Already got a like new phone, with a properly fitted case and screen protector. Can't wait to receive this screen protector.


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> Okay so I made a quick demo of the screen on my phone, obviously it is an SII protector but it gets the idea across. Our samples have been completed today and will ship out tonight, should be here sometime next week. I'll try to get some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, but is that GSII protector available online? my female companion is interested in one after I boasted about pre ordering the one for my GNex.


----------



## Barf

codesplice said:


> Slightly off topic, but is that GSII protector available online? my female companion is interested in one after I boasted about pre ordering the one for my GNex.


Spigen makes one. But if the op has one I suggest ordering from him to support his efforts to benefit the community 

http://www.spigen.com/sgp-samsung-galaxy-s2-screen-protector-glas-series.html


----------



## codesplice

Barf said:


> Spigen makes one. But if the op has one I suggest ordering from him to support his efforts to benefit the community
> 
> http://www.spigen.com/sgp-samsung-galaxy-s2-screen-protector-glas-series.html


Hmm, the page says S2 but the images look like S3, no? I looked at SPG's site but only saw film-type protectors listed for the S2.


----------



## Barf

Sgs3.is.more.rounded on the edges. Looks right to me.


----------



## codesplice

Barf said:


> Sgs3.is.more.rounded on the edges. Looks right to me.


I know for a fact that her GSII (T-Mobile) does not have a physical home button as depicted in the pics on spigen's page:


----------



## pmoradi2002

codesplice said:


> Spigen makes one. But if the op has one I suggest ordering from him to support his efforts to benefit the community
> 
> http://www.spigen.co...las-series.html


Looks like that is for the S II, and thanks 

Here's a video I took yesterday of installation and removal on an iPhone


----------



## dg4prez

no offense but i wish you'd slow down, show us the sides and whatnot. i still can't get a feeling for how much thickness this adds.


----------



## imnuts

It adds 0.4 mm. Short of having a very close-up shot, you aren't going to see the thickness of it.


----------



## pmoradi2002

dg4prez said:


> no offense but i wish you'd slow down, show us the sides and whatnot. i still can't get a feeling for how much thickness this adds.


Grab 4 sheets of paper and stack them together. That's the thickness of the screen.


----------



## blaineevans

pmoradi2002 said:


> Grab 4 sheets of paper and stack them together. That's the thickness of the screen.












Water bottle was used to keep them flat.

Edit: That picture looked A LOT clearer on the phone, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingkurmudgeon

This screen looks great to me.


----------



## jova33

How scratch resistant is the glass screen protector?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

jova33 said:


> How scratch resistant is the glass screen protector?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Check out the demo video a few.pages back.


----------



## Barf

codesplice said:


> I know for a fact that her GSII (T-Mobile) does not have a physical home button as depicted in the pics on spigen's page:


http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxys2/mobile/

Not sure your girlfriend has a sgs2....


----------



## jova33

Barf said:


> Check out the demo video a few.pages back.


I can do all that without a screen protector lol

Sold for sure.  will order when I get off work. Still pre-order?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

jova33 said:


> I can do all that without a screen protector lol
> 
> Sold for sure.  will order when I get off work. Still pre-order?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Great news everyone, samples have shipped out and should be here in the next day or two!


----------



## blaineevans

pmoradi2002 said:


> Great news everyone, samples have shipped out and should be here in the next day or two!


About time!


----------



## codesplice

Barf said:


> http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxys2/mobile/
> 
> Not sure your girlfriend has a sgs2....


Ah, I see what I did. I didn't specify "T-Mobile SGS2", I forgot that the I9100 was significantly different from the T989. Damn Samsung and their single name for a thousand products.

Anyhoo, if anyone knows where I can find a glass screen protector for the T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S II (T989 "hercules") please do let me know.


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> Great news everyone, samples have shipped out and should be here in the next day or two!


Any updates on this?? Really looking forward to how they turned out


----------



## pmoradi2002

Samples arrived today, unfortunately we are not happy with the product. The dimensions are off, causing bubbles to form around the screen. Other than that everything else looks good. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## wizayne

pmoradi2002 said:


> Samples arrived today, unfortunately we are not happy with the product. The dimensions are off, causing bubbles to form around the screen. Other than that everything else looks good. I'll keep you guys updated.


that sucks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

pmoradi2002 said:


> Samples arrived today, unfortunately we are not happy with the product. The dimensions are off, causing bubbles to form around the screen. Other than that everything else looks good. I'll keep you guys updated.


You're making a lot of people hate their lives. I suggest a resolution soon before an uprising.


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> Samples arrived today, unfortunately we are not happy with the product. The dimensions are off, causing bubbles to form around the screen. Other than that everything else looks good. I'll keep you guys updated.


As disappointing as an additional delay may be, I'd much rather it be right the first time. Standing by for updates, but I will certainly be patient. Thanks for doing what you're doing for us, btw.


----------



## heidern

pmoradi2002 said:


> Samples arrived today, unfortunately we are not happy with the product. The dimensions are off, causing bubbles to form around the screen. Other than that everything else looks good. I'll keep you guys updated.


So, would you extend the coupon code effective date?


----------



## Kejar31

Thanks for the update.. how long till you vet new revised ones for testing?


----------



## pmoradi2002

heidern said:


> Thanks for the update.. how long till you vet new revised ones for testing?


We have re sized the template and will send it out today. My guess is we'll have new samples in next week.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

Will this protector work nicely with the Seido Extended Battery Case? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006ZGB4D0/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i01

Confirm that it will and I'll make my order.

If not, will it work with http://www.amazon.com/Hyperion-Extended-HoneyComb-Packaging-Compatible/dp/B0083HHU5A/ref=pd_bxgy_cps_text_b ?


----------



## blaineevans

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Will this protector work nicely with the Seido Extended Battery Case? http://www.amazon.co...ils_o03_s00_i01
> 
> Confirm that it will and I'll make my order.
> 
> If not, will it work with http://www.amazon.co...bxgy_cps_text_b ?


I would assume it would be fine..


----------



## pmoradi2002

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Will this protector work nicely with the Seido Extended Battery Case? http://www.amazon.co...ils_o03_s00_i01
> 
> Confirm that it will and I'll make my order.
> 
> If not, will it work with http://www.amazon.co...bxgy_cps_text_b ?


It will for sure work with TPU cases as they are flexible.

Polycarbonate cases will be more of a challenge but should technically still work.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

pmoradi2002 said:


> It will for sure work with TPU cases as they are flexible.
> 
> Polycarbonate cases will be more of a challenge but should technically still work.


Hrmm, so then I guess I can order this and if it doesn't work with my current Seido case I can just buy the Hyperion case. More money, but I like the idea that I don't have to replace this screen protector unless something really bad happens.


----------



## flegma3124

Just preordered one for me and my buddy, can't wait

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

pmoradi2002 said:


> Samples arrived today, unfortunately we are not happy with the product. The dimensions are off, causing bubbles to form around the screen. Other than that everything else looks good. I'll keep you guys updated.


better then saying "close enough!" Good to hear. Look forward to getting my hands on this. You guys should start on the nexus 7 to IMO =) it will be your next big demand I'm sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Hrmm, so then I guess I can order this and if it doesn't work with my current Seido case I can just buy the Hyperion case. More money, but I like the idea that I don't have to replace this screen protector unless something really bad happens.


One other question for now: I see that there is no cut out for the front-facing camera. Will that have a big impact on the use of that camera? I really like to do video chatting so I don't want that messed up.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Southrncomfortjm said:


> One other question for now: I see that there is no cut out for the front-facing camera. Will that have a big impact on the use of that camera? I really like to do video chatting so I don't want that messed up.


No impact. I've been using the glass on my phone for the past few days, just took it out to Vegas and had no problems.


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> No impact. I've been using the glass on my phone for the past few days, just took it out to Vegas and had no problems.


Do you have word on when the test screens will be in?


----------



## pmoradi2002

Kejar31 said:


> Do you have word on when the test screens will be in?


I'm out of the office until 07/05


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

pmoradi2002 said:


> No impact. I've been using the glass on my phone for the past few days, just took it out to Vegas and had no problems.


So has the bubbling issue been resolved? My current screen protector feels scuzzy even after I clean it now, looking forward to my high quality replacement.


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'm out of the office until 07/05


Cool thanks for the heads up... will check back into this thread on Thursday


----------



## pmoradi2002

Southrncomfortjm said:


> So has the bubbling issue been resolved? My current screen protector feels scuzzy even after I clean it now, looking forward to my high quality replacement.


Not yet, it still has some bubbles around the edges but I'm still using it.


----------



## Kejar31

still eagerly waiting to see images of the new test units today


----------



## blaineevans

Kejar says get this working or he's banning you from Gummy.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Looks like the factory is lagging, we'll have the new samples in next week. They are getting a Nexus shipped to the factory to confirm the fit before shipping it to us, so it better be damn perfect.


----------



## hazard209

pmoradi2002 said:


> Looks like the factory is lagging, we'll have the new samples in next week. They are getting a Nexus shipped to the factory to confirm the fit before shipping it to us, so it better be damn perfect.


I'll wait for perfection.

I'm just curious how the protector will do against sand.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## blaineevans

hazard209 said:


> I'll wait for perfection.
> 
> I'm just curious how the protector will do against sand.
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


It will be triumphant.

(I really don't know.)


----------



## pmoradi2002

hazard209 said:


> I'll wait for perfection.
> 
> I'm just curious how the protector will do against sand.
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


Well it depends, give me a situation and I'll let you know.


----------



## ChetRipley

blaineevans said:


> It will be triumphant.
> 
> (I really don't know.)


Haha well sand is glass, and glass can scratch glass. I would love for a screen to be scratch proof, but this probably won't stand up to sand. Like you, I really don't know haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> Looks like the factory is lagging, we'll have the new samples in next week. They are getting a Nexus shipped to the factory to confirm the fit before shipping it to us, so it better be damn perfect.


Would rather here that next week its perfect and shipments are going out, then we got another-one that doesn't fit









Thanks for the update, really looking forward to the look and feel of glass again on my phone


----------



## hazard209

pmoradi2002 said:


> Well it depends, give me a situation and I'll let you know.


Well I suppose there are two things you could try. Just taking some sand and rub it into the screen with your hand or use sand paper.

I already preordered so I'm getting one regardless. Just wanted to know if I need to zip lock my phone when I go to the beach at the end of the summer.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## musashiken

Lol, I'd say that you should zip lock your phone no matter what do you at the beach. Glass is not scratch proof no matter what. Even sapphire coated glass will scratch with sand. Better be safe than sorry.

At least I believe the glass protector should serve us well in normal daily usage.


----------



## Deathshead

I'll Buy if you sell thru Amazon so I can use my Amazon Card.

Anyone can sell via amazon like ebay now..


----------



## pmoradi2002

hazard209 said:


> I'll Buy if you sell thru Amazon so I can use my Amazon Card.
> 
> Anyone can sell via amazon like ebay now..


We'll have it on Amazon and eBay once the product arrives.


----------



## Formula84

The coolest thing i think with this is you would get the stock experience (glass feel) and just peel it off if it does get scratched and replace with a new one. Count me in!

Oh one thing I have a XO skin now not sure how thick that is, but i use the OEM verizon Holster/Case and wondering if it will effect it being holstered? How is the Glass fixed to the screen?


----------



## Michealtbh

Do you deliver to the UK? If so how much is delivery?


----------



## Formula84

Pre-Ordered! Sweet idea, can't wait to replace this POS protector i have now.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Formula84 said:


> Do you deliver to the UK? If so how much is delivery?


Yes we do, you can get shipping for as low as $5 (slow) or as much as $50 (fast).


----------



## Formula84

pmoradi2002 said:


> It really shouldn't as it's very thin, I wouldn't be able to tell you until it gets tested on a case or holster. It adheres to the screen with an adhesive that is reusable.
> 
> Yes we do, you can get shipping for as low as $5 (slow) or as much as $50 (fast).


Guess i'll be your tester...


----------



## Michealtbh

pmoradi2002 said:


> Yes we do, you can get shipping for as low as $5 (slow) or as much as $50 (fast).


Cool, I'll wait on some third party reviews before ordering


----------



## Kejar31

any news yet on when this week you might be getting the new test units?


----------



## jova33

yeah, I need product reviews before I order. And I have like $35 in Amazon rewards I'd like to use it on 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

Kejar31 said:


> any news yet on when this week you might be getting the new test units?


I think it may be coming in today, I'll let you know.


----------



## Donkey80

Just placed my order. I'm actually pretty excited about getting this!


----------



## NateMob

Here's to hoping the prototype is perfect! Really looking forward to these shipping.


----------



## pmoradi2002

pmoradi2002 said:


> I think it may be coming in today, I'll let you know.


Nope nothing yet.


----------



## kameleongt

pmoradi2002 said:


> Nope nothing yet.


Thanks for keeping everyone up to date. I can't wait for it I'm ready to order for both nexus and gs3. Thanks again!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> Nope nothing yet.


Well today is a new day


----------



## Birthofahero

Kejar31 said:


> Well today is a new day


Kejar... Hoy shit, I thought you died! Last I saw you was on the Charge. Ya... Remember that? Should of known you went to the Gnex! 
Also, how can I order? The kickstarter Page 404'd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero

Double post.


----------



## TeeRom

Birthofahero said:


> Kejar... Hoy shit, I thought you died! Last I saw you was on the Charge. Ya... Remember that? Should of known you went to the Gnex!
> Also, how can I order? The kickstarter Page 404'd.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Order here:

http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/samsung/fantom


----------



## blaineevans

Birthofahero said:


> Kejar... Hoy shit, I thought you died! Last I saw you was on the Charge. Ya... Remember that? Should of known you went to the Gnex!
> Also, how can I order? The kickstarter Page 404'd.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Kickstarter got denied. He had a pre-order page somewhere in the thread here.

Edit: NINJAAA


----------



## Kejar31

Birthofahero said:


> Kejar... Hoy shit, I thought you died! Last I saw you was on the Charge. Ya... Remember that? Should of known you went to the Gnex!
> Also, how can I order? The kickstarter Page 404'd.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol I have been around.. Notice Team Gummy in the team subforums


----------



## pmoradi2002

Kejar31 said:


> Kickstarter got denied. He had a pre-order page somewhere in the thread here.
> 
> Edit: NINJAAA


First post of the thread


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/11 UPDATE: We will be receiving samples in tomorrow, if approved we will have product in hand within 10 days!*


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/11 UPDATE: We will be receiving samples in tomorrow, if approved we will have product in hand within 10 days!*


Thanks for keeping us up-to-date!


----------



## blaineevans

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/11 UPDATE: We will be receiving samples in tomorrow, if approved we will have product in hand within 10 days!*


Yay!


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Looking forward to hearing the reports/reviews on this. Didn't get a chance to jump on the coupon code. I hate the XO protector I have on it right now. It seems impossible to keep it clean.


----------



## GqSkrub

Yea, no coupon code means I can wait to see how this works on others' phone first

Anyhow, how about a proper car dock for the nexus?


----------



## pmoradi2002

Sigh got some bad news again. For some reasons the samples we received are the same exact size as the previous samples. I won't know what the deal is until we talk to the factory, I'm not sure if they sent us the wrong pieces or if they're just retarded. We might change the design as well to having the border black as opposed to clear. It actually looks a lot better that way. I'll keep you guys updated as much as I can.


----------



## blaineevans

pmoradi2002 said:


> Sigh got some bad news again. For some reasons the samples we received are the same exact size as the previous samples. I won't know what the deal is until we talk to the factory, I'm not sure if they sent us the wrong pieces or if they're just retarded. We might change the design as well to having the border black as opposed to clear. It actually looks a lot better that way. I'll keep you guys updated as much as I can.


I am not excite.


----------



## RMarkwald

pmoradi2002 said:


> Sigh got some bad news again. For some reasons the samples we received are the same exact size as the previous samples. I won't know what the deal is until we talk to the factory, I'm not sure if they sent us the wrong pieces or if they're just retarded. We might change the design as well to having the border black as opposed to clear. It actually looks a lot better that way. I'll keep you guys updated as much as I can.


I vote retarded.


----------



## Art Vandelay

If the border was black, the protector would have to be put on perfectly as to not cover the screen.

How easy is the application of putting it on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JASKRU

I would rather not having a black border.. just my 2 cents...


----------



## plasmoidia

I would vote for all clear (no black border) too. Seems like it would be simpler and look more seamless. But I haven't seen either so I'm just going on assumption.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Both black and clear look the same, the black border provides a cleaner look though. Problem is that if we go with the clear it might delay this further.


----------



## Snow02

pmoradi2002 said:


> Both black and clear look the same, the black border provides a cleaner look though. Problem is that if we go with the clear it might delay this further.


The black will be over the bezel, so shouldn't affect the appearance I imagine. Have a photo?

Preordered already. Ready to get this.

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## NateMob

I'm okay with a black border, if it makes it look cleaner, why not?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33

what's the coupon code?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mypantsaretorn

jova33 said:


> what's the coupon code?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think it expired.. Anyway you can extend the coupon code OP?? Thanks!


----------



## imnuts

My concern with the black border is not having the protector placed properly and having it start to cover the screen. Also, would there be an open spot for the notification LED and camera?


----------



## skaforey

imnuts said:


> My concern with the black border is not having the protector placed properly and having it start to cover the screen. Also, would there be an open spot for the notification LED and camera?


If it covers the whole screen it would be pretty hard to place it improperly, so I doubt this will be an issue.

OP: Any chance of extending the coupon code?


----------



## slow88lx

I would think the black part would be just slightly bigger than the screen and not exactly the same size. It would probably hide bubbles caused by the edge of the screen having a slight bevel.


----------



## pmoradi2002

slow88lx said:


> If it covers the whole screen it would be pretty hard to place it improperly, so I doubt this will be an issue.
> 
> OP: Any chance of extending the coupon code?


I'll get it extended tomorrow.


----------



## creaky24

No worries. I'm happy to wait for it to be perfect. Nice to see this is no half ass job!

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## mypantsaretorn

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'll get it extended tomorrow.


Thanks!! I'll be pre-ordering once the coupon is back online!


----------



## Demiurgic

I think the black border would help cover up any small chips like the spg glass.t gets http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/spigen-sgp-glas.t-for-iphone-4-4s/. I have the incpio silicrylic case and am worried about breaking the glass if I forced the case on with the extended battery in. Any chance of cases breaking the glass?


----------



## pmoradi2002

*Chances are that we will be giving the screen a black border, and here is why-*

*color glass: using silica gel to glue the glasses; no bubble, can be used repeatedly*
*clear glass: using electrostatic adherence, the same as screen film. Will come bubbles (not the glass problem), you need to press it and push the bubble out*

*I'm not sure why this was not disclosed to us beforehand, but at this point we need to do what will work. The black border will really be no different than a completely clear protector, if anything it will be beneficial in case you accidentally touch the face-down side the smudge will be hidden underneath. I have seen the iPhone with the black border and it looks sleek, no part of the screen is covered and it gives it a cleaner look. I hate to say it but you guys will need to trust me on this one, if you do not and want to cancel your order for a full refund please don't be hesitant to do so.*


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

Demiurgic said:


> I think the black border would help cover up any small chips like the spg glass.t gets http://www.ilounge.c...or-iphone-4-4s/. I have the incpio silicrylic case and am worried about breaking the glass if I forced the case on with the extended battery in. Any chance of cases breaking the glass?


I'm worried about the same thing. I'm thinking of getting a TPU case like http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083HHU5A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A2J4FIRE2AQPV8 since it will have some give and has a lifted edge to protect the glass from chipping like in the link you gave above. Will just have to make my own space for the noise cancelling microphone.

How hard is it to get the phone into a TPU case like that? I've never used a TPU case. I only have the Seido hard case. Sorry to have to shelve that one since its pretty decent and cost me $20.


----------



## CC16177

pmoradi2002 said:


> *Chances are that we will be giving the screen a black border, and here is why-*
> 
> *color glass: using silica gel to glue the glasses; no bubble, can be used repeatedly*
> *clear glass: using electrostatic adherence, the same as screen film. Will come bubbles (not the glass problem), you need to press it and push the bubble out*
> 
> *I'm not sure why this was not disclosed to us beforehand, but at this point we need to do what will work. The black border will really be no different than a completely clear protector, if anything it will be beneficial in case you accidentally touch the face-down side the smudge will be hidden underneath. I have seen the iPhone with the black border and it looks sleek, no part of the screen is covered and it gives it a cleaner look. I hate to say it but you guys will need to trust me on this one, if you do not and want to cancel your order for a full refund please don't be hesitant to do so.*


I just want to back him up and say that when his company did the carbon fiber skins they were PERFECT. I have complete faith that if he says the black border looks better it does.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dg4prez

I think it's a good idea. you need to be extremely careful when applying any screen protector, and I'd rather one that is going to look good and hide edge blemishes.


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> *Chances are that we will be giving the screen a black border, and here is why-*
> 
> *color glass: using silica gel to glue the glasses; no bubble, can be used repeatedly*
> *clear glass: using electrostatic adherence, the same as screen film. Will come bubbles (not the glass problem), you need to press it and push the bubble out*
> 
> *I'm not sure why this was not disclosed to us beforehand, but at this point we need to do what will work. The black border will really be no different than a completely clear protector, if anything it will be beneficial in case you accidentally touch the face-down side the smudge will be hidden underneath. I have seen the iPhone with the black border and it looks sleek, no part of the screen is covered and it gives it a cleaner look. I hate to say it but you guys will need to trust me on this one, if you do not and want to cancel your order for a full refund please don't be hesitant to do so.*


Thats fine but can we see pictures?? How hard will it be to line everything up, like the notification led and camera?


----------



## slow88lx

Kejar31 said:


> Thats fine but can we see pictures?? How hard will it be to line everything up, like the notification led and camera?


Also the light sensor and proximity sensor.


----------



## blaineevans

The cutouts are going to need to be perfect then. Unlike most screen protectors, lol.


----------



## scram

Ever feel like your being strung along? Thats what this is starting to feel like. guess I'm the only one...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

scram said:


> Ever feel like your being strung along? Thats what this is starting to feel like. guess I'm the only one...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its not a quick process, creating a product. Especially when you want a quality product. I think the project has been moving quite quickly....


----------



## DrSuSE

scram said:


> Ever feel like your being strung along? Thats what this is starting to feel like. guess I'm the only one...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


For me, the consistent updates with good information have kept me from being concerned.


----------



## NateMob

scram said:


> Ever feel like your being strung along? Thats what this is starting to feel like. guess I'm the only one...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you define timely and honest updates as being"strung along" I guess so. I think you are the only one, the rest of us understand and realize the process of developing a product fit for release.


----------



## dg4prez

and of course if the product was shat out quickly and sucked he'd be first in line to complain about it.

i don't think we'll have a picture till another prototype is made, from the sound of it.


----------



## scram

This thread has been going on for over 2 months. Asking people to pre-order something that doesn't even exist yet. How bout get a finished product then start selling? Instead, we send money, and are told its the wrong dimensions, its got bubbles, its delayed, its going to have a black border now. This n that.... That's not the way to do business I don't care what you think. I hope the product pulls through but I think its been improperly marketed to it's prospective buyers...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

pmoradi2002 said:


> *if you do not and want to cancel your order for a full refund please don't be hesitant to do so.*


No one forced you to contribute money. If you want to buy a finished product then why not come back to the thread when its finished?


----------



## Deathshead

Sell thru AMAZON - its easy like ebay. and I will buy


----------



## blaineevans

I believe, (and I could be incorrect here) that in order for him to even develop the protector he had to show (his boss?) that there would be demand for it. No better way to do this than setting up a pre-order.

Granted, the more ideal process is to develop a prototype that can be pushed to market soon after first, but it's never a short process so I think most with common sense and patience will not have any issue.

He did clearly state that you have already pre-ordered and are tired of waiting/losing faith you are welcome to cancel. So rather than bashing aimlessly because you're upset that a polished product has not been able to ship as of yet, I suggest you go that route. Anyone who has any experience within product design/manufacturing or even general business should understand that this process takes time. You can't just run down to your local Home Depot grab some glass, cut it into the shape of your phone, slap some Elmer's on there, and be done with it.


----------



## skaforey

scram said:


> Ever feel like your being strung along? Thats what this is starting to feel like. guess I'm the only one...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Would you rather them just release an inferior product instead of taking time to make it better? Have a little patience man, it will most likely be worth it in the end.


----------



## codesplice

blaineevans said:


> You can't just run down to your local Home Depot grab some glass, cut it into the shape of your phone, slap some Elmer's on there, and be done with it.


I'm going to be opening up a pre-order thread for the screen protectors you describe.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Kejar31 said:


> I believe, (and I could be incorrect here) that in order for him to even develop the protector he had to show (his boss?) that there would be demand for it. No better way to do this than setting up a pre-order.
> 
> Granted, the more ideal process is to develop a prototype that can be pushed to market soon after first, but it's never a short process so I think most with common sense and patience will not have any issue.
> 
> He did clearly state that you have already pre-ordered and are tired of waiting/losing faith you are welcome to cancel. So rather than bashing aimlessly because you're upset that a polished product has not been able to ship as of yet, I suggest you go that route. Anyone who has any experience within product design/manufacturing or even general business should understand that this process takes time. You can't just run down to your local Home Depot grab some glass, cut it into the shape of your phone, slap some Elmer's on there, and be done with it.


Yes, my boss needed to see some interested and receive some funds to get this project going. That was the main reason for the pre-orders.


----------



## jls_frog

pmoradi2002 said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I'll get it extended tomorrow.


Any luck extending the discount, also it wont allow me to order it on the website anymore just says out of stock


----------



## pmoradi2002

jls_frog said:


> Any luck extending the discount, also it wont allow me to order it on the website anymore just says out of stock


I'm working on the updated pictures right now, check back in around 2 hours and it will be back up.


----------



## drose6102

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'm working on the updated pictures right now, check back in around 2 hours and it will be back up.


Thank you for keeping us updated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeeRom

Just got the email about the changes, thanks for the update. I actually like the look with the black border better. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## musashiken

Yup, I'm sticking with my pre-order.

I'm really hating my current clear screen protector that attracts oils and prints like a sponge.

Willing to try something new and money's not an issue


----------



## pmoradi2002

Thanks guys, that email took me forever to make. Unfortunately Outlook crapped itself so I'm in the process of repairing it, so if you don't get an answer to your email then that is why.


----------



## bskim23

From the new pictures on the website, it looks like the black on bottom covers up the notification light. Is this true? If so, I need to cancel because covering it up would be a deal breaker for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zbraptorsdr

in the picture on xgear i dont see a hole for the LED notification light...will there be one?

lol double post


----------



## pmoradi2002

bskim23 said:


> From the new pictures on the website, it looks like the black on bottom covers up the notification light. Is this true? If so, I need to cancel because covering it up would be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Our designer does not pay much attention to detail, the LED cutout will be there


----------



## zathus

Never mind!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts

pmoradi2002 said:


> Our designer does not pay much attention to detail, the LED cutout will be there


Was going to come here and ask this. Can't wait to get the screen protector


----------



## zbraptorsdr

pmoradi2002 said:


> Our designer does not pay much attention to detail, the LED cutout will be there


thats good! its perfect then!


----------



## dg4prez

i don't know why anyone is complaining. there isn't a single screen protector available for the gnex that doesn't totally suck. this would be fantastic.


----------



## Deathshead

pmoradi2002 said:


> I should have a sample in early next week. Lining everything up is extremely easy, even easier than a conventional PET screen film.
> 
> lol of course, they will be precisely cut.
> 
> Unfortunetly a lot of consumers have no idea how long and how expensive a project like this is.
> 
> Once we have stock available, we will sell on both.


Awesome, you will have atleast three more sold via amazon, thanks!


----------



## SaxaDroid

I also got the email and I dig the border. I can't wait it.


----------



## Mama Luigi

Looking forward to this! I only got my GN a couple weeks ago and not long after that got my Diztronic case, which I love. But the screen protector that came free with the case was terrible; it attracted several pieces of dust as I was applying it that caused big ugly bubbles to form.

Hopefully with a glass protector that won't happen. Applying screen protectors has always been a harrowing experience for me; the first and last time I did one was on my Samsung Moment, two phones ago.


----------



## EniGmA1987

I pre-ordered my screen protector just now. This looks like a great project.


----------



## URPREY

I preordered a while ago but I've not gotten any emails?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D3fault121

scram said:


> This thread has been going on for over 2 months. Asking people to pre-order something that doesn't even exist yet. How bout get a finished product then start selling? Instead, we send money, and are told its the wrong dimensions, its got bubbles, its delayed, its going to have a black border now. This n that.... That's not the way to do business I don't care what you think. I hope the product pulls through but I think its been improperly marketed to it's prospective buyers...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Do you think the pebble watch will be what they show on the videos? Or the Ouya? Both of which are prototypes. We have been kept informed every step of the way and are going to receive a quality product.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

URPREY said:


> I preordered a while ago but I've not gotten any emails?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I sent an email to all of our customers that pre-ordered. Shoot me a PM and I'll fill you in.


----------



## scram

Just a quick tip that I learned about applying screen protectors. Go into the bathroom and get the room steamed up with the hot shower. That will knock any and all dust particles out of the air prior to applying protector which is a static dust magnet. Rinse the protector prior to removing the protective coverings also to get rid of any dust that is laying on it that will jump onto the screen or the protector. Just my 2 cents that has worked well for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drose6102

scram said:


> Just a quick tip that I learned about applying screen protectors. Go into the bathroom and get the room steamed up with the hot shower. That will knock any and all dust particles out of the air prior to applying protector which is a static dust magnet. Rinse the protector prior to removing the protective coverings also to get rid of any dust that is laying on it that will jump onto the screen or the protector. Just my 2 cents that has worked well for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks for the great tip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

scram said:


> Just a quick tip that I learned about applying screen protectors. Go into the bathroom and get the room steamed up with the hot shower. That will knock any and all dust particles out of the air prior to applying protector which is a static dust magnet. Rinse the protector prior to removing the protective coverings also to get rid of any dust that is laying on it that will jump onto the screen or the protector. Just my 2 cents that has worked well for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There will be no need for this, once you receive the protector you'll understand why


----------



## Snow02

I pre-ordered and never received an email. Pm'd you.


----------



## flegma3124

I also have not received an email. Will pm when I'm not feeling lazy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209

URPREY said:


> I preordered a while ago but I've not gotten any emails?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ditto.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

pmoradi2002 said:


> There will be no need for this, once you receive the protector you'll understand why


Looking forward to seeing this since my current screen protector has two pieces of dust under it that mock me on a daily basis.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

hazard209 said:


> I pre-ordered and never received an email. Pm'd you.


The email probably just had pics of the new prototype with the black border. You can see here.

Should end up looking pretty good imo.


----------



## hazard209

Southrncomfortjm said:


> The email probably just had pics of the new prototype with the black border. You can see here.
> 
> Should end up looking pretty good imo.


For me I'm not really concerned about the email. I just want to make sure they have me listed as preordering the screen protector since I already paid for it.


----------



## pmoradi2002

For those of you that did not receive the email, here it is-

Thank you for your pre-order with XGear. As some of you may know, we have recently ran into a few changes for the Fantom and Spectre.

The Fantom will no longer be completely clear, it will have a black border for the following reason-

*With a clear glass protector, an electrostatic process is used to adhere onto the screen. This causes bubbles to easily form.*
*With a black border glass protector, we use silica gel to adhere the glass. This process leaves no bubbles and can be reused.*

*You can view the Fantom's new design here.*

*We're not sure why this was not disclosed to us beforehand, but at this point we need to do what will work. The black border will really be no different than a completely clear protector, if anything it will be beneficial in an instance that you accidentally touch the face-down side the smudge will be hidden underneath, as well as any previous scratches. if you do not and want to cancel your order for a full refund please don't be hesitant to do so.*

*The Spectre will also not be completely clear, instead it will be available in a blue or white color to match your phone's existing color. This provides a clean finish and blends in with your phone. We will have pictures of both models available on our website late today.*

*You can view the Spectre's new design here.*

*Both these changes have caused a slight delay, we expect all orders to be shipped out in late-July.*

*What we ask is that if you wish to cancel your pre-order, please respond to this email with your order ID and that you would like to cancel.*

*If you pre-ordered a Fantom and wish not to cancel, you do not need to do anything and your order will be shipped ASAP.*

*If you pre-ordered a Spectre and would like to keep your current order, please reply to this email with your order ID and color of choice.*


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

For the GNEX, does the silica gel adhesive still leave the screen completely clear? Will there be any residue? No orange peel effect right?


----------



## null4end

I just pre-ordered for the GNex based on the latest picture. I've never kept a screen protector on for more than a day because I can't stand the feel of them. Really looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## iNate71

About to pre-order, but I'm still afraid of the installation. I'm worried it's gonna have bubbles underneath it--just like applying a Zagg Invisible Shield. Since it's glass, you can't just push the bubbles out. I understand that the black border part won't have any bubbles, but will the screen area?


----------



## MistaWolfe

I will buy as soon as I hear feedback from people that get one. Very intrigued. Last pic got me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kejar31

Can't help but think my nexus is going to look like this


----------



## kman79

Should the people who did not receive the email be concerned about their preorder not being fulfilled
? I ordered one for my galaxy nexus and one for a galaxy S3, i just want to make sure my order is still set to be shipped when it is available. Thanks, really looking forward to this


----------



## Donkey80

No email here either...

**EDIT** Thanks OP, just received the email.


----------



## alphanu22

dont know if it was talked about of not, but i dont see a cut out for the LED Notification on the bottom...


----------



## Art Vandelay

It was talked about. The led cut out will be there. The pic is just a mock up and not the actual screen protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alphanu22

Art Vandelay said:


> It was talked about. The led cut out will be there. The pic is just a mock up and not the actual screen protector.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


alrighty, ty-


----------



## hazard209

Just got the email as well. Thanks OP!


----------



## iNate71

Dumb question. Nvm

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## pmoradi2002

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Should the people who did not receive the email be concerned about their preorder not being fulfilled
> ? I ordered one for my galaxy nexus and one for a galaxy S3, i just want to make sure my order is still set to be shipped when it is available. Thanks, really looking forward to this


All orders will be fulfilled, only people that need to be concerned about not getting the email are the people that ordered the S3 as they need to reply with the color that they wish to receive.


----------



## iNate71

pmoradi2002 said:


> There will be no adhesive on the screen section as it is unneeded. Adhesive removes cleanly, no orange peel since it's glass.


Whattttt. That's crazy. How will that even work? Won't there be a gap between the screen and the glass?


----------



## pmoradi2002

iNate71 said:


> Whattttt. That's crazy. How will that even work? Won't there be a gap between the screen and the glass?


The adhesive on the sides will keep it down. This is what I've been told, I won't know what magical surprise China has for us until it arrives.


----------



## iNate71

pmoradi2002 said:


> The adhesive on the sides will keep it down. This is what I've been told, I won't know what magical surprise China has for us until it arrives.


Was the iPhone one that you demoed exactly like this?


----------



## pmoradi2002

iNate71 said:


> Was the iPhone one that you demoed exactly like this?


Yessir.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Kejar31 said:


> Can't help but think my nexus is going to look like this


Lol. I don't get it. You order the Buddy Holly edition??


----------



## iNate71

winner00 said:


> Lets hope this turns into a nice community.


Then I am pre ordering ASAP.









Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## muchomaas

Kejar31 said:


> Can't help but think my nexus is going to look like this


Just got mine, and it sure does look that way. On a positive note, the cutout for the LED notification works beautifully


----------



## Kejar31

MistaWolfe said:


> Lol. I don't get it. You order the Buddy Holly edition??


was referencing the black border glass.. reminded me of the black glasses he has on


----------



## SaxaDroid

muchomaas said:


> Just got mine, and it sure does look that way. On a positive note, the cutout for the LED notification works beautifully
> 
> View attachment 28443


You've received your screen protector already?


----------



## jova33

So anyone with cases get it yet? I have a driztronic tpu case that lips around the edge of the phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209

It's not going to be shipped until the end of the month.. No one has it yet.


----------



## muchomaas

SaxaDroid said:


> You've received your screen protector already?


No, just liked the idea of Buddy Holly with a diode implant


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/17 UPDATE: We should have our final samples in on 7/23 or 7/24, will be sending out some for review including to Kellex @ Droid Life. We should have product in by 7/31.*


----------



## zbraptorsdr

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/17 UPDATE: We should have our final samples in on 7/20, will be sending out some for review including to Kellex @ Droid Life. All orders will be shipped out by the end of July.*


great news! i will be watching droid-life!


----------



## NateMob

Woohoo! Thanks for the update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/17 UPDATE: We should have our final samples in on 7/20, will be sending out some for review including to Kellex @ Droid Life. All orders will be shipped out by the end of July.*


Its the 20th









looking forward to the pics today!!!


----------



## StuckInTheSkull

Kejar31 said:


> Its the 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to the pics today!!!


Sorry not quit. Its only the 19th









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kejar31

StuckInTheSkull said:


> Sorry not quit. Its only the 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


oh wait your right lol damn I need more coffee


----------



## pmoradi2002

*My apologies guys, I got dates mixed up. The samples will be SHIPPING on 7/20, and will be arriving either 7/23 or 7/24. We should also have product in 7 days after this!*


----------



## hazard209

pmoradi2002 said:


> *My apologies guys, I got dates mixed up. The samples will be SHIPPING on 7/20, and will be arriving either 7/23 or 7/24. We should also have product in 7 days after this!*


I swear you're doing this to build anticipation. Lol.


----------



## pmoradi2002

hazard209 said:


> I swear you're doing this to build anticipation. Lol.


Believe me, I'm as excited as you guys to get this on my Nexus lol


----------



## Snow02

pmoradi2002 said:


> Believe me, I'm as excited as you guys to get this on my Nexus lol


I need it. I've worn through whatever coating they put on the screen in one spot, so it stays smudged now. It's so annoying. I blame Swype.


----------



## mypantsaretorn

Snow02 said:


> I need it. I've worn through whatever coating they put on the screen in one spot, so it stays smudged now. It's so annoying. I blame Swype.


That same thing happened to me!


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/21 UPDATE: Final samples will arrive on 7/23, I will be going into the office early and make sure everything is good!*


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Ooo white. I'd never have a white phone, but that's interesting.


----------



## hazard209

pmoradi2002 said:


> Ooo white. I'd never have a white phone, but that's interesting.


Pretty sure that's for the SGS3. Still samples are a beautiful thing!


----------



## pmoradi2002

ERIFNOMI said:


> Ooo white. I'd never have a white phone, but that's interesting.


The White and Blue are for the S3


----------



## ERIFNOMI

pmoradi2002 said:


> The White and Blue are for the S3


I guess that makes sense considering the S3 is only White or Black. That alone is pretty much enough to turn me off it. Not that I was even considering it anyway. Sorry I got everyone off topic.


----------



## dg4prez

those gnex samples are sexy. can't wait for some pics and review!


----------



## zathus

ERIFNOMI said:


> I guess that makes sense considering the S3 is only White or Black. That alone is pretty much enough to turn me off it. Not that I was even considering it anyway. Sorry I got everyone off topic.


white or blue...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

Imma buy DAT shit


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

Yes.. been watching this for awhile.. finally placed my order.. can't wait!

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse"


----------



## ERIFNOMI

zathus said:


> white or blue...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's what I meant, hence turn off. I like blue but not that color blue and not on a phone. And white would show dirt. I am expecting a white case, but that was to support Team Kang.


----------



## juergen99

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/21 UPDATE: Final samples will arrive on 7/23, I will be going into the office early and make sure everything is good!*


I see that the white and blue are for the SGSIII by the cutouts. What is the large round clear area on the black one? There is no sensor, button, etc at that location on the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## milan616

It's for the notification LED!


----------



## juergen99

milan616 said:


> It's for the notification LED!


I forgot to take my thinking pills today


----------



## ERIFNOMI

juergen99 said:


> I forgot to take my thinking pills today


I'd say so. That's one of the best things about this phone. Now if only lightflow would work with JB...


----------



## CC16177

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'd say so. That's one of the best things about this phone. Now if only lightflow would work with JB...


Light flow works perfectly now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davpel

Would be thrilled to see you make a white one for the gnex.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

CC16177 said:


> Light flow works perfectly now!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Does it? I saw some reviews in the play store that said it didn't, but that doesn't mean much. These are the same people that bitch because they can't open a widget. I suppose it wouldn't take long to figure out.


----------



## CC16177

ERIFNOMI said:


> Does it? I saw some reviews in the play store that said it didn't, but that doesn't mean much. These are the same people that bitch because they can't open a widget. I suppose it wouldn't take long to figure out.


The latest update of the paid version is working perfectly for me... I'd say give it a shot for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## URPREY

davpel said:


> Would be thrilled to see you make a white one for the gnex.


Me too!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

CC16177 said:


> The latest update of the paid version is working perfectly for me... I'd say give it a shot for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's working here too. I wish I could disable play store comments. Have you ever seen a reliable one?


----------



## pmoradi2002

davpel said:


> Would be thrilled to see you make a white one for the gnex.


Let's get this one fixed first before anything else lol


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

pmoradi2002 said:


> Let's get this one fixed first before anything else lol


Here's hoping this set works. I need mine since my current screen protector is so worn I think its going to meld permanently to the phone.


----------



## icanhazdroid

I just ordered mine! Looking forward to it, and by the way your company's website is really cool.


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/21 UPDATE: Got some EXCELLENT news for everyone! The samples are in and they are GOLDEN! Fit is perfect, looks perfect, super happy with the results. Uploading the installation video onto YouTube as we speak and will post it here when completed. I'll be sending out a Fantom and Spectre to Kellex @ Droid-Life today.*


----------



## CC16177

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/21 UPDATE: Got some EXCELLENT news for everyone! The samples are in and they are GOLDEN! Fit is perfect, looks perfect, super happy with the results. Uploading the installation video onto YouTube as we speak and will post it here when completed. I'll be sending out a Fantom and Spectre to Kellex @ Droid-Life today.*


NICE! Can't wait to get my hands on it!!


----------



## FMINUS

When does it ship?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

FMINUS said:


> When does it ship?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


We should have stock in by next week.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Here it is!


----------



## Donkey80

B-E-A-utiful! Can't wait to get mine


----------



## jGdsvfPd

could you please post some high-res photos of the mounted protector from the sides so one can make out how thick it really is? (I know the numbers but actual seeing is always different )

also, from the video i'm not 100% sure, so better safe than sorry: are the sensor/led cutouts actual cutouts or is it just transparent glass there?


----------



## cingkrab

From the video it looks like the phone missed a couple of your swipes in the app drawer as well as some presses of the home button. How much is the screen sensitivity reduced by the protector?


----------



## pmoradi2002

jGdsvfPd said:


> could you please post some high-res photos of the mounted protector from the sides so one can make out how thick it really is? (I know the numbers but actual seeing is always different )
> 
> also, from the video i'm not 100% sure, so better safe than sorry: are the sensor/led cutouts actual cutouts or is it just transparent glass there?


Will do, battery died on the camera which is why the video was so short but once charged up I will take some pictures.

There is transparent glass where the LED is, only cutout is the speaker.


----------



## pmoradi2002

cingkrab said:


> From the video it looks like the phone missed a couple of your swipes in the app drawer as well as some presses of the home button. How much is the screen sensitivity reduced by the protector?


I'll take another video, I was hesitant to show my phone as I didn't know if I had any personal information in there. The swiping is only affected in the pressure that you use to change the screen. You need to give it a bit more pressure but not much. I'll post another video in a bit.


----------



## Snow02

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'll take another video, I was hesitant to show my phone as I didn't know if I had any personal information in there. The swiping is only affected in the pressure that you use to change the screen. You need to give it a bit more pressure but not much. I'll post another video in a bit.


Not worried. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## jimmysdg

YYYYYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## slow88lx

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'll take another video, I was hesitant to show my phone as I didn't know if I had any personal information in there. The swiping is only affected in the pressure that you use to change the screen. You need to give it a bit more pressure but not much. I'll post another video in a bit.


I hope you're right. I am only buying this screen protector because I wanted my screen to be MORE responsive than it currently is with a flexible screen protector....NOT the same or less responsive...as it appears in the video


----------



## pmoradi2002

slow88lx said:


> could you please post some high-res photos of the mounted protector from the sides so one can make out how thick it really is? (I know the numbers but actual seeing is always different )
> 
> also, from the video i'm not 100% sure, so better safe than sorry: are the sensor/led cutouts actual cutouts or is it just transparent glass there?


----------



## iPois0n

Damn might have to get this. Alright next up a Nexus 7 tempered glass screen protector lol.


----------



## milan616

Man, if you did one of these for the Nexus 7 I'd have yet another reason to get it. I'm trying to tell myself I don't need another tablet after having had the Nook Color and HP Touchpad and hardly ever using them.


----------



## iNate71

slow88lx said:


> I hope you're right. I am only buying this screen protector because I wanted my screen to be MORE responsive than it currently is with a flexible screen protector....NOT the same or less responsive...as it appears in the video


You'd be hard pressed to find a screen protector that makes it more responsive. That's a long shot.

Sloppily typed from my Tab


----------



## pmoradi2002

iPois0n said:


> Damn might have to get this. Alright next up a Nexus 7 tempered glass screen protector lol.


Already in the works


----------



## iPois0n

pmoradi2002 said:


> Already in the works


Like a boss! Lol
Well I just purchased one. I've kind of been holding off and paying attention to this thread while you got all the bugs worked out to see the final results. And I'm sold. Hopefully it doesn't take to long to make up a Nexus 7 one and it stays in the same type of price range. I really like that you guys Decided to black out the bezels and hopefully you do the same with the N7.


----------



## shreddintyres

pmoradi2002 said:


> Here it is!


How's the reflectivity in day light? it appears to be quite a bit more reflective than the naked screen


----------



## marcw

the protector looks good. Is the deal for 25$ still on? I can not find the link. I will like to buy 2.

thanks


----------



## pmoradi2002

iPois0n said:


> How's the reflectivity in day light? it appears to be quite a bit more reflective than the naked screen


I hadn't really noticed until you mentioned it, it is reflective but not to the point that it bothers me.


----------



## pmoradi2002

marcw said:


> the protector looks good. Is the deal for 25$ still on? I can not find the link. I will like to buy 2.
> 
> thanks


*Fantom Tempered Glass Screen Protector For Samsung Galaxy Nexus*

*Be sure to use coupon code "NEXUSFTW" to get $5 off!*


----------



## bobsmith

how long is the deal good for


----------



## coolbry95

How do you reapply it? You are able to take it off and put it back on right?


----------



## Gbcue

How well does this protector work with diztronic TPU cases?


----------



## pmoradi2002

bobsmith said:


> How well does this protector work with diztronic TPU cases?


Can't say until someone tests it out.


----------



## hazard209

Gbcue said:


> How well does this protector work with diztronic TPU cases?


That's the $25 question. We won't know for sure until someone has both in hand.


----------



## scram

Question: does the protector seal to the entire screen or just along the perimeter leaving an air gap between the protector and screen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

scram said:


> Question: does the protector seal to the entire screen or just along the perimeter leaving an air gap between the protector and screen?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I believe it's 100%. If it wasn't then screen presses would most likely never register.


----------



## EniGmA1987

pmoradi2002 said:


> Can't say until someone tests it out.


I have a Seidio ACTIVE hard case that I am going to try this with. Ill be sure and post if it works or not.


----------



## scram

iPois0n said:


> I believe it's 100%. If it wasn't then screen presses would most likely never register.


I asked this because the dealer stated that there is no adhesive on the screen section and also stated that additional pressure is needed which was obvious in the provided video...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

scram said:


> I asked this because the dealer stated that there is no adhesive on the screen section and also stated that additional pressure is needed which was obvious in the provided video...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where did he state that there's no adhesive on the screen side? And if he said that why would you ask the question? I think what you saw is that the blacked out areas of the protector don't cover the screen.


----------



## Art Vandelay

iPois0n said:


> Where did he state that there's no adhesive on the screen side? And if he said that why would you ask the question? I think what you saw is that the blacked out areas of the protector don't cover the screen.


That is true, there is no adhesive on the part that covers the touch screen. I remember the OP stating that as well. Its probably back like 15 pages.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

He does a much more comprehensive description on the Galaxy S3 screen protector, States that it only has adhesive at the edges in the S3 video.

Source:


----------



## Kejar31

I would not assume that because there is no adhesive on the screen that its going to effect touch responsiveness.. what he showed us really didn't show much.. I can get similar results on my phone without a screen protector if I am in a hurry. In fact touch responsiveness looked good on the SG3... I say if you are worried, wait for the reviews.


----------



## iNate71

I'm skeptical to order now. I'm dying for one of these, but I'd rather wait for review--but I'd also like to use that coupon.

Edit: Just ordered it. Lol.


----------



## rabbert.klein

I broke down and pre-ordered after I saw the demo.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

I preordered before it was cool









Nice work OP!


----------



## pmoradi2002

scram said:


> He does a much more comprehensive description on the Galaxy S3 screen protector, States that it only has adhesive at the edges in the S3 video.


For some reason I had more to talk about on the S3, I'm not a good reviewer so I'm not sure what to say lol. The Nexus is the same as the S3 in terms of the adhesive. Droid Life should have their samples in tomorrow morning for all of you looking for a decent review


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> There is adhesive where the black border is. There is NO adhesive on the screen however this does not cause an issue as the protector is touching the screen.
> 
> For some reason I had more to talk about on the S3, I'm not a good reviewer so I'm not sure what to say lol. The Nexus is the same as the S3 in terms of the adhesive. Droid Life should have their samples in tomorrow morning for all of you looking for a decent review


How long do you believe it will be before our orders are shipped? I know you said "end of July" but that is less then a week away.. Can you expect them to be shipped by the end of the week?


----------



## shreddintyres

pmoradi2002 said:


> For some reason I had more to talk about on the S3, I'm not a good reviewer so I'm not sure what to say lol. The Nexus is the same as the S3 in terms of the adhesive. Droid Life should have their samples in tomorrow morning for all of you looking for a decent review


By no means was that meant to be a jab at you, i was just trying to inform others of the information from the other video as it only made sense to me that it would be the same between the S3 and the Nexus. I didnt mean to make it sound like i was viewing it as a review of the product. That said I personally cant wait to see the review so it can confirm how good the product is so i can stop being indecisive.

- Cheers


----------



## FMINUS

Yikes hope the glare won't be an issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08

Definitely ordering one of these real soon. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/24 UPDATE: Our stock will be shipped out from the factory on 08/03, and orders will be shipped out on 08/07 or 08/09. Sorry for the delay however this is the best I could do!*


----------



## Snow02

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/24 UPDATE: Our stock will be shipped out from the factory on 08/03, and orders will be shipped out on 08/07 or 08/09. Sorry for the delay however this is the best I could do!*


Thanks for the updates. Good to have firm dates now.


----------



## Gbcue

Ordered mine, to get in with the coupon. Shipping and tax really are a lot.


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/24 UPDATE: Our stock will be shipped out from the factory on 08/03, and orders will be shipped out on 08/07 or 08/09. Sorry for the delay however this is the best I could do!*


cool thanks for the update.. lol I was thinking that "end of month" was looking unlikely.. thats why I asked







glad to hear you have firm dates now too!


----------



## bobsmith

So after droid life gets their samples will the coupon still be valid? waiting for a review to order.


----------



## pmoradi2002

bobsmith said:


> So after droid life gets their samples will the coupon still be valid? waiting for a review to order.


Coupon should be valid until 7/30.


----------



## lightwave29

Southrncomfortjm said:


> I preordered before it was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work OP!


Haha I was about to say the same thing! Pre-ordered a few days after it became available to pre-order...
Thanks for all the updates btw! I cant wait to get mine in and make a review video for it


----------



## milan616

Droid-life got their samples in!


----------



## bobsmith

milan616 said:


> Droid-life got their samples in!


Is there a review?


----------



## milan616

Not yet. On twitter there is a pic of the still wrapped up samples. I'm sure there will be in a few hours.


----------



## iNate71

milan616 said:


> Not yet. On twitter there is a pic of the still wrapped up samples. I'm sure there will be in a few hours.


Soon.


----------



## imnuts

The SGS3 review is up with the review for the Nexus "Coming Soon"


----------



## bobsmith

Alright what is this grid thing


----------



## shreddintyres

For those of you looking for the review

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/25/first-look-tempered-glass-screen-protector-for-the-galaxy-nexus/

what are your thoughts?


----------



## alphanu22




----------



## solidspidey

How easily can the protector be removed and applied again? Lets say 2 months down the line I have to get a new referb or something will it easily come off and applied to new one?

Also because of the curved screen will the protector lift up over time?


----------



## bobsmith

My concern is is that the glass is not 100% clear. I mean, the notification light cutout and the screen both appear not black when turned off.


----------



## pmoradi2002

solidspidey said:


> My concern is is that the glass is not 100% clear. I mean, the notification light cutout and the screen both appear not black when turned off.


And you are correct, it is because of light reflections.


----------



## brkshr

Just ordered one because of Droid LIfe's review. Good move getting them some early!


----------



## barski

shreddintyres said:


> For those of you looking for the review
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/25/first-look-tempered-glass-screen-protector-for-the-galaxy-nexus/
> 
> what are your thoughts?


Looks good to me. Never had a glass screen protector before so I'm looking forward to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dg4prez

what's the deal with the grid, though?


----------



## bwobo

Yeah I wasn't too sure...liked the idea, but giving em to Droid Life was a good call, their positive review was enough to push me over the edge. Looking forward to it!


----------



## EniGmA1987

alphanu22 said:


> But can you use it as a hammer?


----------



## Gbcue

Droid Life didn't say anything about Diztronic TPU cases, the most popular case out there, along with Cruzer Lite...


----------



## pmoradi2002

dg4prez said:


> what's the deal with the grid, though?


Asking the factory, my guess is that it increases sensitivity.


----------



## shreddintyres

pmoradi2002 said:


> Asking the factory, my guess is that it increases sensitivity.


I know that this is also an issue on the normal screen for the Asus Transformer Prime, well not really an issue but a design charactristic of the screen to increase the sensitivity of the screen. Im not sure how noticeable it is on the Fantom but it is only noticeable on the TFP at just the right angle and in normal use you dont see it with the screen on

@Pmoradi2002

would it be possible to see a line draw test on the GNexus, should show just how sensitive the screen is and any alterations if there are any. Open up an app like Markers and draw slow diagonal, horizontal and vertical lines please.


----------



## iNate71

I'm just worried about how he said the screen looked like "it was in the background". Plus, not a huge fan of the way the LED cutout is; I'll probably just get used to it though.

I wouldn't worry about the curved screen though. Sounds like they put some serious adhesive on the black border though. So, doubt it will be an issue.

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## Gbcue

If this adhesive is the same as the tempered glass protector on my Canon 7D, it is strong.


----------



## alphanu22

Gbcue said:


> If this adhesive is the same as the tempered glass protector on my Canon 7D, it is strong.











only the best on my 1D


----------



## bobsmith

Wait so does that mean that the blacks won't appear black? One of the most prominent features of SAMOLED displays?


----------



## pmoradi2002

shreddintyres said:


> I know that this is also an issue on the normal screen for the Asus Transformer Prime, well not really an issue but a design charactristic of the screen to increase the sensitivity of the screen. Im not sure how noticeable it is on the Fantom but it is only noticeable on the TFP at just the right angle and in normal use you dont see it with the screen on
> 
> @Pmoradi2002
> 
> would it be possible to see a line draw test on the GNexus, should show just how sensitive the screen is and any alterations if there are any. Open up an app like Markers and draw slow diagonal, horizontal and vertical lines please.


----------



## shreddintyres

pmoradi2002 said:


>


Thank you, im sold, my concern with the "dotting pattern" wasnt actually the drawing but on the TFP they alter the conductive nature of the screen and produce anomalies when selecting fine text or small objects on a webpage.

The screen dotting likely has something to do with the manufacturing process, i will definitely be ordering one of these


----------



## pmoradi2002

*AIGHT PEOPLE, here's the deal with the dots- those dots on the screen are part of a special UV coating that is required for that type of glass, as over time UV radiation will cause the screen to become discolored if that coating was not there. The coating prolongs the protectors life and keeps it looking new.*

*If your screen is off they are barely noticeable, but with the screen on they are almost non-existent at a normal viewing angle/distance. Only reason you see them is because you know they are there.*


----------



## shreddintyres

are there any special care instructions regarding protecting that coating ie dont use products containing alcohol etc ?


----------



## pmoradi2002

shreddintyres said:


> are there any special care instructions regarding protecting that coating ie dont use products containing alcohol etc ?


Nope no special care required.


----------



## bobsmith

does it come with a microfiber cloth


----------



## hazard209

B-E-A-U-TIFUL! Can't wait for my Fantom to get here.


----------



## blaine07

Finally jumped on the cool kid bandwagon. Can't wait to receive it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

bobsmith said:


> does it come with a microfiber cloth


As of now no, but I'm trying to gather some up for you guys and it most likely will.


----------



## Gbcue

I hope Droid-Life gets back to us regarding TPU cases.


----------



## drose6102

I am eagerly awaiting the Nexus screen protector. I pre ordered last month and have been following this thread ever since. I never use cases or screen protectors but when I saw that Pmoradi took it upon himself to get something like this made, I was sold.

He has been working with his company he works for to get these made and has keep us up to date on every detail of the process. Provided pictures, video and made sure the final product was right. That in itself is worth supporting this project.

So hats off to you Pmoradi, and thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

Anyone know what the shipping costs are? I would think only a couple bucks, but I seem to remember someone posting that they were a lot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## knockoutking

Art Vandelay said:


> Anyone know what the shipping costs are? I would think only a couple bucks, but I seem to remember someone posting that they were a lot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


mine was $5.70 (the $5 NEXUSFTW code basically cancels out shipping costs, unless you want to ship it overnight, 2 day, etc) 

i *JUST* ordered (and am located in the US - not sure of your location?)


----------



## Paradinglunatic

I preordered once I saw the video. The only time that I'll even consider worrying about it "lifting" due to the curve is in high temperatures. Lately we've been having a lot of days with temps in the low 100's (which is odd for the mid atlantic). I used to have a zagg invisibleshield on my OG droid. Went to Savannah in the first week of august a few years ago and left my phone in the car, in the sun and I think the GPS was pressing up against the screen. Put a permanent squish mark where it was pressing and all the edges started to curl.

People are making such a big deal over the curve in the display, but it is such a slight curve that I can't see it being much of a problem in normal conditions. Either way, this screen protector will be light years better than any other wet or dry apply protector that is available right now just for the fact that there will be no orange peel effect and it will feel like glass instead of sticky plastic.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Just got into the office, got more information on the dots in addition to what I stated earlier-

*"The dots like a chess in the glass, we called UV handling, this is a kind of high patent technology.*

*We produced glass before, many customers said the glass would appear rainbow in the screen. This is because between tempered glass and phone glass, there has air and will appear rainbow. The display will become deformed.*

*Now, all of our glasses are processing by this UV technology. Whatever how long you use, there will not appear rainbow."*


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/26 UPDATE: **A little birdie told me that we WILL have product in BY 8/03*









EDIT: For confirmed date


----------



## iNate71

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/26 UPDATE: **A little birdie told me that there is a high chance that we may have product in on 7/31*


That would rock.


----------



## FSRBIKER

Just ordered one for my wifes Nexus and one for my Nexus.

Thanks pmoradi2002 for getting these made!


----------



## Art Vandelay

Just spent $20 on a regular screen protector and its pealing off already.

Placing an order for this glass one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

Will you be receiving enough stock to fill all open orders?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

Art Vandelay said:


> Will you be receiving enough stock to fill all open orders?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


We sure will, only thing is that orders will be shipped in the order received, so orders that are put in now will be shipped out a few days after we receive stock as we have a huge backorder list.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Took a few pictures of our S3 with an iSkin vibes case installed. As you can see there is a lip that comes up over the edge and there were no problems associated with this.

This will be the same thing for the Nexus.


----------



## iNate71

I took off my Zagg and put on a temporary protector that came with my Ringke slim case.

SOON.

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## lmanlo

Ordered one on the 25th. They look good and are what I'm looking for as every screen protector I had always had some thing wrong like an edge coming up and getting dirt or feels weird.

Thanks for this protectors and updating us pmoradi2002.

Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Snow02

pmoradi2002 said:


> We sure will, only thing is that orders will be shipped in the order received, so orders that are put in now will be shipped out a few days after we receive stock as we have a huge backorder list.


Just curious, how many is huge? You guys get a good bump from the DL review?


----------



## jova33

Is this up on Amazon? I think I can use my rewards points on this lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

Snow02 said:


> Is this up on Amazon? I think I can use my rewards points on this lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have it up and ready, all I'm waiting for is for stock to come in and activate the listing.


----------



## beachbumdeac

pmoradi2002 said:


> I can't give you a number but I'll just say Kellex helped out quite a bit!
> 
> I have it up and ready, all I'm waiting for is for stock to come in and activate the listing.


I know it's not likely, but will it be sold by Amazon or sold from your store via Amazon? Wanna get that prime shipping!


----------



## pmoradi2002

beachbumdeac said:


> I know it's not likely, but will it be sold by Amazon or sold from your store via Amazon? Wanna get that prime shipping!


Yes we will be selling on Amazon and eBay as soon as we get stock in.


----------



## strikeir13

@pmoradi2002 can you speak to whether the "pure" black aspect of the AMOLED screens is affect by the protector? Between your video and the DL review, it seems like it (the effect of the protector causing the screen to appear less than "true" black) would be more noticeable when there is more ambient light.


----------



## iNate71

strikeir13 said:


> @pmoradi2002 can you speak to whether the "pure" black aspect of the AMOLED screens is affect by the protector? Between your video and the DL review, it seems like it (the effect of the protector causing the screen to appear less than "true" black) would be more noticeable when there is more ambient light.


It is more noticable when the screen is off. I doubt the actual color black will be affected once the screen is on.


----------



## pmoradi2002

strikeir13 said:


> @pmoradi2002 can you speak to whether the "pure" black aspect of the AMOLED screens is affect by the protector? Between your video and the DL review, it seems like it (the effect of the protector causing the screen to appear less than "true" black) would be more noticeable when there is more ambient light.


It is not affected. The screen does not like being recorded, think of it like video taping a computer screen, how it becomes all weird.


----------



## bobsmith

If it does lift from the screen can I get a refund?


----------



## EniGmA1987

^^^ lol


----------



## quahog_convo

Are there any plans for a white variant? I think it'd pair really well with a white GNex.


----------



## pmoradi2002

bobsmith said:


> Are there any plans for a white variant? I think it'd pair really well with a white GNex.


At the moment there isn't a lot of demand for this, but if we receive more interest then it is a possibility.


----------



## Pathology

I second the white. Although I don't have a white gnex..I think it'd look cool.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## searayman

How much longer till these ship? I might buy one...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

searayman said:


> How much longer till these ship? I might buy one...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think he said they'll start shipping 8/7 or something but there's somewhat of a wait due to the fact they are shipping in the order that orders were made.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD_Ryan

Pulled the trigger. Finally realized that I didn't have to continue my pissing match with PayPal and just clicked the pay by CC button at the bottom. Can't wait to get it, and looks like they're just up the road from me. Much thanks to the OP in taking the initiative on this product.


----------



## vanhoud

I'm anxiously awaiting mine to show up at my door!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsmith

Concerned about the blacks........................................ but apparently it's just the recording.


----------



## bobsmith

pULLINg the trigger.. But when i press I already have a paypal, nothing happens.


----------



## pmoradi2002

searayman said:


> pULLINg the trigger.. But when i press I already have a paypal, nothing happens.


PayPal issue, try it again and if it gives you the same error give them a phone call. Sometimes they just get overloaded and cannot handle the traffic.


----------



## Phaze08

The black isn't an issue people.......why does everyone say that? The phones already black. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slow88lx

Phaze08 said:


> The black isn't an issue people.......why does everyone say that? The phones already black. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They are talking about "how black" the blacks on the screen appear. Like how the soft-keys kind of blend in with the bottom of the device. On the video it looks like this isn't the case anymore.


----------



## jimmysdg

slow88lx said:


> They are talking about "how black" the blacks on the screen appear. Like how the soft-keys kind of blend in with the bottom of the device. On the video it looks like this isn't the case anymore.


Maybe i just notice these things but i can see the screen cutoff as is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/30 UPDATE: **We now have a tracking number and product WILL be here on 8/2 *


----------



## goosedeath

Any chance this screen protection is reusable? I only ask because my nexus seems to avg about 4 months or so between defect replacements. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rickt

I wish I had this over the weekend now. =(
I just paid 220 for a brand new digitizer and front glass. 
I had a xo skin on it as well. Yet I some how destroy the phone =(

I think i'll order one of these


----------



## SWEEN

Just curious, I think it was mentioned some 10 or so pages back but how long is the "nexusftw" code good for? Is it today or tomorrow?


----------



## bhayes444

SWEEN said:


> Just curious, I think it was mentioned some 10 or so pages back but how long is the "nexusftw" code good for? Is it today or tomorrow?


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







Posted by pmoradi2002 on 25 July 2012 - 01:44 AM in Galaxy Nexus[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*bobsmith, on 25 July 2012 - 12:04 AM, said:*

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]So after droid life gets their samples will the [background=yellow]coupon[/background] still be valid? waiting for a review to order.[/background]

[background=yellow]Coupon[/background] should be valid until 7/30.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]It's amazing what a search bar in a forum can do![/background]


----------



## Rickt

bhayes444 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by pmoradi2002 on 25 July 2012 - 01:44 AM in Galaxy Nexus[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*bobsmith, on 25 July 2012 - 12:04 AM, said:*
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]So after droid life gets their samples will the [background=yellow]coupon[/background] still be valid? waiting for a review to order.[/background]
> 
> [background=yellow]Coupon[/background] should be valid until 7/30.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]It's amazing what a search bar in a forum can do![/background]


the site says it is expired =(


----------



## SWEEN

bhayes444 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]It's amazing what a search bar in a forum can do![/background]


Yep, they're pretty amazing.


----------



## mike dee

Rickt said:


> the site says it is expired =(


Yep, same here. Tried to order at 10pm pacific time, and it wouldn't let me apply the discount.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Sorry guys but as of 7/30 @ 12AM PST the coupon is expired and no longer available.


----------



## Rickt

pmoradi2002 said:


> Sorry guys but as of 7/30 @ 12AM PST the coupon is expired and no longer available.


Should of bought it earlier haha. Purchased one =)


----------



## pmoradi2002

Starting to get things ready!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

Tempered glass, fuck yeah!


----------



## iPois0n

Oh man just think one of those is mine! Did you ever come up with any microfiber clothes to throw into the mix? Not a huge deal but its a nice gesture from companies that helps me keep my devices looking pristine. 

Also when you hear something about the N7 tempered glass protectors don't forget to make a thread in the N7 forum. Again thanks for your hard work and dedication to this project!


----------



## MissMayI

I have a few little scraches on my screen would this in any way cover up the scraches?


----------



## pmoradi2002

MissMayI said:


> I have a few little scraches on my screen would this in any way cover up the scraches?


I had a few scratches (deep enough that when I ran my fingernail along the screen it would get caught) and when I put on the Fantom they disappeared.


----------



## ngo93

So excited for his protector!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maxal

Hi I have just found this thread and would like to know is it still possible to order one of these and will you ship to the UK
Thanks
Alan


----------



## codesplice

maxal said:


> Hi I have just found this thread and would like to know is it still possible to order one of these and will you ship to the UK
> Thanks
> Alan


If you check the first post, you'll see the preorder link: http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/samsung/fantom

Yes, it is still possible to order and yes, they will ship to the UK (based on other posts in this thread).


----------



## maxal

codesplice said:


> If you check the first post, you'll see the preorder link: http://www.xgearlive.../samsung/fantom
> 
> Yes, it is still possible to order and yes, they will ship to the UK (based on other posts in this thread).


Thanks


----------



## vil2

Great !
I preordered mine long time ago, can't wait to receive it...although I live in France and I guess it will be a long time before I get it.
Did you already ship some of those?


----------



## amac1222

Alright, I've been following this thread long enough... I think it's time to order this thing!


----------



## pmoradi2002

vil2 said:


> Great !
> I preordered mine long time ago, can't wait to receive it...although I live in France and I guess it will be a long time before I get it.
> Did you already ship some of those?


Not yet









*8/2 UPDATE: **Shipment has been delayed by FedEx with a delivery date of 8/3.*


----------



## Phaze08

pmoradi2002 said:


> *8/2 UPDATE: **Shipment has been delayed by FedEx with a delivery date of 8/3.*


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!
No seriously its OK lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Threatcon

pmoradi2002 said:


> Alright, here it is available for pre-order! Be sure to check back here in the thread for updates!
> 
> *Fantom Tempered Glass Screen Protector For Samsung Galaxy Nexus*
> 
> *Be sure to use coupon code "NEXUSFTW" to get $5 off!*


Coupon code has expired, just pointing this out. Didn't stop me from pre-ordering though. Nice, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## jcwarren217

Will this be eligible for prime shipping when you activate the listing on Amazon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

jcwarren217 said:


> Will this be eligible for prime shipping when you activate the listing on Amazon?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I do not believe so as I believe Prime orders need to be fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## juergen99

pmoradi2002 said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8/2 UPDATE: **Shipment has been delayed by FedEx with a delivery date of 8/3.*


I'm confused (it happens more than I like







). Does that mean the delivery date is 8/3 to us or to you? Tuesday's picture shows a stack of boxes which I assume you have in your possession.


----------



## Snow02

juergen99 said:


> I'm confused (it happens more than I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Does that mean the delivery date is 8/3 to us or to you? Tuesday's picture shows a stack of boxes which I assume you have in your possession.


8/3 is delivery to him. Those boxes are small flat rate priority boxes he's getting ready with labels for when stock arrives.


----------



## juergen99

Snow02 said:


> 8/3 is delivery to him. Those boxes are small flat rate priority boxes he's getting ready with labels for when stock arrives.


Ahh, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## rpmm70

pmoradi2002 said:


> I do not believe so as I believe Prime orders need to be fulfilled by Amazon.


Bummer. I was waiting and hoping for Prime shipping. I guess I will just order it now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## searayman

If I order today will i get it before aug 15?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

searayman said:


> If I order today will i get it before aug 15?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yessir.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Look what came in 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jcwarren217

When will the Amazon listing go live?

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

pmoradi2002 said:


> Look what came in
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You got mail! YEAHHHH!


----------



## Kejar31

pmoradi2002 said:


> Look what came in
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


SWEET!!!! really looking forward to getting mine


----------



## hazard209

Just got an email that my order has been shipped!


----------



## vanhoud

pmoradi2002 said:


> Look what came in
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hell yeah!!!!!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

jcwarren217 said:


> When will the Amazon listing go live?
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


Either sometime today or Monday, I need to ship all these orders solo lol.


----------



## Kejar31

Nice just got my order has been shipped email as well!


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

pmoradi2002 said:


> Look what came in
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hey I think I see mine.. it's the one right there.. No not that one.. the one next to it 

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where US my house?"


----------



## icanhazdroid

Mines still on back order









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

No email for me... I'm starting to freak out that I might have ordered it incorrectly or something...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmysdg

vanhoud said:


> No email for me... I'm starting to freak out that I might have ordered it incorrectly or something...lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Login to your Xgear account and check your order status. Mine still says processing.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Here's what all the order statuses mean-

Processing - We've printed out your order and it is in queue to ship.
Pending - Your order is on hold as we are waiting to hear from you (for whatever reason).
Back Order - Your order has not been processed yet and will be shipped out next week.

We're almost done shipping out Fantom stock for today, for those of you that received a shipping notification then congratulations, if you have not yet then no need to worry as it will ship next week


----------



## iPois0n

Mine is too. Looks like pre-orders are going out first and we'll be on the second batch


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

man... i waited too long







mine's on back order...haha...


----------



## vanhoud

jimmysdg said:


> Login to your Xgear account and check your order status. Mine still says processing.


Omfg...can't log in...my email/username isn't recognized.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

vanhoud said:


> Omfg...can't log in...my email/username isn't recognized.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't think I even fully ordered it last week correctly because I never got a PayPal email ...fak...ordered again and got my email









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

vanhoud said:


> I don't think I even fully ordered it last week correctly because I never got a PayPal email ...fak...ordered again and got my email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


* vanhoud*

* History*
Member for 6 min 31 sec

lol.


----------



## vanhoud

pmoradi2002 said:


> * vanhoud*
> 
> * History*
> Member for 6 min 31 sec
> 
> lol.


Sucksss!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plasmoidia

Just got my shipping notification! Very cool. Looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## xDarKnighTx

Does "Processing" mean it'll get shipped today, or does it mean it'll get shipped next week?


----------



## pmoradi2002

xDarKnighTx said:


> Does "Processing" mean it'll get shipped today, or does it mean it'll get shipped next week?


Processing means that your order is close to shipping out. Could be today could be next week.


----------



## Snow02

Ugh, still processing. I ordered 7/4. Hope you get that far today. But either way. Glad to finally get this.


----------



## l0m31n

plasmoidia said:


> Just got my shipping notification! Very cool. Looking forward to getting mine.


+1


----------



## housry23

Yes! Mine shipped! Can't wait. Glad I got in early on the preorders.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee

7/26 ordered = back ordered. I haz a sad









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## pmoradi2002

*8/3 UPDATE: Just to give you an idea of how many orders there are, I was shipping orders all day from 9AM-5PM and got through maybe 1/4 of them. I'm trying my best to get as much as I can out but 1 person can only do so much! I appreciate you guys supporting me in this and being patient!*


----------



## awtenterprise

Looks like mine shipped also. Can't wait to put this thing on....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucklehead

Ordered: *6/13/2012*
Status: *Shipped*


----------



## Helltoupee

pmoradi2002 said:


> *8/3 UPDATE: Just to give you an idea of how many orders there are, I was shipping orders all day from 9AM-5PM and got through maybe 1/4 of them. I'm trying my best to get as much as I can out but 1 person can only do so much! I appreciate you guys supporting me in this and being patient!*


I didn't mean to be an asshat and truly appreciate what you are doing. I'm sure you are working very hard. Just really looking forward to getting it soon. I ordered a painted housing for my GNex and that should arrive Monday I believe. After that I won't be using a case and ordered the glass screen protector as added protection incase I drop it. Might just need to wait till the screen protector comes before changing the housing and do it all at once.

Thanks again for everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DrSuSE

Just to give a gauge, not sure if these are shipping in order. I ordered on 6/20 and mine did not ship.


----------



## Threatcon

Will there be an official video on how to install this? Do's and dont's kinda thing. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mrbill

Any way of finding out our order status if we paid with PayPal and don't appear to have an account on the site to actually log in with?
Order #12869, placed on June 13th, for a total of $87.08 and delivery to Houston.

Thanks a bunch, I'm waiting eagerly for these and may have already worked up two more sales for you due to friends who have GNexus phones.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

mrbill said:


> Any way of finding out our order status if we paid with PayPal and don't appear to have an account on the site to actually log in with?
> Order #12869, placed on June 13th, for a total of $87.08 and delivery to Houston.
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I'm waiting eagerly for these and may have already worked up two more sales for you due to friends who have GNexus phones.


I used PayPal to.. go to log in.. tell it you forgot your password. ... our in your email.. then you'll get an email and then you can check your status.. that's what I did

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse?"


----------



## pmoradi2002

Threatcon said:


> Any way of finding out our order status if we paid with PayPal and don't appear to have an account on the site to actually log in with?
> Order #12869, placed on June 13th, for a total of $87.08 and delivery to Houston.
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I'm waiting eagerly for these and may have already worked up two more sales for you due to friends who have GNexus phones.


Shipped.


----------



## Threatcon

pmoradi2002 said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8bAUU6RK2g







Rock on, thanks!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SaxaDroid

I just received mine.....but I'm at work......I can't wait to get home.


----------



## Breezer23

SaxaDroid said:


> I just received mine.....but I'm at work......I can't wait to get home.


Let us know!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zbraptorsdr

got mine! its beautiful!

my cruzerlite case still works too, not much of a thickness difference than my old ghost armor.


----------



## thehotboy

just ordered mine, can't wait !!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## zbraptorsdr

i recently recieved my fantom screen protector and noticed that when i put it on one of the dots that are in the tempered glass are not set right. it appears almost as a water drop is on the screen. i have re-applied the screen protector a couple of times and im sure its the dot grid you put in there for screen sensitivity.

are you able to send a replacment? i can take picture to show you.


----------



## SaxaDroid

Soooooooo...I got home from work and take off my old screen protector and then apply the new one....but there is a crack next to my recent apps soft key. I'll be sending xgear an email with pictures.....but I will say I love touching a glass screen protector versus anything else.


----------



## akellar

Hmm not sounding good in the quality control department so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thehotboy

akellar said:


> Hmm not sounding good in the quality control department so far.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i don't mind that as long as the OP is willing to send out replacements, i mean even the big corporations have quality control problems but you still purchase their products because you know that they will remedy the situation
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom108

Looking good. I really wish there was an all clear version. I like the stealth led look.


----------



## pmoradi2002

If you have any problems with your protector shoot me an email on the website and I'll get back to you tomorrow when I'm in the office.


----------



## bobsmith

akellar said:


> Hmm not sounding good in the quality control department so far.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Samsung Galaxy Nexus's are worse.


----------



## AnUnseenHope

Love my new screen protector, went on smooth and looks/feels great. However, I have one minor annoyance. When i'm in sunlight, i can see little dots all over the whole screen protector in a grid pattern. Not a huge deal, but annoying sometimes.


----------



## Breezer23

Anyone able to post some pictures of it installed? I'm still on the fence.


----------



## iNate71

AnUnseenHope said:


> Love my new screen protector, went on smooth and looks/feels great. However, I have one minor annoyance. When i'm in sunlight, i can see little dots all over the whole screen protector in a grid pattern. Not a huge deal, but annoying sometimes.


It's already been discussed. The dots are essential to the protector. They reduce the wear and tear of the protector. You'll get used to them sooner or later.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Hey guys pretty much all orders will be shipped out today, with the newer orders being shipped out tomorrow.


----------



## jaydubbs

pmoradi2002 said:


> Hey guys pretty much all orders will be shipped out today, with the newer orders being shipped out tomorrow.


Looking forward to receiving mine! Ordered 6/14 and have Processing as my order status.


----------



## zbraptorsdr

Breezer23 said:


> Anyone able to post some pictures of it installed? I'm still on the fence.


i cant figure out how to post directly to the forum, but here you guys go. i wish I had a white studio box for picture takng.

http://s516.photobucket.com/albums/u329/zbraptorsdr/Fantom/

you can also see my defect in the other pictures in the album. in the "Look at me" picture i highlighted it.


----------



## maximus4

I am thinking of ordering one of these and wanted to hear some feedback since it seems they are showing up for most. I've had bad experiences with cheap plastic-y bubbling and scratching easily. Pics are sweet too, who wants to show theirs off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Breezer23

iNate71 said:


> It's already been discussed. The dots are essential to the protector. They reduce the wear and tear of the protector. You'll get used to them sooner or later.


Thanks for the pix!

Most of the phones with Corning/Gorilla Glass have those dots as well. Not that big of a deal.

Any Rootzwiki Coupon codes... eh.. eh... eh??


----------



## shreddintyres

You missed the opportunity, coupons expired as of July 30th

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## TeeRom

Got mine today and its awesome! Thanks so much for making this amazing product.


----------



## FSRBIKER

My order says backorder? Order # 14128



pmoradi2002 said:


> Hey guys pretty much all orders will be shipped out today, with the newer orders being shipped out tomorrow.


----------



## pmoradi2002

FSRBIKER said:


> My order says backorder? Order # 14128


Your order is pretty recent, orders are being shipped in the order they were received.


----------



## FSRBIKER

Just wondering if its actually a backorder because of no stock or just since it hasn't shipped yet but their is current stock to fill the order?



pmoradi2002 said:


> Your order is pretty recent, orders are being shipped in the order they were received.


----------



## dorkboy69

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dorkboy69

very nice product it feels just like the normal screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar

So if we ordered today, roughly how long of a wait are we expecting?


----------



## pmoradi2002

FSRBIKER said:


> So if we ordered today, roughly how long of a wait are we expecting?


Will ship either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## FSRBIKER

Thats great, can't wait to install these on my wifes and my Nexus's(Nexi?).

Any chance of getting these made for the Nexus 7?

Thanks again for getting these produced.



pmoradi2002 said:


> Just hasn't shipped yet. We have enough stock in to fulfill all orders, only thing is that there is 1 person (me) shipping all of them.
> 
> Will ship either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## dorkboy69

it appears i have some white powder underneath the screen, can I remove it and reinstall after cleaning?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

dorkboy69 said:


> it appears i have some white powder underneath the screen, can I remove it and reinstall after cleaning?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Just because it was the only glass you had available doesn't mean you had to.. owait, wrong forum.


----------



## Mr. Steve

dorkboy69 said:


> it appears i have some white powder underneath the screen, can I remove it and reinstall after cleaning?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can remove it and reapply. I just did it twice because of some dust under it.


----------



## Mr. Steve

So I ordered mine some time in early June and just got it today. It's fantastic, that's all I can say. For those wondering how long it will be in transit, mine shipped from California on August 3, I live in Delaware (East coast for those who never looked at a map) and I just got it like an hour ago.


----------



## dorkboy69

Thanks Mr. Steve

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dorkboy69

After using it for awhile I have to say this is the best screen protector I have ever owned. Its smooth as silk, does not collect fingerprints and the black border is very nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

FSRBIKER said:


> it appears i have some white powder underneath the screen, can I remove it and reinstall after cleaning?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Simply peel it up, wipe the screen, and reapply.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Check out this review I just got in hah

"Where is the product review section? I just received my tempered glass sgs3 screen protector and I want to give it an eleventy star rating (somewhere in between 11 and 70 on a scale of 10. The exact figure is a mystery that will be solved in National Treasure 3: Nicholas Cage Needs To Knock It Off... And Also This Xgear Protector Is Awesome Sauce. (the title is lengthy I know.))

My only gripe is the little dots that are visible as sparkly glittery vampires from Twilight reminders when the screen is on. Other than that it's Superbotron (this screen protector name if it was a transformer.) "


----------



## blaineevans

pmoradi2002 said:


> Check out this review I just got in hah
> 
> "Where is the product review section? I just received my tempered glass sgs3 screen protector and I want to give it an eleventy star rating (somewhere in between 11 and 70 on a scale of 10. The exact figure is a mystery that will be solved in National Treasure 3: Nicholas Cage Needs To Knock It Off... And Also This Xgear Protector Is Awesome Sauce. (the title is lengthy I know.))
> 
> My only gripe is the little dots that are visible as sparkly glittery vampires from Twilight reminders when the screen is on. Other than that it's Superbotron (this screen protector name if it was a transformer.) "


Full of awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Breezer23

Just ordered. Hopefully you can ship them out tomorrow. I'd love to get it by the weekend.

Any plans on making one for the Nexus 7? I'd buy one of those Carbon Fiber covers too


----------



## codesplice

Just received mine - I love it! Thanks so much for getting this together. This is a fantastic product; I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## jimmysdg

Order number 12994 and still processing :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

Just got my shipping confirmation. Excited to see how it holds up to its reputation. It will be nice to have a glass feel on my g-nex because this thing has always been covered. I've never actually used it without a protector. That's also why its in perfect condition.


----------



## jimmysdg

Just got mine as well, woot!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## barski

I received mine today and installation was a breeze. The increase in screen clarity from a regular screen protector is unreal!

Thanks for the Awesome product!


----------



## housry23

Got mine and installed it and all I can say is wow! So much easier to install than other protectors. Feels great to the touch. No loss in sensitivity that I can tell. Looks amazing. Thanks for keeping us updated and delivering a quality product.

Just wanted to add that my Cruzerlite tpu cases still fit like a glove.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209

Pmoradi, you rock sir! This is the best screen protector I've ever owned. I love the feel of glass over the plasticy feel of wet apply screen protectors. No loss of sensitivity whatsoever, mass effect plays just as well as naked glass.

Also Diztronic TPU cases will also fit fine for those who are worried. Thank you again for your hard work man, it's much appreciated. Will definitely buy/recommend xgear products in the future.


----------



## lmanlo

Thanks I ordered on 7/24/12 order 13889 and it's been shipped.
Can't wait to receive mine. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## zbraptorsdr

thank you so much for your swift reaction to my problem. a replacment has been sent.


----------



## maximus4

Thats enough good reviews and customer service for me, I'm in for 1. Thanks for the help deciding folks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zbraptorsdr

Oh yeah, it really is amazing to be able to feel glass without worrying about the actual screen.


----------



## Kejar31

Got mine and installed it today !! WOOT... Anyways it looks and feels great! This is def the screen protector to have!


----------



## CurrentWeb

This is THE screen protector to get. Feels great, easy to install, and no problems so far with the curved screen. My only complaint is that I didn't line it up perfectly, and now my OCD is freaking out over the notification light not being precisely centered on the cutout. But I'll manage








Thanks for the great product, it was well worth the money and wait!


----------



## mikeymop

I just got mine today at the same time as my N7 case! It look great, I do wish there was a little tint on notification circle and that the circle was a little bit smaller.
But! I'm not complaining, I saved my ZAGG but I dont think I'm putting it back on, the glass slides so much better than the Invisible Shield. I can see the screen is slightly further down now but it's not at all dramatic.

Thanks for succeeding where SGP didn't want to tread.


----------



## kingkurmudgeon

can't wait for extra cash to buy one of these.


----------



## mikeymop

kingkurmudgeon said:


> can't wait for extra cash to buy one of these.


I cant wait to see how it does in the day time! I'll post back to see how I feel it compared to my ZAGG.

Edit: I can understand why they made the circle for the light a little bigger


----------



## Formula84

housry23 said:


> Got mine and installed it and all I can say is wow! So much easier to install than other protectors. Feels great to the touch. No loss in sensitivity that I can tell. Looks amazing. Thanks for keeping us updated and delivering a quality product.
> 
> Just wanted to add that my Cruzerlite tpu cases still fit like a glove.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I agree on the installation front, so simple and fast first apply lined up properly and dropped right into place. It feels great to have glass again, I love the fact that when this does get a huge scratch or cracked you can just peel it off.

On another note I am a bit worried for the sensitivity of my navbar soft keys stated to get less and less responsive especially around the corners (where my menu button is, small)...so I pressed firmly again using the provide cloth to trace the black border above the navbar and the problem went away...but it came back after another ten minutes...corrected ounce again hopefully this sticks properly cause that's an extremely important area for responsiveness.

Edit: just happened again...this time retraced the entire black border with what I would consider max force without breaking. I hope this thing is not going to be like this full time cause it will have to come off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar

Formula84 said:


> I agree on the installation front, so simple and fast first apply lined up properly and dropped right into place. It feels great to have glass again, I love the fact that when this does get a huge scratch or cracked you can just peel it off.
> 
> On another note I am a bit worried for the sensitivity of my navbar soft keys stated to get less and less responsive especially around the corners (where my menu button is, small)...so I pressed firmly again using the provide cloth to trace the black border above the navbar and the problem went away...but it came back after another ten minutes...corrected ounce again hopefully this sticks properly cause that's an extremely important area for responsiveness.
> 
> Edit: just happened again...this time retraced the entire black border with what I would consider max force without breaking. I hope this thing is not going to be like this full time cause it will have to come off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Yikes, exactly what I don't want in a screen protector is lost responsiveness.


----------



## alphanu22

barski said:


> I received mine today and installation was a breeze. The increase in screen clarity from a regular screen protector is unreal!
> 
> Thanks for the Awesome product!


^^this!

i just tried out the Nav keys and 8/10 times i pressed home it acknowledged the press-

not bad

ill give it time to settle-


----------



## blackplague1347

I'd really love to order one of these, but I don't want to risk my case no longer fitting. I'm using a Case-Mate Pop and I like it quite a lot, so giving it up (especially after spending $30 on it) is not something I'd be interested in. In my understanding, the Case-Mate Pop fits both the Verizon and GSM GNex, so since I'm using the thinner GSM version, perhaps there's enough extra room that the case would fit if I installed one of these screen protectors. I don't want to assume and be wrong, however, so if anyone else is using a Case-Mate Pop case and purchases a tempered glass screen protector, please let me know if it fits 

Thanks!


----------



## mikeymop

I noticed a little rainbow circle in the middle of the screen. I don't know if it's caused by dust, I was very meticulous about putting it on. I'm going to lay a bigger cloth on an try to push it out with the card that came with the invisible shield.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

blackplague1347 said:


> I noticed a little rainbow circle in the middle of the screen. I don't know if it's caused by dust, I was very meticulous about putting it on. I'm going to lay a bigger cloth on an try to push it out with the card that came with the invisible shield.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I had one other person with this issue. We took the screen off, cleaned both the protector and phone, and placed it back down. After a few minutes being outside it went away.


----------



## musashiken

Woohoo mine is shipped! Now to wait a couple of weeks for it to fly all the way to the other side of the world...


----------



## knightmedz

For those who already received their fantom or for those orders who are already shipped/processing. Can you please let me know what are your order numbers are? Mine is 14314 but it still says 'Back order. Thanks.


----------



## drose6102

Received mine yesterday and applied it this morning in a controlled environment so less dust. So far I am very impressed, I have no sensitivity issues and it looks great. Feels very different but I guess that's because I put rain x on the naked screen before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84

Formula84 said:


> I agree on the installation front, so simple and fast first apply lined up properly and dropped right into place. It feels great to have glass again, I love the fact that when this does get a huge scratch or cracked you can just peel it off.
> 
> On another note I am a bit worried for the sensitivity of my navbar soft keys stated to get less and less responsive especially around the corners (where my menu button is, small)...so I pressed firmly again using the provide cloth to trace the black border above the navbar and the problem went away...but it came back after another ten minutes...corrected ounce again hopefully this sticks properly cause that's an extremely important area for responsiveness.
> 
> Edit: just happened again...this time retraced the entire black border with what I would consider max force without breaking. I hope this thing is not going to be like this full time cause it will have to come off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Still a repeat issue...If no one has this issue could I have gotten a bad one?

It's extremely annoying to not be able to press menu button until I mash the glass protector back down and that lasts a few minutes. It's like it's not getting a good seal on the very bottom edge below the navbar. The phone was extremely clean and the protector was installed on first try with no removal. What is strange is it is not lifting enough to notice it physically, it only effects the pressing of the buttons. I would say when it happens the regular keys are harder to press only needing a bit extra pressure, but the menu button (three small dots) will most of the time not work until I press with allot of force along the whole bottom, then it starts working n normal for a bit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikeir13

@pmoradi2002 You mention cleaning the protector, what is the best way to do this?

Also, I'm another satisfied customer. At first I thought it wouldn't be worth the money, but there is no less in sensitivity and it's MILES better than the SGP screen protector I took off with all it's orange peel effect! Very nice.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

drose6102 said:


> Received mine yesterday and applied it this morning in a controlled environment so less dust. So far I am very impressed, I have no sensitivity issues and it looks great. Feels very different but I guess that's because I put rain x on the naked screen before.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Rain X? Why would you put Rain X on the screen? I'm just curious as I've never heard of anyone doing this before.

And to be back on topic, I received my shipping notification last night. Looking forward to receiving the new protector. Thanks Pmoradi for putting so much time and effort into getting a tempered glass screen protector for the GNex. Now if only I can talk my wife into wanting a GNex instead of another Motorola. I hate having to support a phone I don't use.


----------



## drose6102

Paradinglunatic said:


> Rain X? Why would you put Rain X on the screen? I'm just curious as I've never heard of anyone doing this before.
> 
> And to be back on topic, I received my shipping notification last night. Looking forward to receiving the new protector. Thanks Pmoradi for putting so much time and effort into getting a tempered glass screen protector for the GNex. Now if only I can talk my wife into wanting a GNex instead of another Motorola. I hate having to support a phone I don't use.


Cuts down on finger prints and screen feels smoother to slilde/swipe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plasmoidia

I just got mine yesterday and thought I would share some thoughts. Overall, I am quite happy with it. This is my first screen protector, so I don't really have any experience to compare against.

Installation was easy, though I had a couple of issues with dust. Ended up pulling it back off and reapplying.

The screen does seem a little more reflective with the screen protector. With the screen off, I can use it as a pretty good mirror  With a lower brightness with the screen on, my reflection is a little more distracting. But at a higher brightness, it's not an issue. I prefer matte LCD screens, so I have had to adjust to the high reflectivity of my Android devices.

Screen sensitivity seems to still be good for the most part. The only thing I might complain of is the nav buttons require a little more of an intentional tap to trigger. If I lightly place my finger on the home button, I can easily touch the screen protector and not trigger the button. The same amount of pressure usually triggers on the rest of the screen, though. And tapping the nav buttons needs to be a little more precise. That is, if I miss the button a little, it's less likely to trigger. I just need to condition myself to tap a little more deliberately.

For fingerprints and smudges, the screen protector seems to do a little bit better than the bare screen. Less likely to smudge and easier to wipe off what little does get on it.

The dot grid is very noticeable at some angles with the screen off. Screen on, though, you don't see them.

I have not tried much outside yet.

I wish the LED cutout was less pronounced. But it won't kill me.

So, in summary, there are some drawbacks compared to the bare screen, but worth it for the added protection. And I suspect these are much better than with most other types of screen protectors.

Edit: Added statement about fingerprints.


----------



## URPREY

Received my screen protector last night. Here's a video I did showing the unboxing (very simple) and installation:






This is the easiest screen protector I've ever installed. Very nice piece!


----------



## EniGmA1987

My screen protector should be here later today. Ill post if it works with extended hard cases or not.


----------



## slow88lx

Along with the Nav bar buttons being harder to trigger I am starting to get tired of the notchiness I get when scrolling in say a Twitter app. It seems to me the dots are causing a severe decrease in touchscreen resolution. As you scroll slowly it jumps from dot to dot. I'm also finding typing to be more difficult. Its been installed now for 24 hours. I'm going to give it 24 more, but call me disappointed.


----------



## codesplice

plasmoidia said:


> Still a repeat issue...If no one has this issue could I have gotten a bad one?
> 
> It's extremely annoying to not be able to press menu button until I mash the glass protector back down and that lasts a few minutes. It's like it's not getting a good seal on the very bottom edge below the navbar. The phone was extremely clean and the protector was installed on first try with no removal. What is strange is it is not lifting enough to notice it physically, it only effects the pressing of the buttons. I would say when it happens the regular keys are harder to press only needing a bit extra pressure, but the menu button (three small dots) will most of the time not work until I press with allot of force along the whole bottom, then it starts working n normal for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I am seeing a little bit of this insensitivity in the navbar region. I'm currently on the ParanoidAndroid ROM with the "Midsize Tablet" configuration; I notice it less with the navigation keys and more with the notification pane. It takes a wee bit more pressure to get the notifications to slide up than I'm used to. I have to some extent mitigated the issue by reapplying the screen protector ever-so-slightly lower (slid closer to the bottom of the screen rather than perfectly centered, but not so far as to interrupt the speaker or camera cutouts). This does seem to have helped a little bit.

It's not really that big of an issue (certainly something I can learn to work around) but can be a slight annoyance. Overall though it really is a superb product and one that I will (and have) continue to recommend to my friends.


----------



## codesplice

slow88lx said:


> Along with the Nav bar buttons being harder to trigger I am starting to get tired of the notchiness I get when scrolling in say a Twitter app. It seems to me the dots are causing a severe decrease in touchscreen resolution. As you scroll slowly it jumps from dot to dot. I'm also finding typing to be more difficult. Its been installed now for 24 hours. I'm going to give it 24 more, but call me disappointed.


Interesting that you should mention that... I've noticed just the opposite (versus my previous ZAGG InvisiShield). Scrolling (in the browser and other apps - I don't use twitter) seems to be much smoother, whereas my finger would become stuck and "skip" across the tacky surface of the ZAGG screen protector.


----------



## Kejar31

slow88lx said:


> Along with the Nav bar buttons being harder to trigger I am starting to get tired of the notchiness I get when scrolling in say a Twitter app. It seems to me the dots are causing a severe decrease in touchscreen resolution. As you scroll slowly it jumps from dot to dot. I'm also finding typing to be more difficult. Its been installed now for 24 hours. I'm going to give it 24 more, but call me disappointed.


dude, I don't think the dots have anything to do with the sensitivity... Those dots are a part of the glass and the way it is manufactured.. I have seen them on other phones and tablets such as the Droid Incredible and the Kindle Fire. In both cases the dots effected neither the visibility nor the sensitivity. Now a bad installation or maybe a protector with to much of the adhesive (which would raise the screen) might cause issue. I on the other hand have had 0 issues.. 10 out of 10 touches work in the navbar and i have seen no decrease in sensitivity. I have also pulled the screen off multiple times to reapply cause I am anal as hell and it has to be just right... None of those reapply's effected the screen either.


----------



## alphanu22

i think i solved the screen sensitivity with this app
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=br.shop4apps.touchscreenbooster.com

use these setting


----------



## Formula84

alphanu22 said:


> i think i solved the screen sensitivity with this app
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=br.shop4apps.touchscreenbooster.com
> 
> use these setting


Not sure I want an app running for it as over all elsewhere on the screen I don't have issues it's only on the nav bar, particularly the 3 dot menu buttons...for now I solved this by adding big menu to the nav bar, I think having glass replacement to me is more important then losing a one of five assignable nav bar keys...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84

slow88lx said:


> Along with the Nav bar buttons being harder to trigger I am starting to get tired of the notchiness I get when scrolling in say a Twitter app. It seems to me the dots are causing a severe decrease in touchscreen resolution. As you scroll slowly it jumps from dot to dot. I'm also finding typing to be more difficult. Its been installed now for 24 hours. I'm going to give it 24 more, but call me disappointed.


I have noticed this with scrolling and also using swype, although adding a little bit of pressure corrects it. Not sure about anyone else but I can definitely tell there is a very thin gap from the glass protector to the actual screen(you can see it flex). I guess this is to be expected as there is only adhesive on the border and would naturally use some space. I find that these particular comments with scrolling/swype will just take a while to get used to adding more pressure, but for me the very bottom right and left corner where the menu button shows... almost seem impossible for me to hit on a regular no matter what the force. I think the issue may be that those corner areas have a little too much hieght off the screen and there is no flex room because the buttons are so close to the edge. I don't think this will be a problem for stock navbar users, but anyone using the 5 button navbar with no big menu button / or somone using a smaller navbar height may have issues like me. I remedied that with the above setup for now as I really want to keep using it as I love everything else about it.

Edit: I must say despite the issues I reported I am still extremely happy with the overall product. Great design, easy application, well done.

Edit 2: Even though now its not unbearable trying to press that far right/left menu button (cause its big now), I just again almost had no response to my back key and I am using stock nav bar height. I had to once again apply pressure along the border. It appears to have a good seat and does not look like it is lifting...but I just noticed that I now have a few pieces of dirt/dust under the clear part of the protector that was not there before lunch today. I did forget my holster today and have had my phone in my business pants pocket while walking around.

I wonder if its the adhesive not making a good seal and that's why i am having to keep retracing the border to get my navbar responsive again. I thought about this because of the dirt/dust I now have that was not there earlier today so it must have got in there somehow.


----------



## juergen99

The dots don't bother me. It looks kind of interesting in a good way. It has a great feel to it, virtually indistinguishable from a naked screen. I had a sort of rainbow spot in the middle. It would move around depending on where I pressed the screen. However, it seems to have disappeared. So far so good. Unfortunately I am having the sensitivity problem on the navbar. It's very inconsistant. Sometimes it works perfectly. Sometimes I need quite a bit of force. Sometimes in between. If it continues I'm not sure I could live with the issue. I will give it a little more time because I really love it and hope it will fix itself (fingers crossed).


----------



## themikeyan

lmanlo said:


> Thanks I ordered on 7/24/12 order 13889 and it's been shipped.
> Can't wait to receive mine. Thanks for the updates.


I'm order 14382 on 7/26 and I'm still back order as far as status. Hoping it goes out today so I get it tomorrow before I head out of town

Thanks for all your hard work!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Formula84

So i figured since i was having the issues I reported + i saw some dust/dirt show up, I decided to remove and reapply. I must say that adhesive is strong I can't see how that was not making a good seal. It seemed firmly secured all the way around. I was able to get it off with some effort without causing any damage. Carefully cleaned with a cloth and canned air. Reapplied clean as well, guess i will see if that clears up my issue, and at the very least I am hoping for no more particles to show up under my protector again.


----------



## EniGmA1987

Product is working great for me, sensitivity is almost exactly the same as it was before. Just the slightest bit less sensitive. Smoothness of scrolling is perfectly fine and navbar buttons work great.

Also the screen protector works well with my Seidio extended ACTIVE case.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Anyone have the desktop dock? Will this SP work with the desktop dock. The dock holds the phone right along the edge and overlaps slightly to hold it in place.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr

themikeyan said:


> I'm order 14382 on 7/26 and I'm still back order as far as status. Hoping it goes out today so I get it tomorrow before I head out of town
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Order 13926 here. Received a shipment notification yesterday & it's on its way today. I kind of doubt it will be here tomorrow. So you're looking at, at least 2 to 3 day shipping. It shipped from Anaheim Cali & I'm in central Cali.


----------



## themikeyan

I'm in socal so I'm crossing my fingers so we will see

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr

themikeyan said:


> I'm in socal so I'm crossing my fingers so we will see
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hit them up & see if you can pick it up, if you're close enough.


----------



## themikeyan

Not quite that close to Anaheim lol... about an hour away

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Breezer23

Damn. Was hoping mine would have shipped today. Can't wait. Hope this holds up better than the iPhone 4 glass from SGP.


----------



## codesplice

Art Vandelay said:


> Anyone have the desktop dock? Will this SP work with the desktop dock. The dock holds the phone right along the edge and overlaps slightly to hold it in place.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No desktop dock, but I do use the official Samsung (not Verizon dummy POS) car dock and it fits just fine.

I also occasionally use an Otterbox Commuter case and that also fits fine.


----------



## NateMob

Might be time to switch to a no navbar setup and use button saviour again. This would actually be a good way to circumvent any navbar issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Formula84

NateMob said:


> Might be time to switch to a no navbar setup and use button saviour again. This would actually be a good way to circumvent any navbar issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


While this may be a work around I don't think that's acceptable.

I just re-applied and it still is happening. This time its now even worse as I did not realize on my first install i used the camera and sensor cutouts for alignment. While this looked good ascetically I found out after removing it to re-apply that it was actually covering my battery bar at the top of the status bar... So when I removed/reapplied I made sure to line it up with the screen on and a full screen white image. With it this way the screen is now 100% in view and not a fraction of a mm above were the first pixel line is...Yet my ear pierce, sensor and camera cutouts are all up above were they should be by at least a mm. Not to happy at the moment.

Anyone else that thinks they have a perfect lineup, can you enable the battery bar above status bar if your rom has it and tell me if you can see it with the holes lined up properly?

Also now that it is lined up around the screen properly i thought maybe that would help my navbar issues, but it has actually made them worse. I think maybe my protector has too much / thick adhesive that maybe is causing the issue as some are reporting that they see no issues with the navbar.

It would have been a nice idea to have a few more MM of play on the bottom and top of the border to allow for manufacturing error.


----------



## Formula84

alphanu22 said:


> i think i solved the screen sensitivity with this app
> https://play.google....reenbooster.com


Tried this for shits and giggles, did not help me with navbar issues.

Also even if it did, not sure how I would feel about running a service that was designed for "Only for Samsung Galax S up to Android 2.3.x"


----------



## SD_Ryan

I just checked the site, and my order has entered the "Processing" phase. Score!

For reference, I ordered on 7/29 and am #14331. Cant wait! Should get here quick since I'm only+-90 minutes south of them. Hopefully it arrives before I have to leave for the Charger/Packer game on Thurs. afternoon.

Thanks again to the OP for all of his hard work!


----------



## mypantsaretorn

Just got mine today! Everything is good except I am having some sensitivity issues with the nav buttons that are closer to the sides. It comes and goes though so we'll see. I'll give it a few days to settle in.. Thanks OP!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84

mypantsaretorn said:


> Just got mine today! Everything is good except I am having some sensitivity issues with the nav buttons that are closer to the sides. It comes and goes though so we'll see. I'll give it a few days to settle in.. Thanks OP!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Your right about the comes and goes. Mine gets better after an other firm press around that areas border...but is temporary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbill

Mine (I bought three) arrived today. Installed one without problems. 
The "dots" aren't annoying (for example, the Kindle Fire has them too in its native glass).
No touch sensitivity issues so far, and it fits just fine with my Hyperion TPU case (for the 3800mAh super-extended battery).

If you come out with an equivalent product for the Nexus 7, I will buy at least three of them. Great job, and thank you.


----------



## balow

Hi, i just installed mine and there is a line that runs vertical about 2/3 to the right of the screen right next to the dots that is visible with the screen on does anyone else have this issue? Overall I like it except for the line and the extra noise when you tap on the clear part of the screen.


----------



## TeeRom

Now that I've been using it, its kinda annoying having to hit home 12 times...


----------



## mypantsaretorn

Also want to add that my seidio surface case doesn't really fit as well. There's a small gap at the top and bottom since there aren't any clips there however the sides do snap together.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

TeeRom said:


> Now that I've been using it, its kinda annoying having to hit home 12 times...


I'm really nervous about this. I was soooo excited and ordered mine a few days ago but all these negative posts i'm reading about touch sensitivity have me worried...


----------



## nativi

CC16177 said:


> I'm really nervous about this. I was soooo excited and ordered mine a few days ago but all these negative posts i'm reading about touch sensitivity have me worried...


Same here. Kinda glad I didn't order one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsr13

Nav button sensitivity is [email protected] point the OP offered a full refund to unsatisfied preorders...will this be honored?

Sent from my gnex


----------



## EniGmA1987

CC16177 said:


> I'm really nervous about this. I was soooo excited and ordered mine a few days ago but all these negative posts i'm reading about touch sensitivity have me worried...


It is just people who didnt push down hard enough and make a good seal between the screen and the glass protector. I pushed way too hard the first time and had these swirl marks in the middle, then redid it and didnt push hard enough. It got rid of the swirls but sensitivity was bad, especially near the bottom nav bar. So I redid the install again and chose a middle amount of force, starting at the bottom and working my way up the glass. Now sensitivity is back to being perfect and the protector works and looks great.


----------



## Formula84

EniGmA1987 said:


> It is just people who didnt push down hard enough and make a good seal between the screen and the glass protector. I pushed way too hard the first time and had these swirl marks in the middle, then redid it and didnt push hard enough. It got rid of the swirls but sensitivity was bad, especially near the bottom nav bar. So I redid the install again and chose a middle amount of force, starting at the bottom and working my way up the glass. Now sensitivity is back to being perfect and the protector works and looks great.


I beg to differ, I re-installed twice after the first time because of issues...problem is still there. I would consider myself competent when it comes to understanding my issue and figuring out what is causing it...look at all my posts since i have gotten mine and installed.

To put it simply I think mine and maybe others have a slightly too thick adhesive that is causing the glass to be too far off the surface of the original glass underneath. I can correct my issues by firmly pressing around the border as if i was reapplying the protector again, but the problem returns. This is not an issue for most of the screen...only the areas surrounding the black border. I think some of this also has to do with the curve of the display, if you look the curve is more prominent on the bottom and I seem to have more sensitivity issues there then the top. After work today I may try removing and heating with a hairdryer then applying while warm/hot in hopes it will compress the adhesive for a thinner gap.

On a side note, a strange thing is others reported it "coming and going" and I can say that this is true for me as well, I have been testing at these times rather then first tracing the boarder with a lot of pressure like i did during application time, I have just been pressing on the visible screen area around the top and middle, this seems to sometimes correct it as well temporarily. not sure why that would just figured I would through that out there as being weird.

Edit: I know this a bit late now and I am not the OP that made this magic happen, but I think it may have been better to get a large test group 50 or less with a RC batch before fulfilling all the preorders with stock from the manufacturer. This way if this would have been an issue there would not have been hundreds ordered by the OP and sent to People that are just going to complain... Not sure what the relationship is like between your company and the manufacturer but this could backfire if the product has issues for a large number of people.

Also I have not seen to OP respond, nor have I gotten a PM about my issues and he has responded to others that have posted after me, so I am going to assume these posts have been seen but a decision has been made to not address them...waiting to be addressed by OP patiently.

Edit 2: I am hopeful that this is not an issue with everyone, or even a large number for that matter, and its a small batch that just have issues and can be remedied with a replacement as I love the concept, look, installation, etc. Just want it to not cause me frustration where i feel like i want smash my phone when it does not respond to navigation button commands.


----------



## CC16177

I would also like to see something from the OP regarding the touch sensitivity issues... He has been awesome in the past responding to posts/PMs/phone calls but all I see now are "likes" on the posts where people are happy.

Very curious about whether or not the product can be returned if the touch sensitivity issues are present... I am going to have to remove my Invisible Shield to put this on taking my $36 initial cost even higher if it were to not work out.


----------



## philsfan

Nav bar issues here as well...OP??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice

Formula84 said:


> After work today I may try removing and heating with a hairdryer then applying while warm/hot in hopes it will compress the adhesive for a thinner gap.


Sounds like it should be worth a try. I may do that too.


----------



## codesplice

codesplice said:


> Sounds like it should be worth a try. I may do that too.


I had to run home for lunch anyway so I gave the hairdryer approach a try. It does seem to have improved the touch response around the edges of the display - at least for now. We'll see how long it lasts. Of course, during this attempt I seem to have managed to get a smudge on the backside of the notification LED cutout. I'm not sure of how I would clean that off even if I did feel like removing and replacing the protector again so I guess I'll just roll with that.


----------



## pmoradi2002

For all of you having sensitivity issues, there are three things that factor this-

1- Installation. If installed improperly, you will have issues. You need to place the protector down and press along the edges, not in the middle of the screen, and create a "seal".

2- Alignment. It needs to be pretty much spot on. The way I install them is to line up the speaker (place it in the middle of the cutout with some space all around it) and the camera. Then lay it down and align it with the LED,

3- Patience. The protector needs a few days to settle, after some use it will get better.

I was having issues in the beginning as well however after a week they all disappeared.


----------



## Formula84

pmoradi2002 said:


> For all of you having sensitivity issues, there are two things that factor this-
> 
> 1- Installation. If installed improperly, you will have issues. You need to place the protector down and press along the edges, not in the middle of the screen, and create a "seal".
> 
> 2- Alignment. It needs to be pretty much spot on. The way I install them is to line up the speaker (place it in the middle of the cutout with some space all around it) and the camera. Then lay it down and align it with the LED,
> 
> 3- Patience. The protector needs a few days to settle, after some use it will get better.
> 
> I was having issues in the beginning as well however after a week they all disappeared.


1. Did that, with max amount of pressure, that seemed like common sense.

2. My problem here is if I line up the ear piece/sensor/camera cutout the top part of my screen gets cut off...I had to move it up above a fair amount to make the visible screen area fit inside the boarder...I will post a pic later today.

3. I want this to work so I will be patient and try not to smash my phone in the process.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

pmoradi2002 said:


> For all of you having sensitivity issues, there are two things that factor this-
> 
> 1- Installation. If installed improperly, you will have issues. You need to place the protector down and press along the edges, not in the middle of the screen, and create a "seal".
> 
> 2- Alignment. It needs to be pretty much spot on. The way I install them is to line up the speaker (place it in the middle of the cutout with some space all around it) and the camera. Then lay it down and align it with the LED,
> 
> 3- Patience. The protector needs a few days to settle, after some use it will get better.
> 
> I was having issues in the beginning as well however after a week they all disappeared.


Thank you for responding... I had a feeling that very much like the full body skin I purchased it would take some time to settle.

With that being said, if there are still touch sensitivity issues after 1-2 weeks will there be a procedure in place for a refund? Or no?


----------



## Formula84

CC16177 said:


> Thank you for responding... I had a feeling that very much like the full body skin I purchased it would take some time to settle.
> 
> With that being said, if there are still touch sensitivity issues after 1-2 weeks will there be a procedure in place for a refund? Or no?


If not everyone is having issues like me and there are only a few, i would be more interested in just getting an exchange, or at the very worst getting an iPhone 4s one in return because I was already looking to get one for the Misses phone and I doubt the issues would be the same because of the flat screen plus everything is large and not close to the edge like our on screen nav buttons.


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> For all of you having sensitivity issues, there are two things that factor this-
> 
> 1- Installation. If installed improperly, you will have issues. You need to place the protector down and press along the edges, not in the middle of the screen, and create a "seal".
> 
> 2- Alignment. It needs to be pretty much spot on. The way I install them is to line up the speaker (place it in the middle of the cutout with some space all around it) and the camera. Then lay it down and align it with the LED,
> 
> 3- Patience. The protector needs a few days to settle, after some use it will get better.
> 
> I was having issues in the beginning as well however after a week they all disappeared.


Thanks for addressing some of the concerns that have been expressed over the past day or so. The alignment can be quite tricky, as Formula84 mentioned. After reapplying the screen protector with some heat from a hairdryer I am much more comfortable with the level of response. It's encouraging that you say it will get better with time - I'll leave it as-is for now and see how it does in a few days.

Please do keep in mind that any negative feedback posted here is meant to be taken as constructive criticism. We want to see this product succeed and are just provide honest user comments towards that goal.

Thanks again for a great product (that no one else seems to have the balls to provide).


----------



## pmoradi2002

CC16177 said:


> Thank you for responding... I had a feeling that very much like the full body skin I purchased it would take some time to settle.
> 
> With that being said, if there are still touch sensitivity issues after 1-2 weeks will there be a procedure in place for a refund? Or no?


Yes of course, we'd rather offer a replacement and give it another try before giving a refund. If the second one is no good, then we would be more than glad to offer a refund!


----------



## Formula84

Formula84 said:


> 2. My problem here is if I line up the ear piece/sensor/camera cutout the top part of my screen gets cut off...I had to move it up above a fair amount to make the visible screen area fit inside the boarder...I will post a pic later today.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Here is a picture of alignment issues, anyone else or am I alone on this one? Remember to enable battery bar as it disposals at the top most spot of the screen.

Edit: here is a better pic









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

Formula84 said:


> Here is a picture of alignment issues, anyone else or am I alone on this one? Remember to enable battery bar as it disposals at the top most spot of the screen.
> 
> Edit: here is a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Well I can now see why you are having touch issues, your screen is way too high (which I understand is to show the battery bar). Could you put the bar on the top of the soft keys?


----------



## Snow02

Formula84 said:


> Here is a picture of alignment issues, anyone else or am I alone on this one? Remember to enable battery bar as it disposals at the top most spot of the screen.
> 
> Edit: here is a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I use a status bar battery bar as well. No issue here. Lined up perfect.

I just installed it five minutes ago. It does require a hair more pressure than a naked screen, but certainly nothing crazy. With the huge spot of screen coating I had worn off swyping, text entry had become a bit of a chore sometimes due to friction. Back to normal now. Sleek and smooth. Love it.

I really wish this had been out when I got my phone so I could have kept the screen in better shape. I just can't stand PET protectors.


----------



## Razotar

I just got mine today! Though when I first applied it I noticed it was off center and a little bit of dust was there too. When I tried to take it off it cracked







should have just left it...


----------



## Formula84

pmoradi2002 said:


> I use a status bar battery bar as well. No issue here. Lined up perfect.


Maybe I should just try a swap?


----------



## pmoradi2002

Formula84 said:


> I could but do not want too, I like it there and the protector should not cover any view-able area of my screen. Even if its only a mm or two.
> Also the issues I had were the same as when it was lined up properly on the first install, because I was having the sensitivity issues I took it off to reapply and realized it was covering the top part of my screen.
> 
> Maybe I got a Dud... see below it lines up and works for this user...
> 
> Maybe I should just try a swap?


Shoot me an email from our site.


----------



## Formula84

pmoradi2002 said:


> Shoot me an email from our site.


I used the contact us section from your site and put it in as a Exchange request.


----------



## Formula84

Razotar said:


> I just got mine today! Though when I first applied it I noticed it was off center and a little bit of dust was there too. When I tried to take it off it cracked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have just left it...


Yeah word of warning, it takes a good amount of force to get these off and you have to be very careful. I was successful at removing and re-applying twice but I could tell it could easily be damaged during removal if not very careful to make sure it's not flexing to much...Slow and steady


----------



## Formula84

codesplice said:


> Please do keep in mind that any negative feedback posted here is meant to be taken as constructive criticism. We want to see this product succeed and are just provide honest user comments towards that goal.
> 
> Thanks again for a great product (that no one else seems to have the balls to provide).


Well said and agreed on the balls comment. Such a great addon.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Formula84 said:


> I used the contact us section from your site and put it in as a Exchange request.


You've got mail


----------



## iPois0n

Look what just came in! 







Got to say shipping was hella fast! Only took 2 days to get her in North Dakota from Anaheim, CA.


----------



## lmanlo

I know mine also took around 2 days to Houston, tx. Just received mine. Lets see how it is.
Thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts

Just installed mine today, got it Monday. Outdoor visibility is reduced in direct sunlight for me. Less for the dots, and more for the fact that it seems to be more reflective than the standard screen. Install was easy, though I got it to close the first few times and just pulled it off before it had been pressed down. Touch sensitivity is fine for me, and I didn't have any alignment issues with the screen or sensors/light. The notification light area looks kinda odd now since it is clearly visible where it wasn't before. The "dots" that everyone talks about aren't really noticeable for me under normal lightly, but outdoors, they are clearly visible. The feel of it though is great, and the protector itself was much thicker and heavier than I was expecting, even compared to the Steinheil Ultra-Crystal I had on my last phone. I'll (ab)use it for a few days and see how it goes, but so far, despite the few cons I've found, it looks to be a great product.


----------



## CC16177

pmoradi2002 said:


> Yes of course, we'd rather offer a replacement and give it another try before giving a refund. If the second one is no good, then we would be more than glad to offer a refund!


Awesome. That's what I was hoping to hear.

Thanks for continuing to offer excellent customer service.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

Wow I can confirm the nav bar sensitivity issues. Especially when trying to hit the small menu button. Hopefully as the OP states this settles with time. This also has nothing to do with the install or position. I'm kind of an expert when it comes to installing protectors and I'm also a perfectionist. The install is perfect as well as easy.


----------



## Breezer23

iPois0n said:


> Wow I can confirm the nav bar sensitivity issues. Especially when trying to hit the small menu button. Hopefully as the OP states this settles with time. This also has nothing to do with the install or position. I'm kind of an expert when it comes to installing protectors and I'm also a perfectionist. The install is perfect as well as easy.


This type of comment is making me have second thoughts. I may cancel my order.


----------



## Formula84

Breezer23 said:


> This type of comment is making me have second thoughts. I may cancel my order.


Maybe just have them hold the shipping till you get more feedback from others...seems to be a mixed bag right now and the OP said his got better after "settling in". They are very responsive to inquires using their site for support.


----------



## [email protected]

I have no idea what everyone is doing when they put it on, but mine is flawless. It took me a solid 5 minutes to get it just the way I want but its perfect. It might have helped that I forced my notification LED on during the install though. But I do not have any of the issues everyone else is having. All of my navigation bar buttons react to every touch I give them and I even have them shrunk down to 40dp from the default 48dp.


----------



## Breezer23

Formula84 said:


> Maybe just have them hold the shipping till you get more feedback from others...seems to be a mixed bag right now and the OP said his got better after "settling in". They are very responsive to inquires using their site for support.


True... Plus I live at home still... Not like I have anything else to waste my money on


----------



## imnuts

I don't have issues with sensitivity anywhere on my screen that I have noticed so far. I have only been using it for about an hour though.


----------



## rabbert.klein

What is the best way to remove this without breaking it or damaging it?

It is slighty off for me and obstructing the screen but I can't seem to get anything under it to even start lifting it.


----------



## Formula84

rabbert.klein said:


> What is the best way to remove this without breaking it or damaging it?
> 
> It is slighty off for me and obstructing the screen but I can't seem to get anything under it to even start lifting it.


I used my thumbnail on the bottom right corner, as you apply upward pressure you will hear the adhesive giving way, just be very slow and steady amount of force (dont yank it) and make sure to not flex it alot or it may snap.


----------



## jlank

Just applied my new screen protector and love it. My screen hasn't looked this good since I bought my phone! I do have a tiny loss of sensitivity on the bottom right corner of the screen. But damn, it feels and looks fantastic!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rabbert.klein

My screen is completely responsive but my eyes keep focusing on this area where one of those faint dots is actually pitted causing a little distorted dot. It is driving me nuts but at least I have it perfectly aligned.

The faint tiny dots don't bother me but that one that is distorting the screen is bothering me, oh well I guess I should be glad it is on the protector and not the actual screen?

Maybe it is annoying enough to mention it to xgear?


----------



## icanhazdroid

Well mine cracked when trying to adjust it, great. I sent you an email on your website. Is an exchange possible?


----------



## pmoradi2002

rabbert.klein said:


> Well mine cracked when trying to adjust it, great. I sent you an email on your website. Is an exchange possible?


I believe I already replied?


----------



## icanhazdroid

pmoradi2002 said:


> Shoot me an email with a picture on our site.
> 
> I believe I already replied?


Yeah I just saw it! I didn't expect a reply that fast haha. Thanks again man 

Just to say though, it is a fantastic product! I hardly noticed a difference from it and the real screen, minus the cutouts but I like the design they add to it


----------



## Har Seldon

Received mine, really cool. It feels like the screen. Very neat. Thanks for getting this done!


----------



## DrSuSE

I have 2 little pixels of distortion too. Sent an email and was told I must've installed it incorrectly.

Sent a reply confirming the process and how careful I was. We'll see what the response is, but the first reply makes me concerned I will have to dispute through PayPal.


----------



## iNate71

Just got mine today. Just applied it. Yes, the screen sensitivity is slightly dampened. Not enough to worry me though. The navigation buttons aren't an issue. For those of you worried, I'm sure it will be something that you will adapt to. If I apply a minimal amount of pressure when touching something, it registers. It will become more natural as time goes on.

To sum it up?

Worth it. Oh, so worth it. I'm talking my Dad into getting one for his GS3.









Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## Gbcue

Got mine today and installed it. The first time I installed, I had the rainbow effect right in the middle of the screen, also a huge piece of dust snuck under.

I took it off carefully, since I'm versed in how these tempered glass protectors worked, blew off the dust, cleaned the innter portion. Then I lined up the speaker and camera hole, and set it down from top to bottom, pressing the adhesive as I went down. I think this is the key to prevent rainbow effect. The protector was "stretched out" from top to bottom preventing any "sagging" that was causing rainbow.

I have lost a couple pixels at the top, if you look at the phone straight on, but I'm always holding it so I can see the whole screen. The installation position that I have is pretty close to the top (in terms of the speaker and camera), but the screen is a bit low (extra showing of the phone at the bottom). It seems like the adhesive area is designed just a bit too low for the screen.

For those who use a Diztronic TPU case, it works fine. The lip of the case comes over the glass to "seal" it, so to speak.


----------



## Breezer23

Great customer support. I cancelled my order for now but may reorder it in the future.

Wish you'd make the real carbon fiber case for the Nexus 7


----------



## iPois0n

It seems like the longer the screen stays on it starts to make the protector warmer causing it to settle in and responsiveness seems to get better. I can see this getting better with time as the OP has stated.


----------



## CC16177

iPois0n said:


> It seems like the longer the screen stays on it starts to make the protector warmer causing it to settle in and responsiveness seems to get better. I can see this getting better with time as the OP has stated.


It makes sense... especially if the adhesive is anything like what they used on their carbon fiber skin.

I remember when I first installed it I wasn't very happy with how well it "stuck" or "clung" to the phone but over the first few days it improved dramatically.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FMINUS

I am having sensitivity issues on the menu bar at the bottom as well.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

I've only had mine on for about an hour and I have no nav bar problems. Was this a problem that arises over time?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeymop

pmoradi2002 said:


> I had one other person with this issue. We took the screen off, cleaned both the protector and phone, and placed it back down. After a few minutes being outside it went away.


The glue can withstand more than one application? I'm afraid to ruin it and have to wait for another to arrive


----------



## litrekid

Just installed mine a few hours ago and no problems with the navigation buttons here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08

Just checked the mail and it was here! I can see the dot matrix thing but it's not noticeable while screen is on. The screen looks and feels great! No sensitivity issues here even with the nav bar. If you install like the op suggests by posting around the edge to create a seal it works great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeremycase00

Gotta say I'm kinda glad I didn't order wanted to pull the trigger a few times. With all these problems I hope they have a fix for you having issues.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Received mine here in VA in two days after the shipping notice. Installed it last night and so far so good. No dimples on the screen, no rainbow effect, and no sensitivity issues anywhere along the screen even after using it this morning. Installed mine top down with my finger keeping the bottom of the protector lifted from the screen ever so slightly as I applied pressure to the sides from the top down, effectively sealing it from the top down. Looks great with the cruzer light skin case. Although at first glance it looks to just fit perfectly with the edge of the case going over the glass, I think it's actually butt up against the edge of the screen protector. When I stuck a fingernail between the screen protector and the case it allowed the case to lift up over the glass. Either way so far this screen protector is worlds better than the XO protector I had. So far the same sensitivity and doesn't have that annoying sticky feeling you get from the wet apply style protectors.

Edit: Also I did notice that when it's perfectly lined up you do wind up covering up a row or two of pixels (hence problems seeing the battery bar) but it only seems to cover up the pixels when I hold it directly perpendicular to my face. If I angle the phone ever so slightly (which is how I usually wind up holding it naturally anyways), I have no problem seeing the entire screen. I don't normally have the battery bar on anyways as I just leave the circle battery percent up in the status bar. I just thought I'd test it out.


----------



## DrSuSE

Man, as I am waiting for the lower screen responsiveness to get better... it's just getting worse.


----------



## codesplice

DrSuSE said:


> Man, as I am waiting for the lower screen responsiveness to get better... it's just getting worse.


It seems like the adhesive on the lower half of my screen is having trouble staying adhered to the display. Because of the curve of the screen, the protector slowly backs off until it is no longer making direct contact - I am also able to feel and hear a slight "click" as the protector makes contact with the screen while I'm touching/pushing on it. I had hoped that the hairdryer experiment yesterday would have solved the issue once and for all but this doesn't seem to be the case. I tried another approach this morning - sitting on my phone for ~15 minutes. Maybe the warmth + weight of my butt will succeed? If I start seeing the non-response symptoms again I'll probably be pulling this protector off for good


----------



## philsfan

codesplice said:


> It seems like the adhesive on the lower half of my screen is having trouble staying adhered to the display. Because of the curve of the screen, the protector slowly backs off until it is no longer making direct contact - I am also able to feel and hear a slight "click" as the protector makes contact with the screen while I'm touching/pushing on it. I had hoped that the hairdryer experiment yesterday would have solved the issue once and for all but this doesn't seem to be the case. I tried another approach this morning - sitting on my phone for ~15 minutes. Maybe the warmth + weight of my butt will succeed? If I start seeing the non-response symptoms again I'll probably be pulling this protector off for good


I'm afraid i have to agree. First time I applied, nav sensitivity was awful...so, i reapplied making sure it was perfect, and, nav sensitivity was much better but still not close to stock feeling. I let it sit for a few days hoping that it would "settle" as OP suggested, but unfortunately it actually got worse (probably bc screen is pulling away due to curved screen).

After removing and reapplying perfectly AGAIN, nav bar sensitivity is much better, close to stock right now....we'll see how long it lasts

nevertheless, I still do love this thing, just wish it was perfect.


----------



## DrSuSE

Yeah... this is getting really bad, I'll reapply (again), but this thing makes me want to throw the phone between the nav bar, swyping, etc.


----------



## iNate71

mikeymop said:


> The glue can withstand more than one application? I'm afraid to ruin it and have to wait for another to arrive


Sure can. I've taken it on and off atleast 4 times.


----------



## iNate71

Paradinglunatic said:


> Edit: Also I did notice that when it's perfectly lined up you do wind up covering up a row or two of pixels (hence problems seeing the battery bar) but it only seems to cover up the pixels when I hold it directly perpendicular to my face. If I angle the phone ever so slightly (which is how I usually wind up holding it naturally anyways), I have no problem seeing the entire screen. I don't normally have the battery bar on anyways as I just leave the circle battery percent up in the status bar. I just thought I'd test it out.


I have the same issue. It's not really a problem though. It only occurs if you tilt the screen away from your eyes. However, you wouldn't normally do this anyways. So, it's not really and issue then. However, an easy fix for the battery bar is to install "Charge Bar" from the Play Store, set it up how you like it, and for the height of the pixels, set it to 3. It looks similar to AOKP's "1" pixel height in the ROM's settings for the battery bar. However, the 3 pixel height from Charge Bar is thick enough so that when you tilt the display, you have to tilt it to an unusable angle in order to have the battery bar hidden.

Aside from that, I'm sure one would just get used to the battery bar thing and compensate. Same thing for the responsiveness of the screen. Over time, you'll compensate your presses and won't even notice the minor loss of sensitivity.

Edit: If anyone has any questions or would like any sort of pictures, lemme know. (Just quote this post so I get the notification!) I will say right now--it works with the Ringke Slim cases.


----------



## FSRBIKER

Anyone try installing from the bottom up?

Or from the bottom up but pressing in the nav bar area from side to side then only along the edges to the top?


----------



## FSRBIKER

Can you post the technique you are using to take it off for others to follow.



iNate71 said:


> Sure can. I've taken it on and off atleast 4 times.


----------



## Snow02

iPois0n said:


> It seems like the longer the screen stays on it starts to make the protector warmer causing it to settle in and responsiveness seems to get better. I can see this getting better with time as the OP has stated.


Yep. Mine is noticeably better day 2.


----------



## iNate71

FSRBIKER said:


> Can you post the technique you are using to take it off for others to follow.


Find a corner that you hate. I especially dislike the left, bottom corners on devices. So, take your finger nail, slide it underneath the bottom and just try to pry it up. Don't use too much force--I didn't 'cause I was afraid I would crack it or something. Just keep at it and eventually, you'll have some leeway to pull it off.


----------



## pmoradi2002

iNate71 said:


> Find a corner that you hate. I especially dislike the left, bottom corners on devices. So, take your finger nail, slide it underneath the bottom and just try to pry it up. Don't use too much force--I didn't 'cause I was afraid I would crack it or something. Just keep at it and eventually, you'll have some leeway to pull it off.


+1

You'd be surprised at how many people have already broken their screens and are begging for a replacement, it's ridiculous how people cannot follow simple instructions.


----------



## DrSuSE

pmoradi2002 said:


> +1
> 
> You'd be surprised at how many people have already broken their screens and are begging for a replacement, it's ridiculous how people cannot follow simple instructions.


But what about those of us that have followed instructions super carefully, tried multiple times, installed it perfectly, have not damaged it and are asking for a replacement (if you/your company prefers me to try that) or a refund?


----------



## codesplice

iNate71 said:


> Find a corner that you hate. I especially dislike the left, bottom corners on devices.


I lol'd; well said!


----------



## thatguyx

I know you're still shipping out the first batch (got mine and not seeing any problems so far. Pretty awesome actually), but I just wanted to suggest somethings. If possible for future batches or a fantom 2.0 maybe changing the shade of black to a "lighter black" and/or a gradient on the black edges? It may help with the slightly blocked line of pixels, notification light "cutout" and "front doesn't look as flush" comments.

Either way really liking the fantom over the ghost armor I previously had on. The tempered glass feels so smooth and it can't get those stupid indents like regular film protectors.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

Just got mine installed..... No sensitivity issue here... works great.. looks sharp... actually.. No issues at all.. Ya there's the dots in direct sun light.. but you can't really see the screen in direct sin light anyways.. so that's a non issue.. completely satisfied..

Thanks to the op for making this happen

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse?"


----------



## pmoradi2002

DrSuSE said:


> I know you're still shipping out the first batch (got mine and not seeing any problems so far. Pretty awesome actually), but I just wanted to suggest somethings. If possible for future batches or a fantom 2.0 maybe changing the shade of black to a "lighter black" and/or a gradient on the black edges? It may help with the slightly blocked line of pixels, notification light "cutout" and "front doesn't look as flush" comments.
> 
> Either way really liking the fantom over the ghost armor I previously had on. The tempered glass feels so smooth and it can't get those stupid indents like regular film protectors.


Thanks for the feedback *thumbsup*


----------



## SD_Ryan

Add me to the VERY satisfied category. Just installed mine and it is fantastic. I have zero sensitivity issue with the buttons and mine are tiny. I will say that I was beyond anal during the install.

I'll be giving it the NFL tailgate test this afternoon. Plenty of direct sunlight time, etc. Will advise.


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> Thanks for the feedback *thumbsup*


On that note (using a gradient on the interior edges), I think it's a great idea. Obviously I don't think it would be feasible for the sides (it's just too narrow, and believe me the screen needs all the adhesive surface area it can get there!), but a slight gradient on the top and bottom could be really beneficial.


----------



## DrSuSE

pmoradi2002 said:


> Then we'll get a replacement or refund to you
> 
> As long as it's not an exchange due to negligence, we'll accept it.


Glad to hear it. As long as an eventual refund would be honored (if necessary, of course), then I strongly prefer an exchange because the top 2/3 of my phone loves this protector. I'm just concerned that if too much time passes (due to exchange) then if I still have a problem it won't get handled.

This could be a great product and I am glad some people have no problems. For me, sometimes I can hit the menu button 10 times in a row with no issue. Sometimes I can hit it 20 times and have it not work. Sometimes it is just specific buttons on the nav area, sometimes it's not the nav area at all and a bit above (like the keyboard area).

I downloaded a sketch app and verified bye drawing lines too... it's really inconsistent.

Thanks.


----------



## codesplice

DrSuSE said:


> I downloaded a sketch app and verified bye drawing lines too... it's really inconsistent.


Easier test: Settings > Developer options > Input - Pointer location.


----------



## dogredwing1

I just got mine today and it was broke.


----------



## Formula84

DrSuSE said:


> Glad to hear it. As long as an eventual refund would be honored (if necessary, of course), then I strongly prefer an exchange because the top 2/3 of my phone loves this protector. I'm just concerned that if too much time passes (due to exchange) then if I still have a problem it won't get handled.
> 
> This could be a great product and I am glad some people have no problems. For me, sometimes I can hit the menu button 10 times in a row with no issue. Sometimes I can hit it 20 times and have it not work. Sometimes it is just specific buttons on the nav area, sometimes it's not the nav area at all and a bit above (like the keyboard area).
> 
> I downloaded a sketch app and verified bye drawing lines too... it's really inconsistent.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah its strange on how random mine is as well, I have a replacement on the way because of this + Alignment issues. I am really hoping this one is not the same.


----------



## DrSuSE

Formula84 said:


> Yeah its strange on how random mine is as well, I have a replacement on the way because of this + Alignment issues. I am really hoping this one is not the same.


He hasn't officially responded my email request for an exchange or refund yet... hopefully soon. Good luck to you with yours.


----------



## jimmysdg

Well after waiting so long for this...i put it on..notice i missed a spec of dust under it...i gently as possible pull it up with my fingernail to take it off.......fml

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrSuSE

jimmysdg said:


> Well after waiting so long for this...i put it on..notice i missed a spec of dust under it...i gently as possible pull it up with my fingernail to take it off.......fml


Ahh, that sucks... it's the one issue I have not had yet. I've reinstalled about 20 times without breaking.


----------



## jimmysdg

I seriously wanna throw my phone out the fucking window...I didn't even get to turn it on with the protector on....


----------



## Raves

I have the little rainbow dot in the middle of the screen as well. I really want to take it off and try to fix it, but am afraid it will crack if I do.


----------



## neowiz73

that black border edge kills the mystique of the phone, i'm surprised the whole thing isn't just clear? or somehow make that border a lot less noticeable. that is about the only thing killing it for me. otherwise i'm happy with using my Zagg shield to keep fingerprints at bay.


----------



## iPois0n

Visually I think the protector looks great. Yes the notification light would've been more stealthy with some tint but really its not that bad of an eye sore. The only time I see it is if I look for it. The dots are not really an issue for me either.

Also Navy sensitivity is slowly coming back for me.


----------



## strikeir13

codesplice said:


> It seems like the adhesive on the lower half of my screen is having trouble staying adhered to the display. Because of the curve of the screen, the protector slowly backs off until it is no longer making direct contact - I am also able to feel and hear a slight "click" as the protector makes contact with the screen while I'm touching/pushing on it. I had hoped that the hairdryer experiment yesterday would have solved the issue once and for all but this doesn't seem to be the case. I tried another approach this morning - sitting on my phone for ~15 minutes. Maybe the warmth + weight of my butt will succeed? If I start seeing the non-response symptoms again I'll probably be pulling this protector off for good


This!!!! The top half, even the top half of my keyboard, has no issues. But the "clicking" and the unfortunately infrequent decreased sensitivity of the nav bar buttons is frustrating. I did reapply once and it came off without trouble, but I'm wondering if bottom on first might be best since that is the portion used most... Also, while the Diztronic cases seem to work ok, I'm concerned my case is ever so slowly pushing the screen protector to the left; I thought I had perfect alignment after the reapplication but now it's definitely off a bit...


----------



## iNate71

jimmysdg said:


> I seriously wanna throw my phone out the fucking window...I didn't even get to turn it on with the protector on....


Edit: Nevermind. I didn't see the picture.

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## bobsmith

It says completed on the website but I don't have the protector?

EDIT: Apparently completed means it's at Anaheim, I'm guessing that's where Xgear's office is?


----------



## FSRBIKER

pmoradi2002 Any input on applying it from the bottom up?

or

Maybe even using equal pressure say from 3-4 fingers across the nav bar when first applying then to press and seal along the edges like you have said to apply it?

My two were delivered today so I'm applying them tonight.


----------



## CC16177

bobsmith said:


> It says completed on the website but I don't have the protector?
> 
> EDIT: Apparently completed means it's at Anaheim, I'm guessing that's where Xgear's office is?


AFAIK "completed" means the order has been filled and ready to ship out... you'll probably get a shipping confirmation email shortly. Also, yes their office is in Anaheim I believe.


----------



## Snow02

FSRBIKER said:


> pmoradi2002 Any input on applying it from the bottom up?
> 
> or
> 
> Maybe even using equal pressure say from 3-4 fingers across the nav bar when first applying then to press and seal along the edges like you have said to apply it?
> 
> My two were delivered today so I'm applying them tonight.


Really shouldn't matter which end you apply first. As long as it's lined up correctly it'll end up the same either way.


----------



## pmoradi2002

bobsmith said:


> Really shouldn't matter which end you apply first. As long as it's lined up correctly it'll end up the same either way.


Pretty much.


----------



## flegma3124

Just got mine today and I effin love it. No bubbles/dirt. Easy as hell to install. I don't care about the untinted notification light, such a small problem (well no problem for me) compared to how awesome the protector is. I have to push slightly harder on the nav buttons but barely noticeable. Thanks for this, way worth it.

P.s. I actually like the dots

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrSuSE

pmoradi2002 said:


> In fact I just installed a return from a customer that stated the soft keys weren't working and there was rainbowing, I installed it the way I have been instructing everyone to and have had no problem so far.


Obviously I cannot say for sure that you will have a problem, but if you "just" did it, then I wouldn't expect you to have one yet. It's always fine for me for an hour or so.

I'll go borrow a video camera and shoot video of me installing it. if you don't find a fault and I still have an issue, then I get lifetime replacements AND a refund.

Deal?









See how certain you are, heh.


----------



## pmoradi2002

DrSuSE said:


> Obviously I cannot say for sure that you will have a problem, but if you "just" did it, then I wouldn't expect you to have one yet. It's always fine for me for an hour or so.
> 
> I'll go borrow a video camera and shoot video of me installing it. if you don't find a fault and I still have an issue, then I get lifetime replacements AND a refund.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how certain you are, heh.


HAH

I have a feeling that it may have to do with the ROM you're using, I've had more success on JellyBelly than on other ROMs.


----------



## DrSuSE

pmoradi2002 said:


> HAH
> 
> I have a feeling that it may have to do with the ROM you're using, I've had more success on JellyBelly than on other ROMs.


I apologize, but that makes absolutely zero sense... If I pull the screen protector off there is no issue. You're putting out there that the ROM might not be compatible with the screen protector? Sorry... lolololololololololololol.

You've got to be kidding me. Also, if that were the case, each instance of the issue (e.g. my issue) would demonstrate itself consistently. It wouldn't fade in and out and vary in specific location, and work fine at first and get progressively worse.

Really... you're not going to sell that excuse here, man. Don't try.

Edit: Additionally, ok... for sh*ts and giggles... same deal as my last post, I will wipe my ROM and install whatever ROM you choose.

Edit2: Please respond to my email (dave[at]landlordhat[dot]com).


----------



## FSRBIKER

or kernel possibly, I mostly use Faux kernels but flashed Trinity on Bamf 2.1 a few hours ago and it trully seems my soft keys are more responsive(have XOskin protector on right now)



pmoradi2002 said:


> HAH
> 
> I have a feeling that it may have to do with the ROM you're using, I've had more success on JellyBelly than on other ROMs.


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> HAH
> 
> I have a feeling that it may have to do with the ROM you're using, I've had more success on JellyBelly than on other ROMs.


Yeah, as DrSuSE mentioned there's no way that this particular issue can be related to the ROM. My screen protector works 100% perfectly - as long as the adhesive hasn't let go of the curved screen. Once the adhesive starts to let go (usually along the bottom third of the screen) the sensitivity starts to fade. When it gets to the point that I can actually hear the two pieces of glass clicking against each other it's pretty obvious what the problem is.


----------



## DrSuSE

codesplice said:


> Yeah, as DrSuSE mentioned there's no way that this particular issue can be related to the ROM. My screen protector works 100% perfectly - as long as the adhesive hasn't let go of the curved screen. Once the adhesive starts to let go (usually along the bottom third of the screen) the sensitivity starts to fade. When it gets to the point that I can actually hear the two pieces of glass clicking against each other it's pretty obvious what the problem is.


Obviously the effectiveness of the adhesive is directly influenced by the color of the boot animation. (sarcasm, if it's not obvious)


----------



## richarad

Got mine today. AWESOME! Easy installation, looks great. I have 0 problems whatsoever. Took all of like 30 seconds to install.


----------



## DrSuSE

richarad said:


> Got mine today. AWESOME! Easy installation, looks great. I have 0 problems whatsoever. Took all of like 30 seconds to install.


Yeah, it is obviously fine for some people, and not fine for some people. Which happens in any manufacturing situation, especially the far East.

I bring in a few thousand containers of material from China, Korea, and UAE every year... this stuff happens. The OP isn't handling my situation in a fashion that instills confidence, though.


----------



## pmoradi2002

DrSuSE said:


> Obviously the effectiveness of the adhesive is directly influenced by the color of the boot animation. (sarcasm, if it's not obvious)


Sorry bro but it seems like somebody has sand in their vag









You've got mail.

On a side note- I find it funny how cheap some people are. They select First Class Mail International, even though they obviously are not International. Then they ask why they're order is delayed


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> On a side note- I find it funny how cheap some people are. They select First Class Mail International, even though they obviously are not International. Then they ask why they're order is delayed


Yep, people suck.

Anyhoo, my protector is still going strong, so I'd recommend that anyone having issues with the protector not staying tightly adhered to the screen try sitting on their phone (face up) for a bit. Obviously in a padded chair, and not if you're overweight... but it does seem to have worked well for me!

_PS - blame pmoradi2002 if your screen (or protector) cracks after you sit on it. Not me. I'm just a guy on the Internet._


----------



## pmoradi2002

codesplice said:


> Yep, people suck.
> 
> Anyhoo, my protector is still going strong, so I'd recommend that anyone having issues with the protector not staying tightly adhered to the screen try sitting on their phone (face up) for a bit. Obviously in a padded chair, and not if you're overweight... but it does seem to have worked well for me!


LOL


----------



## imnuts

Follow up review to my previous one, which is probably 10 pages back at this point.

My screen and notification light are almost perfectly centered in the appropriate openings, but the top items (speaker, sensors, camera) are toward the bottom of the openings for each item. Not enough to cover them up or affect functionality, but if you look closely, they aren't centered. Not a big issue as it's not noticeable unless you look directly at each item.

When I installed the screen protector, I did not touch the bottom adhesive or screen area at all, and the screen of the phone was perfectly clean as well, since I just took the plastic covering off (just came out of the box







). However, I have noticed a small rainbow dot, center of the screen left-to-right, and about two-thirds of the way up the screen top-to-bottom. Not sure what it may be, but it's only really visible with the screen off. Dots are still only visible in bright light.

Screen sensitivity has gone down for me, but I don't notice under normal use. If I'm just passively using my phone (pick it up to check it quick or not paying attention to what I'm doing), then I notice that the touch isn't always registered. It's also a bigger issue if I'm using my fingers to do something compared to my thumbs, my guess is due to surface area touching the screen. There is also a loss of sensitivity towards the edges, but I think this is due to the thickness of it more than anything.

Overall, I still think it is a great product, however, I may remove mine for day to day use and only put it on if I'm going somewhere that may pose a risk of damage. The black is creating a sort of shadowbox look to the screen, where it appeared flush with the glass before. It doesn't affect visibility, but if I'm looking at my phone the right way, I almost feel like I'm using a resistive screen again. I also haven't noticed a huge drop in the fingerprint/smudge department either. It isn't any worse than the normal display, but I wouldn't consider it an improvement either.


----------



## milan616

I have a black speck that seems to be in the protector. I first noticed it on a white screen in the browser and thought I had a dead pixel, because I was super clean about applying the protector, but I noticed it shifted relative to content when I angled the screen. Wasn't on the top of the protector. Tried dragging a small plastic bag across the spot with something in it with the protector still half on for pressure to drag it away cleanly, but no dice. Then I pulled it off and tried the included microfiber cloth and still no joy. Finally a finger nail and all it did was leave light scratch marks on the back side coating. The black dot just won't go away! Can I get a replacement for this annoyance?

In other news, pulled it off a few times trying to figure this out and didn't crack it. It's really pretty tolerant of flexing!


----------



## Kinru

So I got mine today and have had it installed for a couple of hours. Few things I've noticed which have also been stated in this thread.

1. The cutouts are not perfectly lined up. I have the notification LED perfectly centered, but as other posters have noted, the speaker at the top is more towards the bottom of the hole. I have to say, it does bother me a little bit.

2. Definitely a decrease in sensitivity on my nav bar. If it doesn't improve over the next couple of days, I will most likely request a replacement or a refund. It can make using the phone very aggravating when I go to hit a button and it simply doesn't register 4-5 times in a row.

3. More reflective than the regular screen. Not too noticeable unless a light is shining directly on it.

4. The dots are very noticeable to me when the screen is in direct light. Even with the screen on, with it on a low brightness setting, I can still see the dots. I'm hoping that I get used to it, but I do wish they weren't there.

5. You lose about a pixel at the top of the phone when the LED is centered at the bottom. Again, it does bother me slightly and these things do add up a bit. I really do not understand why they did not make the glass just an mm larger in order to accommodate for poor manufacturing.

6. I also have these lines running down the middle of the protector. I can't tell if they are scratches or what, but they do reflect light. I see them as frequently and in the same light as the dots.

Now, I'm usually not too crazy OCD about this stuff, but I might be more sensitive than most when it comes to these things. I did take the protector on and off about 5 times before I was satisfied that I removed all of the dust and got it perfectly centered (as well as possible, the cutouts are not perfect for the phone). My last worry is if it will actually stay on the screen and not peel off due to the curve, but only time will tell.

The most annoying thing for me is the sensitivity issue. I will absolutely want a replacement or my money back if it does not improve. That is a major problem for most people I would think.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jdgarcia12

This is the way I look at it. If I really don't like this thing after a couple of weeks. I will rip it off and throw it away. It is the risk I took when buying it. Sight unseen I knew what I was getting into. It either works for me or not. As of now with the minor problems, I recommend this to anybody. It's the best screen protector I've used yet and I have tried them all. I might get a second one for later down the road. Thanks for all the info on this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

Well, I'm glad I didn't get one. Not that it isn't a great idea, and not because of the imperfections. This is Asian manufacturing, you expect errors, period.

However, the fashion in which I've seen complaints handled is.. less than ideal. Even if these posters with issues represent a small portion of your total sales, it's something you're definitely gonna want to handle appropriately.

I know this is a forum, and not a support center, but when you come here and attempt to attract business on a product you would like to produce, you damn well better follow up. That means answering each and every complaint, even if its just a canned response.

I don't care if you're the CEO, or the janitor, you represent the company you came here to promote, act accordingly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

blaineevans said:


> Well, I'm glad I didn't get one. Not that it isn't a great idea, and not because of the imperfections. This is Asian manufacturing, you expect errors, period.
> 
> However, the fashion in which I've seen complaints handled is.. less than ideal. Even if these posters with issues represent a small portion of your total sales, it's something you're definitely gonna want to handle appropriately.
> 
> I know this is a forum, and not a support center, but when you come here and attempt to attract business on a product you would like to produce, you damn well better follow up. That means answering each and every complaint, even if its just a canned response.
> 
> I don't care if you're the CEO, or the janitor, you represent the company you came here to promote, act accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm pretty sure I've sent a replacement to every single person that has asked for one so far...


----------



## wyllic

This has got to be the most frustrating thread in the world for you man.


----------



## chefb

wyllic said:


> This has got to be the most frustrating thread in the world for you man.


How about the worst thread Eva... I see it all the time and wonder why .. why is any one responding....... now I know why! I'm that jerk!


----------



## bobsmith

Clearly the glass was measured without taking the curve into account, so it isn't long enough. Or they failed.


----------



## litrekid

Everything lines up perfect on mine. There are manufacturing tolerances and it sounds like they aren't real tight. I think everyone needs to just settle down and let the company take care of it. U all know DAMN well there are people on here that broke there's or messed up the adhesive on the back and they are just trying to get a new one on someone else's dime. Then there are some with legitimate issues. It's a screen protector, everyone just settle down. I can't say I didn't see this coming though. I feel for the OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts

The curved screen likely is causing most of the issues. Since the screen is curved, it will be thicker at the top and bottom of the display, likely causing those areas to be slightly less responsive, even without the screen protector. It could be that the glass is providing just enough resistance to cause a problem, requiring more of a touch than people are used to. The only place I can notice any loss of sensitivity though is at the very edge of the display on all sides, but I don't have any covered pixels that I can tell, or any issues hitting the navigation bar buttons.

Despite the flaws, I still think it's a great product, and if you are looking for a heavy duty screen protector, I can't think of any better option. However, I'm inclined to just remove mine and be slightly more careful, like I was doing prior to installing it. Despite the problems, I think the screen protector is working as designed, even if the alignment isn't the greatest for some.


----------



## NateMob

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've sent a replacement to every single person that has asked for one so far...


You took care of me, thanks. I also want to thank you for engineering a never before seen product for a niche phone that will never see gobs of aftermarket support. It takes a lot to develop a product and reality is you don't always hit a home run your first time out. It takes guts to go out on a limb like you did. And I commend you for swinging for the fences.

I've tried other protectors and hated them, ripped them off and trashed them. This one is, by far, leaps and bounds ahead of the competition. Mine is staying on my phone for sure. Thanks again, we aren't all a bunch of ungrateful pricks.

Edit: mine lines up perfect, top and bottom.


----------



## milan616

milan616 said:


> I have a black speck that seems to be in the protector. I first noticed it on a white screen in the browser and thought I had a dead pixel, because I was super clean about applying the protector, but I noticed it shifted relative to content when I angled the screen. Wasn't on the top of the protector. Tried dragging a small plastic bag across the spot with something in it with the protector still half on for pressure to drag it away cleanly, but no dice. Then I pulled it off and tried the included microfiber cloth and still no joy. Finally a finger nail and all it did was leave light scratch marks on the back side coating. The black dot just won't go away! Can I get a replacement for this annoyance?
> 
> In other news, pulled it off a few times trying to figure this out and didn't crack it. It's really pretty tolerant of flexing!


Sent an email to the site about this.


----------



## SD_Ryan

NateMob said:


> You took care of me, thanks. I also want to thank you for engineering a never before seen product for a niche phone that will never see gobs of aftermarket support. It takes a lot to develop a product and reality is you don't always hit a home run your first time out. It takes guts to go out on a limb like you did. And I commend you for swinging for the fences.
> 
> I've tried other protectors and hated them, ripped them off and trashed them. This one is, by far, leaps and bounds ahead of the competition. Mine is staying on my phone for sure. Thanks again, we aren't all a bunch of ungrateful pricks.
> 
> Edit: mine lines up perfect, top and bottom.


Truth.

Let's take a moment and take stock of what we have here people:

We have a member of our COMMUNITY, who went out on a limb and advocated to his employer to create a unique product for our previoulsy-described "niche" phone and created arguably a badass item. Does it have some flaws? Sure. What product designed in California and built on spec in Asia doesn't have issues on its first run out of the gate? Think of it like this; the OP got his employer who makes arguably 90% of its revenue from iOS products to take a gamble on the uber-nerdiest of Android devices?!? In my world that takes stones. I say this as an entrepreneur as well as someone who has had spec-designed products brought in from Asia: its not as easy as it may seem on the surface.

How many of us have bitched out loud or under our breath about the abundance of accessories for those damned iZombie devices? Most of us I'm sure. Now we are being harsh on one of our own for trying to bring us up to date? FAIL. To quote one of the more popular memes of the day: "This is why we can't have nice things..." How many other potential innovators are looking at this thread saying: screw that flak, iPhone is easier...

Nexus-land is the realm of the early adopter. Shit, plenty of us were crack flashing incomplete JB ROMs based on Nandroids from Google I/O knowing full well the potential risks involved. Constructive criticism is one thing, being a whiner is another. Hell, the topic started as a poll for God's sake...


----------



## pmoradi2002

SD_Ryan said:


> Truth.
> 
> Let's take a moment and take stock of what we have here people:
> 
> We have a member of our COMMUNITY, who went out on a limb and advocated to his employer to create a unique product for our previoulsy-described "niche" phone and created arguably a badass item. Does it have some flaws? Sure. What product designed in California and built on spec in Asia doesn't have issues on its first run out of the gate? Think of it like this; the OP got his employer who makes arguably 90% of its revenue from iOS products to take a gamble on the uber-nerdiest of Android devices?!? In my world that takes stones. I say this as an entrepreneur as well as someone who has had spec-designed products brought in from Asia: its not as easy as it may seem on the surface.
> 
> How many of us have bitched out loud or under our breath about the abundance of accessories for those damned iZombie devices? Most of us I'm sure. Now we are being harsh on one of our own for trying to bring us up to date? FAIL. To quote one of the more popular memes of the day: "This is why we can't have nice things..." How many other potential innovators are looking at this thread saying: screw that flak, iPhone is easier...
> 
> Nexus-land is the realm of the early adopter. Shit, plenty of us were crack flashing incomplete JB ROMs based on Nandroids from Google I/O knowing full well the potential risks involved. Constructive criticism is one thing, being a whiner is another. Hell, the topic started as a poll for God's sake...


<3.


----------



## Snow02

It's odd. Initially everything worked perfectly. Then over the first 24 hours I definitely had some sensitivity/accuracy issues. But then it's as if the screen protector has settled in and it's amazing now. To anyone with sensitivity issues initially, I would recommend giving it 72 hours to see if they clear up before declaring you have a problem.

Really, really glad I got this.


----------



## imnuts

There is no equal on the market to the protection this screen protector provides, and it is either this, or nothing at all for me. If I decide to stop using it, I'm not asking for a refund, or a replacement. The replacement would be essentially the same, and since the product is in one piece, and fits properly and is doing its intended purpose (protecting the screen), what reason do I have to request a refund? I think many people here are just expecting perfection, and from posts about other things (ROMs, accessories, replacement devices, etc.) people expect to get everything perfect the first time, and for little to no cost to them. I bet you could have given these out for free (guessing it's not to large of a profit margin anyway) and people would still be complaining.

Our combined purchases have shown an iDevice company that Android users like quality accessories too. If everyone starts requesting refunds or replacements, the company may never make more Android accessories again. My purchase not only got me a screen protector, but potentially is an investment in a quality screen protector vendor for future devices I have as well. OP, hopefully the SGS3 users aren't causing as many problems for you.


----------



## pmoradi2002

imnuts said:


> There is no equal on the market to the protection this screen protector provides, and it is either this, or nothing at all for me. If I decide to stop using it, I'm not asking for a refund, or a replacement. The replacement would be essentially the same, and since the product is in one piece, and fits properly and is doing its intended purpose (protecting the screen), what reason do I have to request a refund? I think many people here are just expecting perfection, and from posts about other things (ROMs, accessories, replacement devices, etc.) people expect to get everything perfect the first time, and for little to no cost to them. I bet you could have given these out for free (guessing it's not to large of a profit margin anyway) and people would still be complaining.
> 
> Our combined purchases have shown an iDevice company that Android users like quality accessories too. If everyone starts requesting refunds or replacements, the company may never make more Android accessories again. My purchase not only got me a screen protector, but potentially is an investment in a quality screen protector vendor for future devices I have as well. OP, hopefully the SGS3 users aren't causing as many problems for you.


You should see the thread on XDA, one tough crowd.


----------



## ngo93

I can already tell you that this is the best screen protector I have ever used. Love the glass, don't think I could go back to regular screen protectors honestly. Sensitivity on the nav bar does go down, but I will wait as suggested for the screen protector to settle. Thanks again for this awesome protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## litrekid

ngo93 said:


> I can already tell you that this is the best screen protector I have ever used. Love the glass, don't think I could go back to regular screen protectors honestly. Sensitivity on the nav bar does go down, but I will wait as suggested for the screen protector to settle. Thanks again for this awesome protector.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't use a screen protector until this came out.!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsmith

Should I put a PET film on this? LOL


----------



## Shooshi

"Validation error, please try again. If this error persists, please contact the site administrator."

Trying to submit a request for an exchange, but the website gives me the above error... My screen protector had scratches near the middle on the inside. I notice it after applying it the initial time. I then tried to apply again and the edges won't stay down along the curve. Basically the screen protector won't conform to the curve screen anymore. Would you be able to help me submit the request for the exchange? Seems like the website doesn't like me. Thanks!


----------



## SD_Ryan

pmoradi2002 said:


> You should see the thread on XDA, one tough crowd.


Yea, it seems like they take themselves a bit too seriously over there. Thus, I lurk there and post here. We're BSing about our enthusiasm for hacking around with our cell phones, tablets, etc. Not trying to cure cancer...


----------



## hidinginplainsight1

Edit.Removed.

Awesome screen protector btw, I plan on buying one soon.


----------



## housry23

I just wanted to chime in here. I have not had any of the problems others are having. The install was a breeze and I'm having no sensitivity issues. I can't see the dots except for in the sun.

I also wanted to say that installation is nothing like other screen protectors. It is very easy. You just line up the speaker and front facing camera and then press it on. You have to press pretty hard all the way down the screen to create a seal with as little gap as possible.

When I first installed it there was a little issue with sensitivity especially when typing and in the nav bar, but after a couple days use everything works normally.

I am not trying to insult anyone's intelligence, but it doesn't matter how good at putting other screen protectors on. This is different and if you didn't create a perfect seal by pressing it on very firmly, it could be the cause of your issues with sensitivity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scott62185

I'm really wanting to like this thing. It did seem easy to put on (easier than other screen protectors since it's stiff). But I am having sensitivity issues (e.g. nav bar and keyboard). I will wait a while to see if it goes away. I actually like that it makes my Gnex a little bit heavier as I've always thought the lightness of the phone made it feel slightly less high-quality.


----------



## flegma3124

SD_Ryan said:


> Truth.
> 
> Let's take a moment and take stock of what we have here people:
> 
> We have a member of our COMMUNITY, who went out on a limb and advocated to his employer to create a unique product for our previoulsy-described "niche" phone and created arguably a badass item. Does it have some flaws? Sure. What product designed in California and built on spec in Asia doesn't have issues on its first run out of the gate? Think of it like this; the OP got his employer who makes arguably 90% of its revenue from iOS products to take a gamble on the uber-nerdiest of Android devices?!? In my world that takes stones. I say this as an entrepreneur as well as someone who has had spec-designed products brought in from Asia: its not as easy as it may seem on the surface.
> 
> How many of us have bitched out loud or under our breath about the abundance of accessories for those damned iZombie devices? Most of us I'm sure. Now we are being harsh on one of our own for trying to bring us up to date? FAIL. To quote one of the more popular memes of the day: "This is why we can't have nice things..." How many other potential innovators are looking at this thread saying: screw that flak, iPhone is easier...
> 
> Nexus-land is the realm of the early adopter. Shit, plenty of us were crack flashing incomplete JB ROMs based on Nandroids from Google I/O knowing full well the potential risks involved. Constructive criticism is one thing, being a whiner is another. Hell, the topic started as a poll for God's sake...


Couldn't have said it better myself

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Paradinglunatic

It's been over 24 hours since I've installed my screen protector and I'm not noticing any sensitivity issues. Not sure what I did different from everyone else having problems but I love this thing. Sure I see the dots in direct sunlight but it's not really a distraction. It went on real easy, pressed down on the edges nice and hard and all is well. Feels great, looks great and loving that my finger is touching glass again instead of that my old XO protector.

I will also thank pmoradi for taking the initiative in trying to convince his company to create and sell a screen protector everyone else wasn't willing to do. And considering this is the very first of its kind for this phone, I think they did a fantastic job. There's always going to be an issue or two on a first run but that's what everyone should expect.


----------



## adrman

Just applied mine. It's really a nice product. Now I need you guys to make one for my N7. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice

Update from the guy who sat on his phone: things are still going well 24 hours later. Seriously, I think most (if not all) of the sensitivity issues people are reporting can easily be resolved by applying additional pressure for ~15 minutes or so to make sure the adhesive makes a strong bond. Now that I've got it sorted I absolutely love this screen protector.

Thanks again OP!


----------



## null4end

The screen protector is working great for me as well. Big thanks to the OP for creating this for us. I don't use my GNex as my primary phone anymore and I would love to have the same thing on my RAZR Maxx.


----------



## FSRBIKER

pmoradi2002 sent you a DM as well as filled out a contact request on XGear website, only one of two screen protectors was in the box.

So far the feel alone makes me love this screen protector, using swype and if the screen is less sensitive it's just barely and I will GLADLY learn to use a little extra pressure if needbe for the clarity and feel of this protector. I use PGMNexus to turn on/off my screen and I need to swipe across the nav bar to turn it off and I haven't had any issues.

As far as install make sure to look on the back of the protector afte peeling off the protective film, I didn't notice a very small speck of dust & one very small strand of lint or something but its only noticeable with a dark background. Im not sure I will remove the protector to get these out though right now, just use it the way it is unless it REALLY bothers me someday.

THANK YOU AGAIN for making these for the Galaxy Nexus, would LOVE to buy one for my Nexus 7 as well.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Shooshi said:


> "Validation error, please try again. If this error persists, please contact the site administrator."
> 
> Trying to submit a request for an exchange, but the website gives me the above error... My screen protector had scratches near the middle on the inside. I notice it after applying it the initial time. I then tried to apply again and the edges won't stay down along the curve. Basically the screen protector won't conform to the curve screen anymore. Would you be able to help me submit the request for the exchange? Seems like the website doesn't like me. Thanks!


Just tested and went through, from where were you sending the email from?

http://www.xgearlive.com/customer-support


----------



## Snow02

This may be worth looking at. Apparently there's a bug causing a decrease in screen sensitivity, most notably after using the recents button. I'm just noticing it on JB. Basically, switch to another task using the recents button and until you turn the screen off the screen responsiveness goes into the toilet.

Given many of us are on JB by this point, it'd be a shame to attribute this behavior to the screen protector when it's really the phone, and something that will be fixed.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=24322008

And I'm noticing that turning the screen off really only fixes it for several minutes, with a reboot being the only way to fix it, which seems up be fine until I use the task switcher again.


----------



## SimplySweetness

I applied mine yesterday and I have to say - it's nice but does have its flaws. Install was quick, easy and perfect. Does not work well with extended battery and Incipio Silicrylic case but, it still fits and to be expected with all the added thickness. Not a problem, just a note.

As far as the issue, I am having some issues with touch sensitivity on the navbar and edges of phone. I've had it on for a little over 24 hours. Sometimes I use my thumb instead of pointer finger (as I used to) and it works a bit better. I love the feel of this protector - I just wish I didn't have to push on my screen a few times to get it to respond. Hopefully over the next few days, it settles a bit and responds better to touch. I really don't want to have to take it off - it feels so lovely lol!


----------



## pmoradi2002

Snow02 said:


> This may be worth looking at. Apparently there's a bug causing a decrease in screen sensitivity, most notably after using the recents button. I'm just noticing it on JB. Basically, switch to another task using the recents button and until you turn the screen off the screen responsiveness goes into the toilet.
> 
> Given many of us are on JB by this point, it'd be a shame to attribute this behavior to the screen protector when it's really the phone, and something that will be fixed.





Snow02 said:


> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=24322008
> 
> And I'm noticing that turning the screen off really only fixes it for several minutes, with a reboot being the only way to fix it, which seems up be fine until I use the task switcher again.




Well I just tested this and confirmed that I have that issue, then again I never use my recent button so I had no idea. This is what I meant when I said the ROM could be the issue, people laughed now at least I have proof.


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> Well I just tested this and confirmed that I have that issue, then again I never use my recent button so I had no idea. This is what I meant when I said the ROM could be the issue, people laughed now at least I have proof.


Except that when I was having problems it wasn't at all related to using the recents button. Again, when the two pieces of glass are clicking against each other it's not a software problem


----------



## dsr13

Just took off the protector to return it and all issues disappeared...even with the events button...sorry but my protector was the problem...

Sent from my gnex


----------



## DrSuSE

codesplice said:


> Except that when I was having problems it wasn't at all related to using the recents button. Again, when the two pieces of glass are clicking against each other it's not a software problem


I don't even have that button my navbar at this time, heh.


----------



## Snow02

DrSuSE said:


> I don't even have that button my navbar at this time, heh.


That's not the only trigger, just a known one. For instance, canceling a tapatalk reply is also causing it for me.

There's definitely a problem in AOSP code right now causing sensitivity issues. If you have a problem with the screen not responding, power the screen off/on and you'll notice it's fine again. This is most noticeable with the nav bar buttons.


----------



## Pobega

I love the Fantom, even if the cutouts are a bit weird and the sensitivity is a bit wonky it's a fantastic device. I'd much rather keep my virgin screen than anything else.

Can it be re-applied? I'm just wondering, since I applied mine the TINIEST bit too far down-right.

The only thing that's really bothering me is some of the dots in the screen show no matter what kind of light I'm in. I've asked for an exchange, but I love the quality of your products and I'll be sure to buy all my Nexus 7 accessories from you guys when I order mine.

All in all, I don't regret my purchase and I'd make it again.


----------



## calihawki

I tested out the *bug* situation and that definitely isn't it. I can't use the Nav buttons even after a reboot without hitting the Recent Apps button. The buttons worked perfectly before I swapped out the screen protector. I love this screen protector but it is bugging the crap out of me having to hit the Nav Buttons over and over again. I am going to try applying pressure to the bottom portion of the protector as suggested. I sure hope that works.


----------



## DrSuSE

Snow02 said:


> That's not the only trigger, just a known one. For instance, canceling a tapatalk reply is also causing it for me.
> 
> There's definitely a problem in AOSP code right now causing sensitivity issues. If you have a problem with the screen not responding, power the screen off/on and you'll notice it's fine again. This is most noticeable with the nav bar buttons.


Yeah... definitely not happening for me. I won't bother reading through that whole thread to form an opinion on whether or not it is valid for anyone else, but for me it isn't applicable. Bear in mind I didn't just get this phone at the same time as this protector or anything, lol. I've been using it for a fair bit of time.


----------



## slow88lx

Are there going to be any changes made to the design or should I just return it for a refund?


----------



## pmoradi2002

slow88lx said:


> Are there going to be any changes made to the design or should I just return it for a refund?


The next revision will have a different LED hole and the screen size will be change a bit. That will be in a few months.


----------



## blaine07

I don't know if I'm not as picky as everyone else or what but... received mine this afternoon & installed it. So far, so good. Mine appears to be cut out perfect & I can't seem to catch any of the navigation buttons acting wonky.

Long as it stays as it is now then chalked me up for a happy customer.

Sidenote... they forgot to throw my ExoSkin in box with it & a quick phone call later & its on its way. Great customer support for me. No haggle, no hassle.

Thanks for going above and beyond out on a limb with this. I can't speak for everyone else BUT I'm personally satisfied!

Thanks!

Edit: see attached picture. If it weren't for camera flash dots in protector wouldn't be visible...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barski

I'm kinda shocked to see some of issues people are having. Mine has been good since day one. Navigation bars and all.

Could it be because of a dirty screen below the protector? Maybe clean the phones screen with alcohol, then apply.


----------



## calihawki

barski said:


> I'm kinda shocked to see some of issues people are having. Mine has been good since day one. Navigation bars and all.
> 
> Could it be because of a dirty screen below the protector? Maybe clean the phones screen with alcohol, then apply.


Mine was squeaky clean before I applied it. I peeled off old protector and cleaned it good then applied. I did apply mine from the top to bottom to align it properly. Not one issue with the top points just toward the bottom where the nav buttons are. It is very hit and miss. They will work fine for a while then not work at all then work then not all, etc...


----------



## chucklehead

For those that have received yours, what was the turnaround time for delivery If you were tracking through the USPS tracking site?


----------



## calihawki

chucklehead said:


> For those that have received yours, what was the turnaround time for delivery If you were tracking through the USPS tracking site?


My preorder shipped on the 3rd and received it on the 7th.


----------



## imnuts

chucklehead said:


> For those that have received yours, what was the turnaround time for delivery If you were tracking through the USPS tracking site?


Mine shipped out with the first orders and I received it on Monday.


----------



## SD_Ryan

chucklehead said:


> For those that have received yours, what was the turnaround time for delivery If you were tracking through the USPS tracking site?


2-4 days w/Priority Mail. Mine took 2 days and I could drive to their office and back on a long lunch break.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

Love this protector. I peeled off my old screen protector an was amazed at how foggy and gross it was. My real GNEX screen, which I have never touched without a protector, was clear and clean as day. I slapped this new protector down and didn't lose a bit of clarity. Great product.

Two issues though:

(1) Despite cleaning everything off before applying, I still managed to get a really annoying piece of white fuzz under the protector and it seems to be stuck to the protector rather than the screen. Any good tips on how to clean that off (I cannot stare at that for the next couple of years) without messing up the protector?

(2) It doesn't seem to be all that fingerprint resistant. The prints come off clean and easy, but I was really hoping for an almost print free existence.

Thanks for creating this great product OP!


----------



## Gbcue

Lift off, use a piece of scotch tape and slip it under. The dust should be attracted to the tape due to positive/negative charges and/or adhesive, hopefully.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Alright guys I'm going to be going out of town tomorrow until Wednesday, so if I do not respond to questions, PM's, or emails from the site that is why.


----------



## bhayes444

Yeah, I've been using this protector for a couple of days now and my overall impressions are as follows:

1) The colors didn't seem to be as vibrant with it on as with it off. Don't get me wrong, they still look fantastic, just not as much without the protector.
2) I too am having sensitivity issues with the screen protector on, mainly around the navbar buttons. But in all honesty you have to press down on the screen a bit harder than normal because of that ever so slight gap between the protector and screen (plus since the screen curves around that area it makes the gap just a bit larger). It just takes some getting used to, because when I first was using it, my normal touches weren't being accepted all the time because of this. Just had to adjust.
3) The matrix of dots on the screen for the UV protection thing is noticeable in the right light but it doesn't bother me in the slightest.
4) The black border doesn't look as bad as I initially thought it might. It gives it a different look, which I kind of like. Granted it's not as clean as without the protector, but it's not bad. Although it took a while to line up the notification light to be as dead center as I could get it; which caused me to peel up just a couple hair widths of the black border on the lower left corner of the protector due to my fingernail getting up under there to pry.
5) The earpiece cutout isn't as comfortable as without the phone, you can definitely feel the edges of the protector there but they're not going to cut into you or anything.
6) This thing comes off clean, and I don't see how it will loose adhesion to the screen (that adhesive is freaking strong).

Final thoughts are that I'm still gonna have it on due to the simple fact that I can throw my keys on top of my phone and the screen will be fine. Not that I make a habit of doing this, but there's always that time where you forget that your phone is one pocket and the keys or something else goes in and nicks up the screen. Plus, I do sports officiating and if I need to use my phone a clean and dirt free hand is not always an option.

P.S. The packaging it comes in is high class. The box has a magnetic latch! For a screen protector that seems a little over the top, but they want you to feel that this thing oozes quality, and trust me it does.


----------



## Kinru

pmoradi2002 said:


> The next revision will have a different LED hole and the screen size will be change a bit. That will be in a few months.


Why will the revision take so long to get?


----------



## ngo93

Interested to see how the next version fairs. I would get it once it's out, buuuut.... by then the next Nexus will be upon us =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

Kinru said:


> Why will the revision take so long to get?


The minimum orders are quite high...


----------



## wyllic

pmoradi2002 said:


> The minimum orders are quite high...


So are a lot of the users of this site


----------



## wyrdtrtle

Op, i just have to say thank you. This is far and away the best decision ive made to protect my Gnex. I am very happy with boyh the fit and the ease of application. Im not certain why others are having touch problems, just as a silly test when it first arrived i put it on with the outer film still attached and used it like that for sveral hours. although there were spots of touch insensitivity overall it worked fine thru film and all. I notice zero, not one bit of touch loss anywhere not nav buttons not screen edges its great. some damage may have occured to some of these peoples protectors, but im willing to bet most was caused by poor prep and hurried application.

Sadly there are always scammers that break things and want others to be held responsible. hopefully your Co will still be dealing these types of protectors when i replace my current phone
thx again


----------



## litrekid

Not to mention the people with problems will always be more vocal than the satisfied customers. All I can say is pmoradi has handled all this very professionally and has kept everyone up to date like a professional. I have followed this since day one and am a very satisfied customer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbill

I'm bothered by the number of THIS SUX WANT MONEY BACK WAAH WAAH I BROKE IT GIMME NEW ONE complaints that I've seen just on this message board - people, relax. NO OTHER COMPANY dared put out a tempered glass screen protector for our GNex devices. XGear took a chance, came out with what I think is a great product (especially for a first revision), and got it to us at a decent price. If this doesn't sour the company on doing another device, I'll buy their equivalent protector for the Nexus 7 tablet if/when it is released.

If you're unhappy with the product or it's less than what you expected, email the company through their established lines of communication on the web site, and *be patient*. Remember that there's ONE GUY filling all the orders, handling returns, and dealing with us - the most picky and vocal of his customers. Cut him some slack.

I have no relation to XGear other than as a happy customer - I bought three of the Fantom screen protectors so that I have spares and in case I switch from a CDMA to a GSM GNexus.


----------



## milan616

I was very happy with my protector except for the small defect in the glass (a speck of something trapped in there). I sent an email and I'm getting a replacement. Xgear has been fantastic and I look forward to future products from them.


----------



## danstah

I am very happy with my protector! Lined up great and was really easy to apply. Not a huge fan of the dots when in direct sunlight but its not a big problem by any means


----------



## iankellogg

I got my screen protector in a few days ago and I'm not that satisfied really. The screen it self is very nice and the capacitive dots don't bother me but I am having significant touch insensitivity around the edges, the Nav bar doesn't work and the keyboard area is very hit and miss. I installed the screen very well and i don't have any corners sticking up so I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## bobsmith

Just got it. Install was easy, misaligned the first time, so I simply took it off and put it back on. The colors are a bit meh, but it's nice.


----------



## bobsmith

Ummm, when I was taking it off to re apply, it seems that my nail took of some adhesive at the top. There is an air like thing at the top. But I won't complain.


----------



## themikeyan

Put mine on at 2am after i got back in town, works great, no nav bar sensitivity issues here... so far amazing... I do see the dots under certain lighting conditions but it doesn't bother me.

Mike


----------



## thehotboy

just got mine in the mail, easiest install ever .. i do see the dots with the screen off but i don't mind, to be honest i like it. sensitivity could be a little better but considering i just installed it i think it will get better with use as the screen protector will start to stick better. As for the feel, it feels great and smooth as i use my phone. only minor issue i seem to have is that i fear the screen protector does not let my phone fit properly in my incipio case but that might just be seeing things

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

Just installed mine.. Slightly misaligned but nonetheless I have no issues so far other than a small fiber that sneaked in there.... Grrrr

if it still works good in a couple days I'm going to order 1 for my wife's nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## Paradinglunatic

I just ordered a second screen protector. Just got a Nexus for the wife last night (off contract through craigslist to keep our unlimited data). Thanks for making this screen protector. My wife said she loved how it felt compared to her old wet apply that was on her droid 2.


----------



## juergen99

juergen99 said:


> The dots don't bother me. It looks kind of interesting in a good way. It has a great feel to it, virtually indistinguishable from a naked screen. I had a sort of rainbow spot in the middle. It would move around depending on where I pressed the screen. However, it seems to have disappeared. So far so good. Unfortunately I am having the sensitivity problem on the navbar. It's very inconsistant. Sometimes it works perfectly. Sometimes I need quite a bit of force. Sometimes in between. If it continues I'm not sure I could live with the issue. I will give it a little more time because I really love it and hope it will fix itself (fingers crossed).


Update: Shortly after that post I emailed Poya at XGear inquiring about a replacement. The next time I checked my email (maybe 2 hours later) I already had a response stating my replacement had already shipped! That same day, the protector started to pop up at the curve point about 2/3rds down the screen. That made it easy to remove today now that I have the replacement (2 days shipping!). I carefully cleaned my phone and applied the replacement. I'm happy with the allignment. Response is pretty much perfect, even at the lower right corner (which was the worst area for me). I had the rainbow spot initially but it has disappeared in the hour or so that it has been on. I couldn't ask for anything more. And that also applies to the service I got from Poya and XGear.


----------



## jcwarren217

Got mine today and love it. It really is as easy to put on as everyone says. I can notice the dots when there's a light reflecting in the screen but it doesn't take away from anything at all. Not a big deal at all.

Sensitivity is fine. When I first installed and touched the screen everything was perfect except the menu key. Only because the small layer of glue and the fact that I didn't press the protector down yet. Once I pressed it firmly down and sat on it for a bit I haven't noticed any problems at all. I would definitely recommend it to anyone. A big thanks to the OP and to people considering the fantom don't listen to the negative reviews. It really is a great product and from what others are saying, xgear is a great company and will refund if you really don't like it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsmith

Love the fact that it can reinstall and not lose stickiness.


----------



## iPois0n

Accidentally fell asleep on my phone last night (ambien). Seems to have helped Navy bar sensitivity. Lol


----------



## drago34

I just received mine and it went on quick and clean. Thanks for a great product OP.


----------



## alershka

I ordered mine and I am expecting it Wednesday. I am coming from a wet install XOSkin. Any suggestions on how to prep for a good install?

Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ngo93

alershka said:


> I ordered mine and I am expecting it Wednesday. I am coming from a wet install XOSkin. Any suggestions on how to prep for a good install?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


The usual. Setup in a steamy bathroom and wipe down the screen with a microfiber cloth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paradinglunatic

alershka said:


> I ordered mine and I am expecting it Wednesday. I am coming from a wet install XOSkin. Any suggestions on how to prep for a good install?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I just made sure the screen was nice and clean. I actually used a clean sheet from one of those lint remover rolls..the sticky ones, just to make sure there was no lint at all on the screen. After that I just started from the top and worked my way down. I kept the bottom up using a fingertip while slowly pressing the sides down as I moved further down the screen. I haven't had any sensitivity issues. Some one said they sat on theirs for a little while to make sure it's stuck to the screen nice and good.


----------



## mldiroff

I go naked with every device, though I've tried lots of screen protectors on lots of devices. This is without question the best screen protector I've ever used. Take your time and press hard. It's easy and looks flawless.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goosedeath

Got mine today and installed at work. Visually it's like there's nothing over the screen. Sensitivity seems fine, although the menu button in the lower right corner is harder to get a response from. To be fair, my nav bar is resized to 24dpi. That small and even w/ a bare screen it's less responsive. 
Great product so far!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litrekid

+1 on the steamy bathroom. I also used the little cloth after install to rub the sides and top with some pressure to help it adhere. Works better then trying to use ur bare fingers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsmith

Evidently I managed a small scratch on this with 8H hardness?


----------



## TeeRom

Sitting on the phone for about 10 minutes fixed my touch sensitivity issues.


----------



## BurnOne

I got mine yesterday, popped it on about 30 minutes ago. I gotta say I am also very surprised at so many people having issues. My device feels basically the same as it always has as far as touch. I passed the phone around to a couple people in the room I installed it in where I could clearly see the dots with screen off only and no one mentioned it. In the other room lit only by sunlight from the windows it looks even better from natural light. My god so far I love it as I hate screen protectors normally on any of my devices. If I had one complaint it would be that the unit is not cut perfectly. The border is slightly bigger on the left than on the right and the curve on the bottum left is not uniform to the curve of the phone where the right side is. I have all the holes and cut outs lined up perfectly. After I slipped my diztronic tpu case back on It becomes a non issue.

Thanks everyone involved at Xgear !


----------



## jyarbrough20

I love this protector....easy install...no sensitivity issues at all here....only thing is a little rainbow, anyone know the best way to get that out? Or will it eventually fade away?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177

All excited because I see in my email that everything got delivered to my office... come in on a Sunday to pick it up and it looks like they left it with the office next door which is closed... to break in or not to break in...


----------



## vanhoud

I'm officially in love with this screen protector... LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## Threatcon

ngo93 said:


> The usual. Setup in a steamy bathroom and wipe down the screen with a microfiber cloth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ditto! Easiest for sure way to keep dust away!!


----------



## BurnOne

yep I love mine too, I reapplied it and it aligns better than I previously thought. completely happy with my purchase.


----------



## kevguillot

I am very pleased with this product!! No issues for me. I would definitely buy more of thier products!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xxw0lfxx

I am defiantly interested in one! Where can I order?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar

Xxw0lfxx said:


> I am defiantly interested in one! Where can I order?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Look in the op

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## marcw

another happy customer X 2!


----------



## bobsmith

Yep a scratch, only visible like the dots in direct sunlight. Also from my removing it, some of the black in the corners peeled up and now it is just clear glass, looks the same as the screen.


----------



## hazard209

So after about 5 days the protector started popping up around the curved edges..

On the plus side I'm currently at the beach for vacation and apparently dropped my phone during a night of inebriation and the protector spider webbed around the speaker just like it was supposed to. Very satisfied with that. I'm definitely going to purchase a replacement and hopefully mine was just slightly defective with the adhesive.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## ngo93

Ugh, I just found a piece of lint under the screen protector that was definitely not there before. I believe this is from the protector lifting from the screen and then the lint got in, will try to pull it off and reapply it tomorrow or the next day. Hope I don't crack it, wish me luck!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paradinglunatic

ngo93 said:


> Ugh, I just found a piece of lint under the screen protector that was definitely not there before. I believe this is from the protector lifting from the screen and then the lint got in, will try to pull it off and reapply it tomorrow or the next day. Hope I don't crack it, wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


To be honest, I can't imagine how lint would have slipped past what would have been a microscopic gap between the screen and the adhesive. If anything the lint would have stuck to the adhesive before making its way between the screen and the protector. If you do have a big enough gap between the screen and the protector that lint got in, you shouldn't have too difficult of a time lifting the protector to reapply. Either way...be really careful not to allow the protector to flex much.


----------



## ngo93

Paradinglunatic said:


> To be honest, I can't imagine how lint would have slipped past what would have been a microscopic gap between the screen and the adhesive. If anything the lint would have stuck to the adhesive before making its way between the screen and the protector. If you do have a big enough gap between the screen and the protector that lint got in, you shouldn't have too difficult of a time lifting the protector to reapply. Either way...be really careful not to allow the protector to flex much.


Yeah I would've thought that too but well there it is lol. There's another piece of dust lower down that's stuck to the adhesive now that just noticed too. Sometimes the protector lifts so much when I push it down I hear a big click. And will do, thanks for the advice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlbettag

I love this screen protector. Also - my front glass had a tiny crack in it at the corner where I damaged it from a fall, and for $30 this is definitely the best 'repair' money can buy!

LOVE IT


----------



## CC16177

Installed mine a couple hours ago.

I'm in love. No issues at all. For what its worth I heated the protector up a bit with a heat gun before applying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

CC16177 said:


> Installed mine a couple hours ago.
> 
> I'm in love. No issues at all. For what its worth I heated the protector up a bit with a heat gun before applying.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What was the rationale for adding heat? I know hardened glass undergoes a very specific heat treatment I wouldn't want to mess with, plus adhesive is typically quite meltable.


----------



## milan616

Got my replacement and sent back my defective one! Thanks again!


----------



## codesplice

Snow02 said:


> What was the rationale for adding heat? I know hardened glass undergoes a very specific heat treatment I wouldn't want to mess with, plus adhesive is typically quite meltable.


The idea is that the "meltable" adhesive becomes softer/stickier when subjected to heat.


----------



## EniGmA1987

Snow02 said:


> What was the rationale for adding heat? I know hardened glass undergoes a very specific heat treatment I wouldn't want to mess with, plus adhesive is typically quite meltable.


rational would have been to heat up the adhesive so it can be pressed down thinner and then it would harder up and bond in a tighter way. But that is only if the adhesive retains the same level of stickiness after it has been heated and then cooled. Should be fine though, we heat up glue really hot for application and then let it cool where I work for some of the cartons we manufacture and the glue does not lose its level of stickiness


----------



## CC16177

Snow02 said:


> What was the rationale for adding heat? I know hardened glass undergoes a very specific heat treatment I wouldn't want to mess with, plus adhesive is typically quite meltable.


My answer is essentially a combination of the two posts above.

A. I thought the adhesive would reduce in size slightly (or spread out more evenly, which it did) so that when I applied it would require less force to achieve a tight bond.
B. In my experience with this type of adhesive it will actually adhere better if it is warmed up slightly before it's placed, then let it cool to have the best "hold".
C. I like to play with heat guns.


----------



## iNate71

ngo93 said:


> Ugh, I just found a piece of lint under the screen protector that was definitely not there before. I believe this is from the protector lifting from the screen and then the lint got in, will try to pull it off and reapply it tomorrow or the next day. Hope I don't crack it, wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I had the same thing happen to me. I applied it and tit was perfect. No lint or anything.

A few hours later, a small piece appeared. No clue how. xD


----------



## DrSuSE

Got my replacement today and it works fine... at least initially speaking. It's only been about 10 minutes. I will report back after some more time has passed.

That said, it is already better than the first one, so I guess when I put then new screen protector on it updated my ROM. Nice feature!









Kidding aside, thank you for replacing the defective one... nice to be able to use the whole screen again. Really really hoping that it lasts and the protector doesn't begin lifting away from the screen or something.


----------



## blaine07

Over last few days everything still works great but light sensors next to earpiece have accumulated dust underneath causing auto brightness to act wonky. Anyone else see this issue with it so close to earpiece? Suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milan616

One thing I noticed is a side effect of the protector. When wearing polarized sunglasses if the phone was rotated to 45 degrees left I couldn't see anything, to the right full brightness. With the protector no more brightness shifts depending on angles, but you do get some rainbowing. I actually prefer the effect with the protector on. Makes looking down at the phone in the car walking outside less problematic.


----------



## drak1071

Been using this screen protector for 6 days now and I'm pretty pleased.

I installed the protector twice. The first time I lined up everything perfectly and found that the top of the protector seemed to cut off a few pixels from the notification bar while leaving a few extra at the bottom. It wasn't a big deal and was really only noticable if you angled the phone downwards while using it but I decided to remove it and re-apply. The adhesive on this protector is super strong but I was able to pry it off (almost thought I'd have to use a butter knife) and was sucessfully re-apply it. I was a little worried that it wouldn't stick as well as the first time; however, it seems to be a non issue.

Some observations:
- Screen feels exactly like stock glass although you can feel that it's raised if you run your finger along the sides
- The dot matrix does not show with the screen on unless you have your brightness set to low & have the sun shining directly on it
- Buttons towards the bottom of the screen protector sometimes require a harder keypress but it's not enough to complain about and I've gotten used to it
- No rainbow effect. No pixelation.
- Shows the same amount of fingerprints as stock.

Overall - excellent product & appreciate all of the OP's hard work!!


----------



## blaine07

blaine07 said:


> Over last few days everything still works great but light sensors next to earpiece have accumulated dust underneath causing auto brightness to act wonky. Anyone else see this issue with it so close to earpiece? Suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


After thinking more it looks like itd been bbeneficial to cutout from ear speaker all the way to other side of light sensors...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice

blaine07 said:


> After thinking more it looks like itd been bbeneficial to cutout from ear speaker all the way to other side of light sensors...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Unless I'm mistaken, the sensor immediately next to the speaker is the proximity sensor (a blinky IR led with a sensor next to it to detect the IR reflection). The actual light sensor is the next one over.

Still, dust over the proximity sensor could easily cause problems. Maybe the next version should have a shape more similar to the ZAGG InvisiShield, where the protector ducks down below the speaker and sensors (and camera)?


----------



## vanhoud

Does anyone else not use a case with this screen protector?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## alershka

Mine arrived today. I am very happy with it. I will have to get used to the finger smudges but that is far better than the constant edge lift off of the wet apply protectors I've been using.

Hopefully you have one in development for the Nexus 7. I'll be preordering as soon as it is announced 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

vanhoud said:


> Does anyone else not use a case with this screen protector?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


I never use a case.. I have a couple but swap batteries too often for it to be worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

I just want to say I've had this protector on for only eight hours but so far it has made me fall in love with this phone all over again.

Anyone who has been on the fence... I strongly encourage you to take the plunge.

After all $30 is only like four gallons of gas anyways these days...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

CC16177 said:


> I never use a case.. I have a couple but swap batteries too often for it to be worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've stopped using mine because I think it was messing with the bottom of the screen protector causing me to loose the nav buttons unless I press real hard. The case was pretty tight fitting. No issues without the case. The phone feels so thin now haha (gsm)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## defcon

vanhoud said:


> I've stopped using mine because I think it was messing with the bottom of the screen protector causing me to loose the nav buttons unless I press real hard. The case was pretty tight fitting. No issues without the case. The phone feels so thin now haha (gsm)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


unfortunately I had to remove mine as well, man it looked so nice and no other screen protector looked so good, but I couldn't type as fast and words had missed letters repetitively and typing was a big pain, im very happy that you guys made this protector, and I hope you guys improve it sooner than later because of the new nexus that will come out. I would however appreciate a big discount on a second version, but I dont want the company to lose money


----------



## CC16177

defcon said:


> unfortunately I had to remove mine as well, man it looked so nice and no other screen protector looked so good, but I couldn't type as fast and words had missed letters repetitively and typing was a big pain, im very happy that you guys made this protector, and I hope you guys improve it sooner than later because of the new nexus that will come out. I would however appreciate a big discount on a second version, but I dont want the company to lose money


I think he was referring to removing his case. If you are having problems typing I would suggest getting a replacement before you call it quits. I installed mine today and have had zero issues as far as typing is concerned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

Guys, I'm out of town currently which is why I haven't answered any emails or questions. If you do receive a reply from an email you sent it will be from my boss which knows nothing about android and doesn't deal with a lot of customers, so wait until the end of this week to send us an email as I will be back in the office

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaine07

pmoradi2002 said:


> Guys, I'm out of town currently which is why I haven't answered any emails or questions. If you do receive a reply from an email you sent it will be from my boss which knows nothing about android and doesn't deal with a lot of customers, so wait until the end of this week to send us an email as I will be back in the office
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My protector tonight developed a big like rainbow looking circle smear in dead center of screen. Not sure what to do? Pm me? Should I just wait and call later or is it something I can fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987

blaine07 said:


> My protector tonight developed a big like rainbow looking circle smear in dead center of screen. Not sure what to do? Pm me? Should I just wait and call later or is it something I can fix?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Might have been there and you just didnt notice. Sometimes it is hard to because it should only be visible at certain angles or light reflections. The reason for this is pressing too hard when applying, especially near the middle portion of the screen protector. Re-applying with less pressure will fix this


----------



## blaine07

EniGmA1987 said:


> Might have been there and you just didnt notice. Sometimes it is hard to because it should only be visible at certain angles or light reflections. The reason for this is pressing too hard when applying, especially near the middle portion of the screen protector. Re-applying with less pressure will fix this


Ill give it a shot. Hope this thing doesn't explode lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pobega

blaine07 said:


> Guys, I'm out of town currently which is why I haven't answered any emails or questions. If you do receive a reply from an email you sent it will be from my boss which knows nothing about android and doesn't deal with a lot of customers, so wait until the end of this week to send us an email as I will be back in the office
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I emailed looking for a replacement, I guess you thought I had the same problem as the person above but I don't; the dots on the matrix always glow rainbow colored when the screen is on. I'll email again at the end of the week, thanks for your patience & help, the Fantom is great.


----------



## chucklehead

I'm a little frustrated as my order shows shipped on the 3rd and I've yet to receive it.
Anyone else have that much of a delay? Figures as of this writing the USPS tracking is down and I can't confirm everything.


----------



## CC16177

chucklehead said:


> I'm a little frustrated as my order shows shipped on the 3rd and I've yet to receive it.
> Anyone else have that much of a delay? Figures as of this writing the USPS tracking is down and I can't confirm everything.


It definitely should not take that long. It shipped from Anaheim, CA to Norwalk, CT for me in 2-3 days... and that's about as far as you could ship something in the US...


----------



## Threatcon

CC16177 said:


> It definitely should not take that long. It shipped from Anaheim, CA to Norwalk, CT for me in 2-3 days... and that's about as far as you could ship something in the US...


Actually I'm overseas military in Europe, with a US address. It only took a week for me to get mine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid

pmoradi2002 said:


> Guys, I'm out of town currently which is why I haven't answered any emails or questions. If you do receive a reply from an email you sent it will be from my boss which knows nothing about android and doesn't deal with a lot of customers, so wait until the end of this week to send us an email as I will be back in the office
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ah good to know, thanks


----------



## dorkboy69

I took mine off today the sensitivity was getting worse. I was having to press really hard to get the screen to do anything. Will email them at the end of the week for a replacement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FSRBIKER

The past several days while in the car I placed my phone under my thigh to and from work. I have to say the screen is very sensitive now, I would suggest people giving it a try. Use your head and don't crush your phone by sitting on it completely or on a hard chair.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Demiurgic

How does it get worse? Seems to me that whatever effect the screen protector is having on touch response it would a constant thing. Just seems odd that the screen protector could get worse over time unless the adhesive is doing something. Did removing it help at all or are you still having issues?


----------



## chucklehead

chucklehead said:


> I'm a little frustrated as my order shows shipped on the 3rd and I've yet to receive it.
> Anyone else have that much of a delay? Figures as of this writing the USPS tracking is down and I can't confirm everything.


It figures...
After I posted this, I received it in the mail today. I'm in Pgh, PA but I didn't think it would take that long.

It installed easily and aligns perfectly. Sensitivity seems to be just fine.
I figured I'd flash the most recent AOKP nightly after installing it so it would get warm from installing and adjusting settings. Others have commented that might help the adhesive if the device is warm.

First impressions are... I love it! The feel is smooth and perfect like there wasn't anything even on it. Fingerprints still seem to show up just as much. The dots really don't bother me since when the phone is on they're basically invisible.

It also still fits in my GS3 portrait just fine.

Guess I'll see what it's like after a few days.


----------



## bobsmith

I'm pissed. The stickiness is getting worse, there are scratches on it, and sensitivity. The black came off at places where I took it off, dust gets trapped easily under when applying, but I can't risk taking it off again because it probably won't stick, and FINGERPRINTS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Threatcon

Received my TGSP yesterday and it's been on my GN for 24 hours now. I (by complete accident) got it lined up perfectly on the first try and have not had any major problems. Every once in a while I have to press a little harder on the nav buttons, but that I can live with. The smoothness of scrolling my finger across the glass is very nice to the touch. It added a layer of "Sexiness" to my phone that impresses others when they see it! The dot matrix system is not a distraction at all. I can see the dot matrix if the screen is off and phone is tilted to the side in a lighted room or outside in the sunlight. I too have the lint like hairs on the sticky side of the TGSP, maybe 4 in total. This is most defiantly from the factory and in the glue on the back side. I installed in a cool steamed room and impossible for any sort of lint/dust to be airborne. The few lint/hairs on the screen again are not a distraction at all. 100's of times better than any plastic type screen protector I have used in the past, wet or dry application type.

Just thought I'd share my experience and say thanks to the OP for this and all involved! I love it and would pre-order today if the same was made for my Nexus 7!!!!


----------



## maximus4

This thing is fantastic... easiest install of any protector I've used and has the best feel being glass. Thanks for making it happen OP!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Empathy

Mine started pulling away from the screen and wouldnt adhere no matter how much pressure was applied. Will have to put in for a replacement today.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Now I have a few people on here stating that we refused their return/exchange. Let me explain something real quick as to why we did that-

We will gladly exchange an item that is defective, as most of you know we do this very quickly without any questions asked.

But if you SMASHED, SNAPPED, and/or CRACKED the protector this is NOT under the warranty. This would be like crashing a car then trying to take it back to the dealership for an exchange.


----------



## dorkboy69

Demiurgic said:


> How does it get worse? Seems to me that whatever effect the screen protector is having on touch response it would a constant thing. Just seems odd that the screen protector could get worse over time unless the adhesive is doing something. Did removing it help at all or are you still having issues?


I think it was because the adhesive is releasing and lifting the protector away from the screen. It worked great for the first week then started to lift and I had to apply pressure to get the screen to do anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> Now I have a few people on here stating that we refused their return/exchange. Let me explain something real quick as to why we did that-
> 
> We will gladly exchange an item that is defective, as most of you know we do this very quickly without any questions asked.
> 
> But if you SMASHED, SNAPPED, and/or CRACKED the protector this is NOT under the warranty. This would be like crashing a car then trying to take it back to the dealership for an exchange.


I kind of figured that was common sense.


----------



## Donkey80

I've had this on for a couple of weeks now and it keeps getting better! I had the navbar sensitivity concern mentioned by others, but it is gone now. It was either the protector settling or my switch from the liquid betas to Bamfs newest release. Either way, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Formula84

CC16177 said:


> My answer is essentially a combination of the two posts above.
> 
> A. I thought the adhesive would reduce in size slightly (or spread out more evenly, which it did) so that when I applied it would require less force to achieve a tight bond.
> B. In my experience with this type of adhesive it will actually adhere better if it is warmed up slightly before it's placed, then let it cool to have the best "hold".
> C. I like to play with heat guns.


Okay so I got a replacement because of line up issues and sensitivity. When the replacement arrived I used a hairdryer to heat the adhesive side and after applying I sat on it like code splice for a good ten minutes. The lineup is better but not perfect, although sensitivity issues I was having before are not there.

I should note there is definitely a bug in JB that causes random sensitivity issues that get magnified by having this on that others may not recognize. But when I notice sensitivity issues, without touching the protector at all, putting the phone to sleep and waking fixes it, also a reboot does it as well. I noticed two things that seem to trigger and were reported earlier in this thread, one is the recent app task switcher and the second is using tapatalk. When it happens it's not like it was before, it's bearable now and just takes a bit more of a press...but I can assure you it's the software doing that not the protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

Formula84 said:


> Okay so I got a replacement because of line up issues and sensitivity. When the replacement arrived I used a hairdryer to heat the adhesive side and after applying I sat on it like code splice for a good ten minutes. The lineup is better but not perfect, although sensitivity issues I was having before are not there.
> 
> I should note there is definitely a bug in JB that causes random sensitivity issues that get magnified by having this on that others may not recognize. But when I notice sensitivity issues, without touching the protector at all, putting the phone to sleep and waking fixes it, also a reboot does it as well. I noticed two things that seem to trigger and were reported earlier in this thread, one is the recent app task switcher and the second is using tapatalk. When it happens it's not like it was before, it's bearable now and just takes a bit more of a press...but I can assure you it's the software doing that not the protector.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I'm glad it's working out. You definitely seemed a bit frustrated.

That's an annoying bug, huh?


----------



## jdgarcia12

dropped my phone today. Screen protector did it's job perfectly. No damage to phone whatsoever. Ordering another now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Just figured I'd add my two cents in. I received and installed my protector on August 8th and I'm still not having any sensitivity problems. Still love the screen protector. The second one should be showing up today for my wife's Nexus. Thanks again!


----------



## musashiken

Finally got mine today after a week of it flying across the world.

Installation was really easy.

The only problem I have is a tiny rainbow smudge in the middle of the screen but I can hardly see it with the screen on.

Touch sensitivity is still the same, but perhaps my thumbs are big so I have no problems pressing the on screen buttons.

Will let it sit for a day and see how it goes. So far I'm pretty satisfied with it.

Also it does attract some fingerprints and oils but it's much much easier to wipe glass clean than a soft screen protector.


----------



## marcw

jdgarcia12 said:


> dropped my phone today. Screen protector did it's job perfectly. No damage to phone whatsoever. Ordering another now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I am glad your phone is ok, I just don't understand how this would protect the phone's glass from cracking.


----------



## GqSkrub

Received SP
Install was so easy I double checked. 
Screen feels great! 
Grid is meh.
Collects dust but not fingerprints 
After a week the adhesive is releasing. screen clicks.


----------



## blackplague1347

Got mine in the mail yesterday while I wasn't home and installed it today (~30 minutes ago as of writing).

*Pros:*
Easy to install.
Screen feels amazing. I love it. I had a cheap Wal-Mart, Verizon version of a GNex screen protector. It didn't feel too bad or anything, but there's just something about glass...
As far as I can tell, screen quality hasn't diminished one bit. The grid of dots is invisible when in use and most of the time when not in use.
I love the "tap" sound that my finger makes against the phone now that I'm touching glass instead of plastic. But that's just me.
Fits Case-Mate Pop case (I'm using the original Verizon version with my GSM phone - the one where the USB cable doesn't fit







)
*Cons:*
Difficult to keep dust/lint away from the screen while applying the protector.
Screen sensitivity is somewhat diminished.*
Might want to increase the haptic feedback if, like me, you like the mini-vibration on your finger while operating. Just a part of having another layer of glass on your phone, I suppose.
This may just be me, but after applying, I have a strange "haze" or "fog" on my screen. I can't wipe it off, so I would guess it's between the two layers of glass somehow. I can't tell yet what the cause is, but I'll give it a little time and see if it goes away. I don't think it's affecting the screen quality at all, so I forget about it most of the time.
This is all I can think of offhand. Will edit/update post as necessary.

*Conditioning yourself to press a wee bit harder on the screen will remedy this issue easily, I would imagine. I did a mini "test" with the home button. If I rapidly, (extremely) lightly tap the home button, it will miss pretty frequently. Pressing the button more deliberately, it will hit 99 times out of 100 (it didn't miss once for me when I tried it this way, but I'll give it a 99/100 just in case). Same goes for the recents button. It seems like the screen protector makes it so that the GNex takes a split second longer to recognize a touch than it normally would.


----------



## CC16177

marcw said:


> I am glad your phone is ok, I just don't understand how this would protect the phone's glass from cracking.


The only way I can see this actually protecting the glass from cracking is that some of the force of impact is being absorbed by the glass protector. I would imagine the level of shock absorption being fairly minimal so overall I think it's more a "scratch protector" than anything.

For someone like myself who is EXTREMELY careful with their phone it's perfect. The only reason I use a screen protector is so that when I decide to sell the phone it has a perfectly scratch-less screen. I'm not worried so much about drop protection as I am just preserving the screen.


----------



## housry23

musashiken said:


> Finally got mine today after a week of it flying across the world.
> 
> Installation was really easy.
> 
> The only problem I have is a tiny rainbow smudge in the middle of the screen but I can hardly see it with the screen on.
> 
> Touch sensitivity is still the same, but perhaps my thumbs are big so I have no problems pressing the on screen buttons.
> 
> Will let it sit for a day and see how it goes. So far I'm pretty satisfied with it.
> 
> Also it does attract some fingerprints and oils but it's much much easier to wipe glass clean than a soft screen protector.


Your rainbow smudge can be fixed by reinstalling and not pressing so hard. If you can live with it, no biggie. I took mine off and reinstalled it and it took care of this problem for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Formula84

CC16177 said:


> The only way I can see this actually protecting the glass from cracking is that some of the force of impact is being absorbed by the glass protector. I would imagine the level of shock absorption being fairly minimal so overall I think it's more a "scratch protector" than anything.
> 
> For someone like myself who is EXTREMELY careful with their phone it's perfect. The only reason I use a screen protector is so that when I decide to sell the phone it has a perfectly scratch-less screen. I'm not worried so much about drop protection as I am just preserving the screen.


Same here. Plus I like that if i do get a scratch that bothers me I can pay another 30 bucks and correct it easily...best idea ever...OEMs need to have replaceable glass like this.


----------



## FSRBIKER

Been a week now with it installed and can't thank XGear enough for making this product.

Only occasionally I might have to press a bit harder on the nav buttons but honestly I am not worried at all about this. I also know for a fact it at times is related to JB as I have turned off the screen and back on and then its working fine. I do believe that lightly sitting on my phone on my commute last week has helped seal the protector to the screen, I had a faint clicking sound and now its gone.

So in this thread we have heard people heat the protector up slightly with a hair dryer before application and several sitting on their phones for a bit helping so I would suggest these methods for people to try.

*>>>>>>> PLEASE MAKE THIS PROTECTOR FOR THE NEXUS 7!!! <<<<<<<*


----------



## pmoradi2002

FSRBIKER said:


> Been a week now with it installed and can't thank XGear enough for making this product.
> 
> Only occasionally I might have to press a bit harder on the nav buttons but honestly I am not worried at all about this. I also know for a fact it at times is related to JB as I have turned off the screen and back on and then its working fine. I do believe that lightly sitting on my phone on my commute last week has helped seal the protector to the screen, I had a faint clicking sound and now its gone.
> 
> So in this thread we have heard people heat the protector up slightly with a hair dryer before application and several sitting on their phones for a bit helping so I would suggest these methods for people to try.
> 
> *>>>>>>> PLEASE MAKE THIS PROTECTOR FOR THE NEXUS 7!!! <<<<<<<*


I just installed a new protector on my Nexus to test out the heat method. I see no difference, all keys still work the same as before.

We are currently working on the Nexus 7, problem is that it will be quite expensive


----------



## Formula84

pmoradi2002 said:


> I just installed a new protector on my Nexus to test out the heat method. I see no difference, all keys still work the same as before.


Did you expect for it to give you a problem, lol 
If it worked for you before, then reapplied with heat, did you think it was going to give you the opposite effect?

Sorry thought that was funny, "Nothing to see here"


----------



## codesplice

pmoradi2002 said:


> I just installed a new protector on my Nexus to test out the heat method. I see no difference, all keys still work the same as before.
> 
> We are currently working on the Nexus 7, problem is that it will be quite expensive


I received my replacement yesterday (after the lower sides of mine kept popping off the screen slightly) and it does seem to be a much more solid fit. Of course, that could just be attributed to how practiced I am at applying this thing by this point! The only (exceptionally minor) issue that I now have is what looks a tiny bubble inside the protector itself. I can live with that as long as this protector doesn't develop any other issues.

Is it cool if I hold on to the other protector for a few days to make sure this one is going to work out, or do I need to get it returned ASAP?


----------



## mike dee

Wow, I love this thing! Everything went well during install. BUT, just now, as I was catching up on this thread, I read people talking about sitting on your phone to increase sensitivity. So, I did that for like 5 minutes, not applying full pressure at all, and now I have a small rainbow effect in the middle of the screen. People who have had this, will it just go away? I really don't want to remove and reinstall, but I'm a little bummed about it. If I just leave it as is for a little while, will it go away on its own? Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## codesplice

mike dee said:


> Wow, I love this thing! Everything went well during install. BUT, just now, as I was catching up on this thread, I read people talking about sitting on your phone to increase sensitivity. So, I did that for like 5 minutes, not applying full pressure at all, and now I have a small rainbow effect in the middle of the screen. People who have had this, will it just go away? I really don't want to remove and reinstall, but I'm a little bummed about it. If I just leave it as is for a little while, will it go away on its own? Thanks in advance, guys.


Yeah, I suppose there should have been a disclaimer along with my "sit on it" method. The goal is to apply pressure to the edges, where the adhesive lies. The rainbow effect shows up when the glass is actually slightly deformed; it's essentially a stress indication. It may go away on its own (if the adhesive releases slightly), but it may not. It's up to you to decide if it bothers you enough to reapply - though I believe just popping up an edge of it should relieve the stress sufficiently. I don't think you'll need to completely remove the protector.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Formula84 said:


> I received my replacement yesterday (after the lower sides of mine kept popping off the screen slightly) and it does seem to be a much more solid fit. Of course, that could just be attributed to how practiced I am at applying this thing by this point! The only (exceptionally minor) issue that I now have is what looks a tiny bubble inside the protector itself. I can live with that as long as this protector doesn't develop any other issues.
> 
> Is it cool if I hold on to the other protector for a few days to make sure this one is going to work out, or do I need to get it returned ASAP?


Of course, feel free to hold is for a few days.


----------



## musashiken

housry23 said:


> Your rainbow smudge can be fixed by reinstalling and not pressing so hard. If you can live with it, no biggie. I took mine off and reinstalled it and it took care of this problem for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks for the advice. Though my protector seems to be fairly stuck on it. Not sure if I should a lot more force to pry it out.


----------



## Threatcon

pmoradi2002 said:


> I just installed a new protector on my Nexus to test out the heat method. I see no difference, all keys still work the same as before.
> 
> We are currently working on the Nexus 7, problem is that it will be quite expensive


Put up a pre-order page for the Nexus 7 and let's get the ball rolling


----------



## Rickt

Just installed this on my phone.

Very pleased. Although im so ocd about getting it right. took me 4 times to get it perfect. 2 times had dust get under and the two times that rainbow circle. everything is set and perfect now. I do have tap a little hard on the nav bar to get it to work vs a wet screen protector. Havent notice any issue yet. Those dots will take time to get used to looking at when screen is off.


----------



## thesoldier

I like what I hear about this screen protector compared to other ones. It seems most problems are from user error or it's just defective. My phone drops 4g once in awhile, and it seems like it's getting worse. Once I decide if I'll be going for a CLNR (or 5







) then I will probably order one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucklehead

I'm still enjoying mine.

The only issue I have is the navbar is slightly less responsive. Besides that it's wonderful. The fingerprints are so easily wiped off also that they don't bother me either. And, the dots are practically a non-issue. I even forgot about them until I posted this.


----------



## Breezer23

I would love to see some high resolution photos of this.

Has anyone had issues with the edges chipping at all? My dad had issues with the SPIGEN one chipping on his iPhone 4. They refused to replace it saying he should have used a case. Won't be buying anything from them again.

Has anyone put a screen protector on their screen protector yet? Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

Breezer23 said:


> I would love to see some high resolution photos of this.
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the edges chipping at all? My dad had issues with the SPIGEN one chipping on his iPhone 4. They refused to replace it saying he should have used a case. Won't be buying anything from them again.
> 
> Has anyone put a screen protector on their screen protector yet? Haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No case here and no issues with chipping but I've only had it on for a week of so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barski

Breezer23 said:


> I would love to see some high resolution photos of this.
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the edges chipping at all? My dad had issues with the SPIGEN one chipping on his iPhone 4. They refused to replace it saying he should have used a case. Won't be buying anything from them again.
> 
> Has anyone put a screen protector on their screen protector yet? Haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No chipping here and it does get used and bumped up against. The biggest thing is to get it installed properly. Then no worries.


----------



## vanhoud

When i initially put this on, it was ever so slightly biased to the right side of the phone. After the first day, the screen protector started to lift up on the left side (could hear the 'click' sound) and i couldn't press the navbar icons. So i eventually took it off and reapplied it, this time with a slight bias towards the left side and I haven't had a single issue in the last 4 days. I think most of the listing issues and stuff is probably due to alignment.


----------



## zbraptorsdr

if you go to developer options and select show layout bounds, it may help you align yours better.


----------



## chucklehead

I had been having issues with sensitivity on the navbar where I had to try and press a little harder or more often. I tried something today that seemed to improve the sensitivity of the navbar *drastically*.

I decreased the size of my navbar from 48, the default, to 40 dpi. After a reboot I was amazed at how much more responsive the navbar was!! Even the slightest touch registered!!

I'm running AOKP Jelly Bean but I believe most other ROMs allow for changing the navbar height. If you're having sensitivity issues... try it!! Like I said, I couldn't believe how much of a difference it made. Not sure the reason why but it's been perfect!!

Honestly, now I'm _completely_ happy with my purchase!!!


----------



## SimplySweetness

chucklehead said:


> I had been having issues with sensitivity on the navbar where I had to try and press a little harder or more often. I tried something today that seemed to improve the sensitivity of the navbar *drastically*.
> 
> I decreased the size of my navbar from 48, the default, to 40 dpi. After a reboot I was amazed at how much more responsive the navbar was!! Even the slightest touch registered!!


I am going to try this! I've had the protector on for a few weeks now with no improvement on the touch sensitivity. I've debated removing it more than a handful of times. Kind of starting to hate it! It even gets worse when I go outside on some days (which I think may be from humidity?).


----------



## shreddintyres

So far have had the SP installed for over a week and must say that i am thoroughly impressed, occasionally i will run into intermittent sensitivity issues, but just a lil patience or locking and unlocking the phone remedy any issues i might have. This minor sensitivity issue with the nav bar is just a little nuisance for me when compared to the overall added protection gained from the screen protector.

if you find yourself continuously having alignment issues activate the "show layout bounds" option under settings/developer options to help align the screen protector perfectly.

thank you for a quality product.

- Cheers


----------



## damnyankees

chucklehead said:


> I had been having issues with sensitivity on the navbar where I had to try and press a little harder or more often. I tried something today that seemed to improve the sensitivity of the navbar *drastically*.
> 
> I decreased the size of my navbar from 48, the default, to 40 dpi. After a reboot I was amazed at how much more responsive the navbar was!! Even the slightest touch registered!!
> 
> I'm running AOKP Jelly Bean but I believe most other ROMs allow for changing the navbar height. If you're having sensitivity issues... try it!! Like I said, I couldn't believe how much of a difference it made. Not sure the reason why but it's been perfect!!
> 
> Honestly, now I'm _completely_ happy with my purchase!!!


I've been using the screen protector for about a day and a half, and I already contacted customer support to ask for a refund because the navbar sensitivity was such an issue for me. I was also having issues with sensitivity when I typed (I use Swiftkey 3...not sure if it's keyboard specific, or just all typing). I did two things this morning - 1, I reapplied the protector. I took it off, because I wanted to remove it for good, but figured I'd see if I could reapply it (cuz my initial installation was just baaaarely crooked). Not only did it reapply fine, but I got it on straighter, and also removed two dust specks that were under the screen from the first installation. Already happier. 2, I found Chucklehead's post and took his advice. I use CNA 3.3.1 and I switched my navbar height to 40 and rebooted. It'll take some getting used to the smaller icons, but I think I have to agree with Chucklehead's conclusion. The sensitivity DOES seem to be drastically improved. No idea why, but I'll take it. I'll continue to test drive with this setting and update my post if things changed. Chucklehead, THANK YOU.


----------



## Threatcon

chucklehead said:


> I had been having issues with sensitivity on the navbar where I had to try and press a little harder or more often. I tried something today that seemed to improve the sensitivity of the navbar *drastically*.
> 
> I decreased the size of my navbar from 48, the default, to 40 dpi. After a reboot I was amazed at how much more responsive the navbar was!! Even the slightest touch registered!!
> 
> I'm running AOKP Jelly Bean but I believe most other ROMs allow for changing the navbar height. If you're having sensitivity issues... try it!! Like I said, I couldn't believe how much of a difference it made. Not sure the reason why but it's been perfect!!
> 
> Honestly, now I'm _completely_ happy with my purchase!!!


Helped me out as well, thanks!!


----------



## Formula84

Guys are you sure it's not just the reboot that's helping you...It's been stated multiple times that if you are on jelly bean there are random sensitivity issues that self correct with a screen off and if that doesn't work a reboot will... it happens to me all the time using tapatalk on jb. I have my navbar edited as well(before this was brought up) and still see the issue at random. It's not the protector it's the software. I could not believe it myself at first until I did allot of testing. It just gets magnified while using this protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## goosedeath

Is the grid of dots a warranty issue? I've got the that's visible straight on over dark parts of the screen, and at an angle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## goodspellar

goosedeath said:


> Is the grid of dots a warranty issue? I've got the that's visible straight on over dark parts of the screen, and at an angle.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


that's supposed to be there.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Look what I got


----------



## iPois0n

pmoradi2002 said:


> Look what I got


Nice!


----------



## Phaze08

Ok, first off, I have to say I really loved this screen protector since the day I got it. The day I effortlessly slapped it on and looked at the beautiful black slate, and felt the awesomeness of it, I knew it was the one for me.
Then, over the next couple days, I began to dislike it a bit, as I had some screen sensitivity issues, but I wanted to ride it out and see if it improved. I sat on it in my car (Which has suede seats) a couple of times for about 10 minutes and at first the issues got better, then went back to the having the same problems. After a couple times though, the issues went away for good and I've been really happy for a week or so.
I've had the screen protector for about 3 weeks and today I took it out to show my parents, as I had told them about it before when they hadn't shipped yet. They were pretty impressed. Later, after we went to eat, I was texting someone and noticed a chip at the bottom of my screen. I asked my parents and they both agreed the chip wasn't there before. It not too big, but its definitively noticeable and it continues to chip, leaving a rough spot there on the phone and also the chip is growing, small pieces keep chipping off.










I'd like to know what (If anything) the op and his company plan to do about this. I hardly ever drop my phone and I have not dropped it since I put this SP on, the main reason I get SP's is because I hate how even the smallest bit of pocket debris can scratch your screen on the gnex. I hate the feel of the plastic ones so thats why I bought into this one.
Edit: Bottom line is, I'd like a replacement, I'm sure your product (or any product) isnt 100% perfect but this isnt normal I dont think, so I hope you'll give me a new one.


----------



## bryantjopplin

Phaze08 said:


> Ok, first off, I have to say I really loved this screen protector since the day I got it. The day I effortlessly slapped it on and looked at the beautiful black slate, and felt the awesomeness of it, I knew it was the one for me.
> Then, over the next couple days, I began to dislike it a bit, as I had some screen sensitivity issues, but I wanted to ride it out and see if it improved. I sat on it in my car (Which has suede seats) a couple of times for about 10 minutes and at first the issues got better, then went back to the having the same problems. After a couple times though, the issues went away for good and I've been really happy for a week or so.
> I've had the screen protector for about 3 weeks and today I took it out to show my parents, as I had told them about it before when they hadn't shipped yet. They were pretty impressed. Later, after we went to eat, I was texting someone and noticed a chip at the bottom of my screen. I asked my parents and they both agreed the chip wasn't there before. It not too big, but its definitively noticeable and it continues to chip, leaving a rough spot there on the phone and also the chip is growing, small pieces keep chipping off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what (If anything) the op and his company plan to do about this. I hardly ever drop my phone and I have not dropped it since I put this SP on, the main reason I get SP's is because I hate how even the smallest bit of pocket debris can scratch your screen on the gnex. I hate the feel of the plastic ones so thats why I bought into this one.
> Edit: Bottom line is, I'd like a replacement, I'm sure your product (or any product) isnt 100% perfect but this isnt normal I dont think, so I hope you'll give me a new one.


Ok chips don't just happen on their own. It's something that you did. Just suck it up and buy a new one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08

Apparently it did it was in my pocket the whole time. If I'm to be expected to pay another $30 to buy another sp that will mysteriously chip, I'll probably go back to plastic. While the feeling isn't as good, they don't chip. 
Btw, you weren't the op

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

This sort of message to the company should be conducted via pm or through xgears website not on a public forum.

Glass doesn't miraculously chip with out some induced stress even with a severe defect. Good luck getting xgear to send you a free sp for something that looks pretty obviously cid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Phaze08

Well if they don't replace it I don't be buying a new one. And neither will any of my friends. If it's supposedly 8h out of 10h hardness it shouldn't just chip with normal use. I didn't drop or anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnieruff

shreddintyres said:


> This sort of message to the company should be conducted via pm or through xgears website not on a public forum.
> 
> Glass doesn't miraculously chip with out some induced stress even with a severe defect. Good luck getting xgear to send you a free sp for something that looks pretty obviously cid
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Mmmm... this is where they promoted it so it is fine to complain here. Kind of like commenting on an item on Amazon.

If they do not send you a new one call your credit card company and dispute the charge. They will issue you a credit until they do...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zbraptorsdr

hmm...the jury is still out on that white, any chances on a more transparent black?


----------



## damnyankees

Formula84 said:


> Guys are you sure it's not just the reboot that's helping you...It's been stated multiple times that if you are on jelly bean there are random sensitivity issues that self correct with a screen off and if that doesn't work a reboot will... it happens to me all the time using tapatalk on jb. I have my navbar edited as well(before this was brought up) and still see the issue at random. It's not the protector it's the software. I could not believe it myself at first until I did allot of testing. It just gets magnified while using this protector.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Yes and no. Changing the height of the nav bar seems to have made the sensitivity issues way less prevalent. They are still there, though. However, I definitely agree with you that rebooting (or even just turning the screen off) helps a lot. Sometimes I can't even get the "home" button to work, but shutting the screen off and turning it back on rectifies the issue. I don't argue with your point that JB has some random sensitivity issues, and perhaps they are magnified by using this screen protector, but I NEVER had any sensitivity issues prior to using this screen protector. It's really a bummer, too, because as a protector, this things works great. Crystal clear, couldn't be easier to install, and I love how easy it is to wipe fingerprints from it. I'll continue to experiment with it, and hopefully the sensitivity issues go away or my tolerance for them goes way up


----------



## FSRBIKER

Since the JB nav bar sensitivity issue is real but possibly just not noticed much with a unprotected screen or film type screen protector is anyone running ICS?

It would be insteresting to see someone who runs ICS and what the nav bar sensitivity is then that same person flash a JB rom and compare the two with this screen protector installed..

All I can say is I am VERY HAPPY with this screen protector.


----------



## codesplice

So I've had the replacement on my phone for about a week now and haven't had any of the issues I was having with the original. Well, the JB-related touch sensitivity issue is still there, but at least the SP is staying firmly adhered to the screen. I'm quite pleased with the replacement. I finally put my original back in the mail yesterday. Thanks again for a great product and solid support.


----------



## CC16177

Dropped mine today from about 3ft onto tile face down and only lost a very tiny portion of one corner.... can't decide if it's worth replacing or not heh


----------



## shreddintyres

CC16177 said:


> Dropped mine today from about 3ft onto tile face down and only lost a very tiny portion of one corner.... can't decide if it's worth replacing or not heh


at this point it would be a purely cosmetic issue so its up to you, if you want it to look pristine i say go for it, otherwise the glass should be structurally sound and should provide more than adequate protection, if you however notice the glass lifting for any reason you may want to consider a replacement


----------



## vanhoud

Phaze08 said:


> Ok, first off, I have to say I really loved this screen protector since the day I got it. The day I effortlessly slapped it on and looked at the beautiful black slate, and felt the awesomeness of it, I knew it was the one for me.
> Then, over the next couple days, I began to dislike it a bit, as I had some screen sensitivity issues, but I wanted to ride it out and see if it improved. I sat on it in my car (Which has suede seats) a couple of times for about 10 minutes and at first the issues got better, then went back to the having the same problems. After a couple times though, the issues went away for good and I've been really happy for a week or so.
> I've had the screen protector for about 3 weeks and today I took it out to show my parents, as I had told them about it before when they hadn't shipped yet. They were pretty impressed. Later, after we went to eat, I was texting someone and noticed a chip at the bottom of my screen. I asked my parents and they both agreed the chip wasn't there before. It not too big, but its definitively noticeable and it continues to chip, leaving a rough spot there on the phone and also the chip is growing, small pieces keep chipping off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what (If anything) the op and his company plan to do about this. I hardly ever drop my phone and I have not dropped it since I put this SP on, the main reason I get SP's is because I hate how even the smallest bit of pocket debris can scratch your screen on the gnex. I hate the feel of the plastic ones so thats why I bought into this one.
> Edit: Bottom line is, I'd like a replacement, I'm sure your product (or any product) isnt 100% perfect but this isnt normal I dont think, so I hope you'll give me a new one.


Use a case and it won't happen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## CC16177

vanhoud said:


> Use a case and it won't happen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


Also for what its worth... the image he posted looks identical to the damage my phone suffered from a 3ft drop onto a tile floor.

Not calling him a liar but I doubt that happened in his pocket.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mypantsaretorn

I am still running AOKP M6 and I have the sensitivity issues. It was so bad that I am no longer using the protector.


----------



## Phaze08

I didn't drop it though that's the weird part. If I did drop it, that's a different story lol. That's my fault. 
Not to mention this is supposed to be hard to break, why would it break with normal use?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

Phaze08 said:


> I didn't drop it though that's the weird part. If I did drop it, that's a different story lol. That's my fault.
> Not to mention this is supposed to be hard to break, why would it break with normal use?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I dont know where you got the idea its hard to break... its a GLASS protector....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08

It's hardness Is 8h out of 10h. 10h being as hard as a diamond..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

Phaze08 said:


> It's hardness Is 8h out of 10h. 10h being as hard as a diamond..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I realize that. I guess my expectation is different from yours.

I bought this with the plan that it would scratch or break before/in place of my normal screen. I did not expect it to be more durable in any way...

In fact I just posted earlier today about how mine broke and I'm trying to decide if I want to replace it right away or not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987

The glass is very hard, however hard things are also brittle. And this is a big piece that is thin, so you need to be careful with how you handle it.


----------



## Phaze08

I bought it to keep the actual screen glass from getting scratched. I use the normal plastic sps usually but the feel of bare glass is just so much better. The chip is hardly noticeable but if it gets bigger, or if it starts to feel like it will cut me I'll be replacing it. I know it seems unlikely but I'm usually really careful with my phones and don't drop them. The chip just appeared mysteriously!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

Phaze08 said:


> It's hardness Is 8h out of 10h. 10h being as hard as a diamond..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hardness is not equal to hard to break. It's basically a measure of scratch resistance. Some extremely hard materials are actually quite brittle.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Snow02 said:


> Hardness is not equal to hard to break. It's basically a measure of scratch resistance. Some extremely hard materials are actually quite brittle.


What he said. The hardness scale (aka Mohs scale of mineral hardness) is just a test of what will and won't scratch that material. Basically a hardness of 8h means that topaz can scratch the screen protector but not quartz...or somewhere along those lines. The hardness scale has absolutely nothing to do with how much force can cause a material to break/shatter. There are many common misconceptions about material and their strength. Carbon Fiber when put through certain types of force can withstand a lot...but torque it and it'll practically explode into pieces. Kevlar vests can stop bullets, but a knife goes through them like butter.

Basically all this means is that common things that the protector might come across (sand, copper, aluminum) won't/shouldn't be able to scratch the protector.


----------



## Threatcon

Everybody that doesn't know what this TGSP is and isn't supposed to protect please watch this.


----------



## strikeir13

Alright, I just installed my replacement protector and I wanted to share the things I did to ensure as close to a flawless install as possible (short of the use of an industrial clean room):

1. Use the hot shower trick (run the shower hot for 5-10 minutes with little to no ventilation in the shower room) to keep the ambient dust down. Turn off any fans or close any vents in the room you'll be working in.

2. Clean the surface you'll be working on with Windex or some other surface cleaner.

3. Wash your hands thoroughly to remove as much of your skin's oils as possible. Dry them with a lint-free cloth or moist towel.

4. Take the SP out of the box and place your phone either on the closed box itself or on a lint-free cloth.

5. Clean the phone with the included wipe. Use the reflection/glare on the phone to verify the surface is free of lint.

***Protip: When examining the surface for lint, try to do so from NOT directly above the phone; this will prevent the falling of your body's dead skin cells onto the phone.*

6. Peel the backing off of the adhesive side of the screen protector, *keeping the screen protector adhesive side down* to ensure no additional dust particles fall onto either the adhesive or the clear part of the screen protector.

7. Place the screen protector on the phone lightly, checking for two things:
Alignment with the top/bottom, sides, and especially the FFC cutout. These areas are guidelines to help maintain the best alignment of the protector on the phone.
Specks of dust, etc., under the protector.
7b. (if necessary) If the alignment is off or there is debris under the protector, now is the time to address those issues before you continue to step 8. Gently lift up the protector, still keeping the adhesive side down, and if needed wipe the screen clean again with the included cloth. Re-check for debris on the screen using the screen glare/reflection, and reapply the protector. Check for alignment and dust again, and when satisfied with both, continue to step 8.

**Note: It may be easiest to see debris under the protector once the top piece of film (on the non-adhesive side of the protector) is removed; this is subject to the whims of the installer and whether he/she can adequately see debris under the protector with or without the film attached.

8. If the top film is not yet removed, do so now. Take a cloth (I just used a cotton t-shirt, though a large lint-free cloth would be best) and vigorously rub the black areas of the protector (those that have the adhesive) with light but firm pressure. This will help ensure a strong bond of the adhesive to the screen and prevent lifting due to the curved Gnex glass. Rub vigorously enough to generate some small amount of heat; this has been reported (in this thread) to potentially help the adhesive bond as well. Rub for 3-5 minutes or until you feel sufficient heat and pressure has been applied.

9. Check your work. As mentioned in the thread, the adhesive is quite strong but the protector can be re-applied if necessary. On my most recent install, my alignment was off at this point (due to not checking enough earlier), so I steps 7-9.

I hope this helps others who may be looking for more involved installation instructions. For me, with the replacement protector fully aligned and no debris underneath it, I am EXTREMELY satisfied with this product. I think if more detailed installation instructions (like these







) were included with the protector, it could help alleviate some of the complaints due to user error in installation. Overall, a great product and I'm happy I dropped the $30 on a screen protector! The only problem with my installation now is that it's not the white one!


----------



## mikeymop

My screen protector just cracked while I was putting on a case. I was just putting it on and I felt a crack under my thumb. Thank god it wasn't the phones screen, the cover was nice while it lasted. I'm cleaning off my ZAGG right now to reapply. How is everyone else's holding up?


----------



## EniGmA1987

Mine is still perfect


----------



## milan616

My protector is running great with my Ringke Slim case. They seem made for each other.


----------



## Threatcon

I use a Ballistic case and have ZERO problems with this TGSP! I love to show it off to iPhonies


----------



## Formula84

I use this case and have no issues... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00757V4EM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p107_d20_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1705MV4QBF4ME9GXEYW7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## zbraptorsdr

Im sick of having issues with my protector. the first one had a defect, the second one wont stick and the third one has the SAME defect as the first one. I emailed customer service and Im still waiting for a reply. I just want my money back, its not worth this back and forth. Ill wait for the next version.


----------



## ThugEsquire

This protector has all KINDS of sensitivity issues. It really ruins the phone. Can I get a refund?


----------



## marcw

This help a little, not sure if it is a placebo or not. In the developer options set the following to "animation off", window animation scale, animator duration scale and transition animation scale. This turns off some of the fancy menu/window open and closing effects that make the cpu work a little less. If this helps, then the screen protector is not the issue.


----------



## Formula84

ThugEsquire said:


> This protector has all KINDS of sensitivity issues. It really ruins the phone. Can I get a refund?


if your running any Jelly bean rom there are known temporary sensitivity issues... I bet if you went back a few pages and read you would see what i mean.


----------



## Threatcon

Running CNA 3.3.1 on my N7 and have the same navigation sensitivity issues that I have on my GN with this TGSP running AOKP R1. So it isn't the TGSP that is causing the issue.


----------



## Formula84

Formula84 said:


> Running CNA 3.3.1 on my N7 and have the same navigation sensitivity issues that I have on my GN with this TGSP running AOKP R1. So it isn't the TGSP that is causing the issue.


I just followed the below instructions and can verify that prior to bug my navbar registers on the regular (lightest touch) @ *0.28 to 0.32 then when I produce the issue by using recents or tapatalk it takes a value of .40 or over before it registers the keypress.*

*How to test*: open Messaging, hit Home, hit Recents, select Messaging from the list. Your screen will be less sensitive until you turn the screen off and back on. You can view the pressure by going to *Settings *-> *Developer Options* -> turn on *Pointer Location*. This will allow you to see the *Prs* of each tap in your status bar. Normally your lightest taps that register will show anywhere from *0.28 to 0.32*. However, after this bug is activated, you will mostly get values *over 0.40* for your light taps. This is actually a very noticeable increase, especially when trying to type quickly.

Please report any other known methods to "activate" this bug. After re-assigning my Recents button to a 3rd party app (I'm using Simple Task Switcher), I haven't seen this bug at all. It seems that a couple of people have seen it produced by something other than Recents, but they haven't narrowed it down (or reliably reproduced it on purpose).

http://androidforums...re-problem.html

http://code.google.c...r Summary Stars


----------



## the~stig

pmoradi2002 said:


> This may be worth looking at. Apparently there's a bug causing a decrease in screen sensitivity, most notably after using the recents button. I'm just noticing it on JB. Basically, switch to another task using the recents button and until you turn the screen off the screen responsiveness goes into the toilet.
> 
> Given many of us are on JB by this point, it'd be a shame to attribute this behavior to the screen protector when it's really the phone, and something that will be fixed.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=24322008
> 
> And I'm noticing that turning the screen off really only fixes it for several minutes, with a reboot being the only way to fix it, which seems up be fine until I use the task switcher again.


Well *I just tested this and confirmed that I have that issue*, then again I never use my recent button so I had no idea. This is what I meant when I said the ROM could be the issue, people laughed now at least I have proof.
[/quote]

Please explain these contradictory statements.


----------



## pmoradi2002

the~stig said:


> So touch sensitivity issues were more apparent on ICS?
> 
> Please explain these contradictory statements.


Pretty self explanatory

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thehotboy

pmoradi2002 said:


> Pretty self explanatory
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 when will we be able to order the white one ? thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

thehotboy said:


> when will we be able to order the white one ? thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


We've already approved new samples and should have them in within the next few weeks.


----------



## kingkurmudgeon

Any idea when the second version will be put into production?


----------



## CC16177

Just want to say I've had my protector on for a couple weeks and while I had some sensitivity issues they are completely gone now.

I also want to back up the OP because I've noticed it is worse on certain ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

id like to make an update after having my sp on for over a week now i have yet to experience any truly debilitating screen sensitivity issues, while screen issues are there to speak of , as stated previously changing DPI to 40 on the nav bar fixes sensitivity issues for the most part. Additionally there seems to be a group of people on the XDA forums working to resolve the JB sensitivity issue.


----------



## the~stig

pmoradi2002 said:


> Pretty self explanatory
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Can you explain it anyway?


----------



## Snow02

the~stig said:


> Can you explain it anyway?


For most people it seems issues have popped up since JB. Though some have also been reporting it since ICS (mainly maguro users?). I personally haven't noticed it until JB.


----------



## iPois0n

Sensitivity was never an issue for me on Jellybean until I put the fantom on. Not enough for me to throw it away just yet.


----------



## maximus4

Update-had mine for 2 weeks and not a single complaint. I nailed the install first try, no sensitivity issues, easy to clean, will buy again if I ruin it somehow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177

the~stig said:


> Can you explain it anyway?


Look dude there are plenty of people who are happy with the product and you are coming across in a very childish and demanding way.

I wouldn't respond to you like that either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the~stig

CC16177 said:


> Look dude there are plenty of people who are happy with the product and you are coming across in a very childish and demanding way.
> 
> I wouldn't respond to you like that either.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's great man, I'm glad you like the screen protector you received. The one I received had touch sensitivity issues that were not related to a software bug or my installation. Pmoradi2002 tends to dismiss people who report sensitivity issues, either citing user error or the JellyBean bug. The point of my previous post is to show that Pmoradi will say anything to defend his product and avoid any admission that some of his products are defective.

First he states he has "a feeling that it may have to do with the ROM you're using," and that he has had more success using a JellyBean ROM. Yet, doesn't provide us any explanation for his intuition. Fortunately, Snow02 posted the information regarding the sensitivity bug, which Pmoradi quickly claimed that "this is what I meant," and "now I have proof." The problem though is that the bug primarily affects JellyBean, which contradicts his first statement.


----------



## Raves

Mine got a crack in it already









Really not sure how it even happened. Was super happy with it until it cracked, so I am sorta torn on what to do. I would like to order another, but 30 bucks for something that may not last has me a bit hesitant.


----------



## iPois0n

Raves said:


> Mine got a crack in it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not sure how it even happened. Was super happy with it until it cracked, so I am sorta torn on what to do. I would like to order another, but 30 bucks for something that may not last has me a bit hesitant.


Pics of the cracks?


----------



## Raves

iPois0n said:


> Pics of the cracks?


I will take one when I get home from work and upload it.


----------



## pmoradi2002

the~stig said:


> That's great man, I'm glad you like the screen protector you received. The one I received had touch sensitivity issues that were not related to a software bug or my installation. Pmoradi2002 tends to dismiss people who report sensitivity issues, either citing user error or the JellyBean bug. The point of my previous post is to show that Pmoradi will say anything to defend his product and avoid any admission that some of his products are defective.
> 
> First he states he has "a feeling that it may have to do with the ROM you're using," and that he has had more success using a JellyBean ROM. Yet, doesn't provide us any explanation for his intuition. Fortunately, Snow02 posted the information regarding the sensitivity bug, which Pmoradi quickly claimed that "this is what I meant," and "now I have proof." The problem though is that the bug primarily affects JellyBean, which contradicts his first statement.


Actually if anyone is having sensitivity issues we replace it for them, so not sure where you are getting this from.

This is a forum, not a customer support request. I will try my best to answer all your questions and concerns but if there is anything to do with your order you'd need to send us an email through the site.


----------



## blaineevans

pmoradi2002 said:


> Actually if anyone is having sensitivity issues we replace it for them, so not sure where you are getting this from.
> 
> This is a forum, not a customer support request. I will try my best to answer all your questions and concerns but if there is anything to do with your order you'd need to send us an email through the site.












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themikeyan

Having issues with it lifting around the curved screen area







.. about 4/5ths of the way down. Have reapplied once, sent an email already, just waiting for a reply. Love it otherwise!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177

the~stig said:


> That's great man, I'm glad you like the screen protector you received. The one I received had touch sensitivity issues that were not related to a software bug or my installation. Pmoradi2002 tends to dismiss people who report sensitivity issues, either citing user error or the JellyBean bug. The point of my previous post is to show that Pmoradi will say anything to defend his product and avoid any admission that some of his products are defective.
> 
> First he states he has "a feeling that it may have to do with the ROM you're using," and that he has had more success using a JellyBean ROM. Yet, doesn't provide us any explanation for his intuition. Fortunately, Snow02 posted the information regarding the sensitivity bug, which Pmoradi quickly claimed that "this is what I meant," and "now I have proof." The problem though is that the bug primarily affects JellyBean, which contradicts his first statement.


I stopped reading after you said he dismisses people with issues. I have seen and experienced nothing less than excellent customer service from the OP.

That includes him offering to replace my protector if I had any issues with sensitivity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

the~stig said:


> That's great man, I'm glad you like the screen protector you received. The one I received had touch sensitivity issues that were not related to a software bug or my installation. Pmoradi2002 tends to dismiss people who report sensitivity issues, either citing user error or the JellyBean bug. The point of my previous post is to show that Pmoradi will say anything to defend his product and avoid any admission that some of his products are defective.
> 
> First he states he has "a feeling that it may have to do with the ROM you're using," and that he has had more success using a JellyBean ROM. Yet, doesn't provide us any explanation for his intuition. Fortunately, Snow02 posted the information regarding the sensitivity bug, which Pmoradi quickly claimed that "this is what I meant," and "now I have proof." The problem though is that the bug primarily affects JellyBean, which contradicts his first statement.


What's your Order ID


----------



## pootklopp

pmoradi2002 said:


> Actually if anyone is having sensitivity issues we replace it for them, so not sure where you are getting this from.
> 
> This is a forum, not a customer support request. I will try my best to answer all your questions and concerns but if there is anything to do with your order you'd need to send us an email through the site.


I can say that if you contact customer service they will get back to you and send a replacement. I just got mine in the mail today after having sensitivity issues, I hope the new protector fixes the issues because I like this screen protector.

Edit: I just put the new one on and at first use it seems to have fixed my sensitivity issues.


----------



## the~stig

pmoradi2002 said:


> What's your Order ID


My order ID is 13182. Our email correspondence started on 8/7, and I returned the product on 8/9. I did finally receive my refund via Paypal today, so thank you for that.


----------



## chefb

Ugh....


----------



## bobsmith

erm... The adhesive sortof picked up a lot of crap from my screen wipe/it wore out. also sensitivity. so... can i get a replacement?


----------



## akellar

pmoradi2002 said:


> erm... The adhesive sortof picked up a lot of crap from my screen wipe/it wore out. also sensitivity. so... can i get a replacement?


I think you missed the last part of his statement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

Can't tell if hes trolling or serious


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Well so far with my SP it's working great. I bought a second one so I could put it on my wifes GNex and unfortunately I'm not sure what exactly is going on. I think she somehow got something liquid or oily underneath the protector. There's quite a lot of rainbowing going on and another really odd thing is the dot grid in the protector is being greatly exaggerated in certain spots by whatever got in there. I haven't had a chance to lift the protector off to take a closer look. I tried taking a pic but I can't seem to capture it. It's probably something she exposed the phone to but I can't guarantee anything since it's not my phone.


----------



## LoH_Mobius

Paradinglunatic said:


> Well so far with my SP it's working great. I bought a second one so I could put it on my wifes GNex and unfortunately I'm not sure what exactly is going on. I think she somehow got something liquid or oily underneath the protector. There's quite a lot of rainbowing going on and another really odd thing is the dot grid in the protector is being greatly exaggerated in certain spots by whatever got in there. I haven't had a chance to lift the protector off to take a closer look. I tried taking a pic but I can't seem to capture it. It's probably something she exposed the phone to but I can't guarantee anything since it's not my phone.


It tends to have a rainbow effect near the center of the screen if too much pressure is applied (especially during initial installation). Try removing and reinstalling and don't fall asleep on the phone XD


----------



## Paradinglunatic

LoH_Mobius said:


> It tends to have a rainbow effect near the center of the screen if too much pressure is applied (especially during initial installation). Try removing and reinstalling and don't fall asleep on the phone XD


Yup I've experienced that on my own screen protector. This is VERY different though. It's almost like there's a liquid in there and the rainbow effect takes up half or so of the screen. You can see the liquid filling and emptying the grid dots as you move your finger around the screen and whatever is in there almost exaggerates the visibility of the dots where as usually you can only see them if the screen is off and overhead light. Not sure what she did but when ever I get the chance and she's not constantly texting or chatting with family, I'll see if I can take a look at what it is.


----------



## questioncom

I'm sending my second one back today. The screen sensitivity was driving my insane. It's only near the nav buttons . Other than that I love it. I would love to keep it,but I need to actually use my phone. Couldn't type fast anymore. I also bought one for my girls s3 and that's perfect. I'm assuming I won't have to pay the 20% restocking fee since it is defective. Sucks I already have to pay to ship it back.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucklehead

Have replacements actually fixed the sensitivity issues?

*I absolutely love the screen protector. *
But.... I've resized my navbar and for a while it seemed to hep but I'm still experiencing issues.
I didn't want to complain or demand a replacement but if the replacements are actually solving the problem, I'd like to take advantage of it.

Have the replacements you've received worked?


----------



## codesplice

chucklehead said:


> Have replacements actually fixed the sensitivity issues?
> 
> *I absolutely love the screen protector. *
> But.... I've resized my navbar and for a while it seemed to hep but I'm still experiencing issues.
> I didn't want to complain or demand a replacement but if the replacements are actually solving the problem, I'd like to take advantage of it.
> 
> Have the replacements you've received worked?


Yup, I'm 100% satisfied with the replacement I received. Now, I could have just gotten better at installing the protector (as in there may not have actually been anything wrong with the first one) but I haven't experienced any significant loss of sensitivity with the replacement. I've yet to fail to trigger my navbar buttons (at the stock size) since installing the replacement two weeks ago.


----------



## questioncom

My replacement was worse. Talked to them via email and I'm getting my money back. They have good communication.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OwaN

Screen sensitivity is an issue for me as well. Other than that I'm pretty happy with the quality of the protector


----------



## ThugEsquire

I'm working with them via their support request form to figure out a solution. If the phone works fine without the protector, but doesn't with the protector on, sorry, but I don't really care whether or not it's the protector's fault, the protector is NOT USABLE as it stands.


----------



## questioncom

So I'm getting a refund. Can't use my phone like this. Funny thing, the post office refused to ship back the first one that xgearlive told me to write refuse on. Looks like I'm sending both back in one box. They told me I won't have to pay the restocking fee, but I did loose a good chuck on shipping.

The one for my girls s3 is great. She actually dropped her phone last night and cracked the screen protector. It did its job and I'm great full looks like I'm ordering a few for her since she's clumsy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice

Well, I did it. Dropped my phone to the concrete this morning when I was removing it from the car dock. I got a few small scratches on the body of the device and a chip on the corner of the screen protector. No scratches on the screen (or protector), which is impressive to me as the device eventually landed face-down and slid across the pavement a good 8 inches or so. This screen protector definitely saved my phone's display, and I'll probably be ordering another.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Alright guys, I'm getting a lot of emails about people breaking their screen protector or "cracks" magically appearing.

Glass does not break by itself. Something must of been done for it to break.

Glass is fragile and WILL break if dropped. This is not covered under our warranty.

Please use some common sense when sending us an email, I have to spend a good 2 hours everyday answering these emails for no reason.

Pretty much if you break your protector-


----------



## Formula84

Formula84 said:


> I just followed the below instructions and can verify that prior to bug my navbar registers on the regular (lightest touch) @ *0.28 to 0.32 then when I produce the issue by using recents or tapatalk it takes a value of .40 or over before it registers the keypress.*
> 
> *How to test*: open Messaging, hit Home, hit Recents, select Messaging from the list. Your screen will be less sensitive until you turn the screen off and back on. You can view the pressure by going to *Settings *-> *Developer Options* -> turn on *Pointer Location*. This will allow you to see the *Prs* of each tap in your status bar. Normally your lightest taps that register will show anywhere from *0.28 to 0.32*. However, after this bug is activated, you will mostly get values *over 0.40* for your light taps. This is actually a very noticeable increase, especially when trying to type quickly.
> 
> Please report any other known methods to "activate" this bug. After re-assigning my Recents button to a 3rd party app (I'm using Simple Task Switcher), I haven't seen this bug at all. It seems that a couple of people have seen it produced by something other than Recents, but they haven't narrowed it down (or reliably reproduced it on purpose).
> 
> http://androidforums...re-problem.html
> 
> http://code.google.c...r Summary Stars


I am bumping this cause it seems so many talk about the protector sensitivity issues... If it is inconsistent in the unresponsive area after reboot / Screen Off, its the software bug...if it is there every single time no matter what its a installation issue / Lifting issue and may benefit from re-installation or replacement.

Happens to me mostly after using Tapatalk, or Recents button. I would assume it could also be caused by other Apps on Jelly bean as well.


----------



## Snow02

Formula84 said:


> I am bumping this cause it seems so many talk about the protector sensitivity issues... If it is inconsistent in the unresponsive area after reboot its the software bug...if it is there every single time its a installation issue / Lifting issue and may benefit from re-installation or replacement.
> 
> Happens to me mostly after using Tapatalk, or Recents button. I would assume it could also be caused by other Apps on Jelly bean as well.


Yeah. When my keyboard drops it's triggered too. I can deal with it, confident it's a software issue that will be addressed eventually.


----------



## Fishraper

Excellent product! Just got it in today, put it on, its great, I love it, thank you!


----------



## iPois0n

After 2 weeks with it there are some things I really love about it and some things I really don't like about it. 
Pros
-easy cleaning 1 to 2 swipes and it's clean.
-easy installation
-feels great when swiping.
-doesn't scratch easy.
Cons
-screen protector seems to bring out the sensitivity issue in JellyBean. (Hopefully a new JB update will help).
-reflects sun-light and is hard to view screen outside.
-UV dots can be distracting but a slight change of viewing angle and they all but disappear.


----------



## mikeymop

How are you guys removing these? I actually lifted my nail trying to pry it off. This glue is really strong ha ha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

Credit card once and a razor blade once as well.... Very very carefully with the razor blade. Ha


----------



## chefb

God...oh god why......


----------



## codesplice

chefb said:


> God...oh god why......


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## EniGmA1987

I used a knife to remove mine the one time I reseated it. Just be careful with it and youll be fine


----------



## codesplice

mikeymop said:


> How are you guys removing these? I actually lifted my nail trying to pry it off. This glue is really strong ha ha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'd just use your fingernail(s), honestly. You don't want something (like a knife or razor blade) that may end up causing damage to your screen, phone, or your fingers. Just get a fingernail underneath the protector and work it all the way around. Don't bother lifting up, just try to get a fingernail's thickness between the protector and the screen to gently loosen the adhesive. THEN gently lift the protector off. The protector is very hard and scratch resistant, but also very brittle - so be careful!


----------



## pmoradi2002

Yep try using your fingernail first. I have no fingernails so I had to use an xacto knife which scratched my screen since I'm impatient hah.


----------



## Raves

So I tried to take a picture of the crack in my screen protector, but it really just doesn't come out very clearly. However, as I was trying to get a better picture I can see some scratches above where the crack started. So my suspicion is my phone was dropped at some point (truly not sure when/how it happened, but I do have 5 kids running around) which caused the scratch and led to the crack.

So all in all it appears that it most likely saved my screen from getting scuffed up. I will most likely order another one and see if it holds up.


----------



## Snow02

Raves said:


> So I tried to take a picture of the crack in my screen protector, but it really just doesn't come out very clearly. However, as I was trying to get a better picture I can see some scratches above where the crack started. So my suspicion is my phone was dropped at some point (truly not sure when/how it happened, but I do have 5 kids running around) which caused the scratch and led to the crack.
> 
> So all in all it appears that it most likely saved my screen from getting scuffed up. I will most likely order another one and see if it holds up.


Yeah. I've got a nice sized scratch/crack in mine. No idea where from, but I can only assume it was my fault. At least it wasn't in my screen.


----------



## pmoradi2002

So I've still been getting a lot of emails about screens "cracking" themselves. I'm gonna post some pictures that I've received and see what you guys think. However, I'll tell you guys the same thing I tell everyone that emails me about this-

Please note that glass does not spontaneously crack or chip by itself.

PS- What is it with people not being able to take a clear picture? It reminds me of Big Foot or UFO sighting pictures


----------



## SWEEN

pmoradi2002 said:


> So I've still been getting a lot of emails about screens "cracking" themselves. I'm gonna post some pictures that I've received and see what you guys think. However, I'll tell you guys the same thing I tell everyone that emails me about this-
> 
> Please note that glass does not spontaneously crack or chip by itself.
> 
> PS- What is it with people not being able to take a clear picture? It reminds me of Big Foot or UFO sighting pictures


Those all are around the edge where it seems if the phone was dropped and that was the point of impact, but they all are in spots that don't effect the screen and honestly if it were like that on mine I would have no problem keeping it. EXCEPT for picture #4. That was definitely dropped and landed screen side down.

PS: I think I saw the Loch Ness Monster in there too!!


----------



## shreddintyres

pmoradi2002 said:


> So I've still been getting a lot of emails about screens "cracking" themselves. I'm gonna post some pictures that I've received and see what you guys think. However, I'll tell you guys the same thing I tell everyone that emails me about this-
> 
> Please note that glass does not spontaneously crack or chip by itself.
> 
> PS- What is it with people not being able to take a clear picture? It reminds me of Big Foot or UFO sighting pictures


It's a damn shame people will do just about anything to get something for free or to try and "fix" their mistakes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Formula84

pmoradi2002 said:


> So I've still been getting a lot of emails about screens "cracking" themselves. I'm gonna post some pictures that I've received and see what you guys think. However, I'll tell you guys the same thing I tell everyone that emails me about this-
> 
> Please note that glass does not spontaneously crack or chip by itself.
> 
> PS- What is it with people not being able to take a clear picture? It reminds me of Big Foot or UFO sighting pictures


From those pics I see where that may be caused by stress of reapplying them (Removal). I wonder honestly out of all those reports how many were only a single install. It could have happened later due to minor stress cracks and to the end user it seems like it just chipped broke off on its own later.


----------



## litrekid

Well I just tried to re apply mine to help with some touch issues and using my finger nail i chipped the edge of it and it looks a lot like what u have in the first two pics. Only difference here is that I know I did it and won't be demanding u send me another. There are not a lot of honest people left in this world.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kxs783kms

Yeah, I definitely believe those would come from someone trying to peel the protector back off and in the process, they chip the corner of the screen where they try to start from. Glass just isn't chipping all of a sudden like this.


----------



## CC16177

pmoradi2002 said:


> So I've still been getting a lot of emails about screens "cracking" themselves. I'm gonna post some pictures that I've received and see what you guys think. However, I'll tell you guys the same thing I tell everyone that emails me about this-
> 
> Please note that glass does not spontaneously crack or chip by itself.
> 
> PS- What is it with people not being able to take a clear picture? It reminds me of Big Foot or UFO sighting pictures


Most of those look identical to mine and I dropped mine from 3ft face down on a tile floor to achieve that damage.

What people probably don't consider is they may drop their phone and cause stress damage to the glass and over time it chips off giving the appearance that it wasn't their fault.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ngo93

So I sent my protector back after talking to the company via email about getting a refund. A few days ago I got an email telling me that I was being refunded my money. Then 2 days later I got an email saying they were canceled my refund. Really? I'd love to get some feedback because I emailed back and never got a response.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikeir13

pmoradi2002 said:


> Look what I got


Are these available yet? I dropped my phone this morning and cracked both the screen protector and chipped the screen underneath. I'm thinking I need a replacement but if the whites are available, I would prefer one of those. Please let me know ASAP so I can get my screen protected again quickly!

(NOTE: It was not as though the screen protector didn't protect my screen, I just dropped the phone vertically and it landed on the bottom corner, on a tile floor, without a case...


----------



## pmoradi2002

strikeir13 said:


> Are these available yet? I dropped my phone this morning and cracked both the screen protector and chipped the screen underneath. I'm thinking I need a replacement but if the whites are available, I would prefer one of those. Please let me know ASAP so I can get my screen protected again quickly!
> 
> (NOTE: It was not as though the screen protector didn't protect my screen, I just dropped the phone vertically and it landed on the bottom corner, on a tile floor, without a case...


I'm trying to get some of these in but I'm fighting a losing battle


----------



## strikeir13

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'm trying to get some of these in but I'm fighting a losing battle


Well if you get any at all in you're willing to sell, let me know asap and I'll order one up!


----------



## CC16177

pmoradi2002 said:


> I'm trying to get some of these in but I'm fighting a losing battle


Is the problem that there isn't enough demand?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MisterEff

I'm still borderline on getting one if these. My screen has a few scratches now and I think I should get it but I don't know with the reports of cracking and the sensitivity issue. Anyone who has it want to chime in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikeir13

MisterEff said:


> I'm still borderline on getting one if these. My screen has a few scratches now and I think I should get it but I don't know with the reports of cracking and the sensitivity issue. Anyone who has it want to chime in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Totally worth it. In my experience, the decreased sensitivity is negligible after a day or two and a proper install, and I never had an issue with cracking. Best screen protector out there, and I'm getting another one (as soon as I find out if white is available)!


----------



## CC16177

MisterEff said:


> I'm still borderline on getting one if these. My screen has a few scratches now and I think I should get it but I don't know with the reports of cracking and the sensitivity issue. Anyone who has it want to chime in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've had mine for a few weeks and will absolutely never use a regular screen protector again.

Yes I had sensitivity issues the first couple days, they went away (95%).

Yes it cracked when I dropped it but I dropped it and it was a 3ft fall onto tile.

Yes I will buy another when the crack becomes bigger. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GqSkrub

How about a 3 pin car mount next?


----------



## ThugEsquire

GqSkrub said:


> How about a 3 pin car mount next?


Lmao, one that charges at 1A, even.


----------



## SD_Ryan

Hey guys I have been happily using my Fantom for weeks now. However has developed the slight rainbow dead center that others have had but dealt with it effectively.

What is the consensus on best practices for removing and replacing the Fantom?

Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## jova33

Are these still for sale?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice

jova33 said:


> Are these still for sale?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/samsung/fantom


----------



## goodspellar

I've had mine on for about 3 weeks now, no problems. No sensitivity issues (knock on wood), no chipping, no rainbows, just the dots. I can live with the dots


----------



## iPois0n

A part of me really wants to take the screen protector off. But the other part of me doesn't because it feels so good on my thumbs and finger prints wipe off so easy. The sensitivity after 5 minutes of use is soooo annoying though.


----------



## LoH_Mobius

iPois0n said:


> A part of me really wants to take the screen protector off. But the other part of me doesn't because it feels so good on my thumbs and finger prints wipe off so easy. The sensitivity after 5 minutes of use is soooo annoying though.


I was having the same issue. It turned out that when my keyboard first opened I would get the "glitch". I switched to swiftkey 3 (trial then paid which is on sale now if i recall) and I haven't had a sensitivity issue since.


----------



## Snow02

LoH_Mobius said:


> I was having the same issue. It turned out that when my keyboard first opened I would get the "glitch". I switched to swiftkey 3 (trial then paid which is on sale now if i recall) and I haven't had a sensitivity issue since.


Yep. Seeing the same thing with Swype. No sensitivity issue with SwiftKey. I just can't give up Swype.

Thanks for the tip.

Task switcher still triggers it though.


----------



## musashiken

Well, I stupidly cracked my glass protector.

Been using it for three weeks and the protector was lifting up at one of the curved edges. I had been using my fingers to press it back down but after a few hours later the adhesive at that part would just give way. So I tried to apply more pressure by using one of those strong office metal paper clips and yeah the protector cracked...

Oh well, lesson learned though I'm still deciding if I should get another one.


----------



## goosedeath

Scratched mine down on the bottom around and above the notification light...not sure how that happened as I'm religious about putting my phone in a pocket by itself...
On the upside, still no sensitivity issues, but I'm still on ics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pobega

Does XGear do replacements on protectors that won't stay curved against the screen? Mine kind of gave up after I was told to reapply to get rid of the rainbow effect (which happens even post-installation if you put any sort of pressure on it), and now I have a whole section of glass that isn't even flush against the glass below it.


----------



## codesplice

Pobega said:


> Does XGear do replacements on protectors that won't stay curved against the screen? Mine kind of gave up after I was told to reapply to get rid of the rainbow effect (which happens even post-installation if you put any sort of pressure on it), and now I have a whole section of glass that isn't even flush against the glass below it.


I had a similar behavior and got mine replaced. They seem willing to replace it as long as the protector hasn't cracked or shattered.


----------



## iPois0n

Had to take mine off today. Where the screen curves the adhesive finally gave. The GgNex has like no side bezel at all and that little amount of adhesive is hard to keep a glass screen to stick. Gotta say I haven't had any sensitivity issues after pulling it off. I took pictures with my digital. Macro is screwed up on it and I would've taken more but yeah.... I'll upload later.
Edit: as you can see there is screen lift at the curve. No cracks or anything. I am asking for a refund.


----------



## Snow02

iPois0n said:


> Had to take mine off today. Where the screen curves the adhesive finally gave. The GgNex has like no side bezel at all and that little amount of adhesive is hard to keep a glass screen to stick. Gotta say I haven't had any sensitivity issues after pulling it off. I took pictures with my digital. Macro is screwed up on it and I would've taken more but yeah.... I'll upload later.
> Edit: as you can see there is screen lift at the curve. No cracks or anything. I am asking for a refund.


Um, it looks like your application is pretty crooked. Not surprising you'd see it not staying down when it's over the edge of the screen.


----------



## iPois0n

Snow02 said:


> Um, it looks like your application is pretty crooked. Not surprising you'd see it not staying down when it's over the edge of the screen.


That's a picture of after I removed the screen protector. In that picture I am just showing that there are no cracks.
The application prior was flawless I can assure you.


----------



## ngo93

ngo93 said:


> So I sent my protector back after talking to the company via email about getting a refund. A few days ago I got an email telling me that I was being refunded my money. Then 2 days later I got an email saying they were canceled my refund. Really? I'd love to get some feedback because I emailed back and never got a response.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Pmoradi are you going to answer this? I still have not received an email back and I tried submitting an application on your website for returns and it said you guys weren't accepting applications..


----------



## pmoradi2002

ngo93 said:


> Pmoradi are you going to answer this? I still have not received an email back and I tried submitting an application on your website for returns and it said you guys weren't accepting applications..


I don't follow the thread as much anymore since I have another job, plus school which takes up all my time. For anything support related you'll need to contact the company, as I cannot do anything here. XGear has a contact form on the website, a FaceBook, a Twitter, and other forms of contacting us.


----------



## ngo93

pmoradi2002 said:


> I don't follow the thread as much anymore since I have another job, plus school which takes up all my time. For anything support related you'll need to contact the company, as I cannot do anything here. XGear has a contact form on the website, a FaceBook, a Twitter, and other forms of contacting us.


Like I said your website said it is not accepting any contact forms. Could you provide me with a contact number?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

ngo93 said:


> Like I said your website said it is not accepting any contact forms. Could you provide me with a contact number?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Did it error out when you tried? I sent one a couple days ago and it went through fine.


----------



## TeeRom

How am I supposed to contact you when there is no email address for you or the company and the contact form doesn't accept anything?

My screen protector cracked for no reason. It was in my pocket and I thought it scratched, but when I pushed on the screen the crack kept getting bigger. When I tried taking it off the entire thing fell apart. Kinda ridiculous that the quality is this bad, considering I paid $30... What is there to do?


----------



## ngo93

Snow02 said:


> Did it error out when you tried? I sent one a couple days ago and it went through fine.


It said that they weren't accepting anymore forms at the moment.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

ngo93 said:


> How am I supposed to contact you when there is no email address for you or the company and the contact form doesn't accept anything?
> 
> My screen protector cracked for no reason. It was in my pocket and I thought it scratched, but when I pushed on the screen the crack kept getting bigger. When I tried taking it off the entire thing fell apart. Kinda ridiculous that the quality is this bad, considering I paid $30... What is there to do?


I don't follow the thread as much anymore since I have another job, plus school which takes up all my time. For anything support related you'll need to contact the company, as I cannot do anything here. *XGear has a contact form on the website, a FaceBook, a Twitter, and other forms of contacting us.*


----------



## ngo93

pmoradi2002 said:


> I don't follow the thread as much anymore since I have another job, plus school which takes up all my time. For anything support related you'll need to contact the company, as I cannot do anything here. *XGear has a contact form on the website, a FaceBook, a Twitter, and other forms of contacting us.*


Like I said, your website doesn't accept any contact forms right now. As for the social networking sites, really? Can you just provide me with a contact number or email address?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

ngo93 said:


> Like I said, your website doesn't accept any contact forms right now. As for the social networking sites, really? Can you just provide me with a contact number or email address?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Both of those are available on the invoice that was both emailed and mailed to you with your order.


----------



## maximus4

This threads getting messy...
My screen protector is still going strong, I forget its on there. Reminds me of the droid x I had before which had gorilla glass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

ngo93 said:


> It said that they weren't accepting anymore forms at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Did you try to submit some info? If you're taking about this sentence:









Don't mind it.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Well I guess I don't need to worry about what it was that got underneath the wifes screen protector. She dropped it on the bathroom floor...face down. It did its job and protected the screen. Sadly the protector didn't survive.


----------



## Formula84

So today i got a hefty scratch, wondering if I should buy another or just leave it...Im so OCD all i can look at is the scratch so I will probably get another, lol. Any discounts for return customers? So nice to be able to just replace scratched glass, OEMs should do this.


----------



## Threatcon

Formula84 said:


> So today i got a hefty scratch, wondering if I should buy another or just leave it...Im so OCD all i can look at is the scratch so I will probably get another, lol. Any discounts for return customers? So nice to be able to just replace scratched glass, OEMs should do this.


I was so happy with my initial install I ordered two more as backups. I love this thing!!

Now just need one for my N7!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## scram

Hoping google will come up with a fix for this damn sensitivity issue with the nav buttons. I know its not the screen protector but it does make it worse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

Threatcon said:


> So today i got a hefty scratch, wondering if I should buy another or just leave it...Im so OCD all i can look at is the scratch so I will probably get another, lol. Any discounts for return customers? So nice to be able to just replace scratched glass, OEMs should do this.


I'll talk to my boss about this and see what I can do.


----------



## Formula84

pmoradi2002 said:


> We have the Nexus 7 sample coming in next week
> 
> I'll talk to my boss about this and see what I can do.


Sweet probably will get one for my N7 too...Thanks!


----------



## mrbill

pmoradi2002 said:


> We have the Nexus 7 sample coming in next week


Great! I bought three of the GNex protectors and will buy at least three for my N7s.


----------



## litrekid

So any idea on price for the nexus 7 protector? Are u going to start a thread for that too! Lol








I won't count on it. 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

*I will be starting a new program for all of you that have cracked or chipped your protector and want a new one.

Way it works is if you purchased your protector within the last 60 days and damaged it, email us about it. We will then ask for pictures with a time stamp (so that nobody else can use your picture) of the damaged protector. Once we receive this we will provide you with a coupon code for 15% off.

This was the best I could do for you guys, at $29.99 with 15% off we make scraps in profit however it's all about the customer







*


----------



## Formula84

pmoradi2002 said:


> *I will be starting a new program for all of you that have cracked or chipped your protector and want a new one.
> 
> Way it works is if you purchased your protector within the last 60 days and damaged it, email us about it. We will then ask for pictures with a time stamp (so that nobody else can use your picture) of the damaged protector. Once we receive this we will provide you with a coupon code for 15% off.
> 
> This was the best I could do for you guys, at $29.99 with 15% off we make scraps in profit however it's all about the customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Much Appreciated, I just sent an inquiry on your site.


----------



## bobsmith

Does anyone know if this works with the Seidio Surface???


----------



## LoH_Mobius

bobsmith said:


> Does anyone know if this works with the Seidio Surface???


Works with seidio active so I'd venture a yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mypantsaretorn

bobsmith said:


> Does anyone know if this works with the Seidio Surface???


The case doesn't close completely on the top and bottom. The sides snap on but there are no tabs on the top or bottom so it leaves a 1-2mm gap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsmith

mypantsaretorn said:


> The case doesn't close completely on the top and bottom. The sides snap on but there are no tabs on the top or bottom so it leaves a 1-2mm gap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Picture?


----------



## litrekid

Damn, I just threw mine in the trash yesterday

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsmith

Dang, I want a seidio surface. I hope this works with it.


----------



## jauhari

Can we ordered?


----------



## Threatcon

bobsmith said:


> Dang, I want a seidio surface. I hope this works with it.


I now use a Seido Surface with the extended 2000 mAh battery and this glass cover. No problems at all, snapped right in with no gaps or hangs.


----------



## solidspidey

For anyone still experiencing the recent apps bug, on xda we are still trying to figure out the root cause but AK kernel has successfully fixed the bug for me and a few others.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1883298

and though it says cm10 kernel I have successfully flashed it with AOKP build 2. Hopefully it is as stable and sleeps well as the other mainstream kernels (Franco, lean etc)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solidspidey

Deleted


----------



## Snow02

solidspidey said:


> For anyone still experiencing the recent apps bug, on xda we are still trying to figure out the root cause but AK kernel has successfully fixed the bug for me and a few others.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1883298
> 
> and though it says cm10 kernel I have successfully flashed it with AOKP build 2. Hopefully it is as stable and sleeps well as the other mainstream kernels (Franco, lean etc)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nope. No change.


----------



## solidspidey

with AK kernel for me at least I can use recent button without the bug but the bug still creeps up when using recent apps with a couple different apps (BetterBatteryStats and Tapatalk). Really wish there was a permanent fix for this. Its really annoying.


----------



## creaky24

Anyone else having trouble with the adhesive not sticking? Halfway between the top and bottom I can actually see a gap between the screen and the protector. If I press it down it holds for a while and then releases again. Any fix?

Sent from my Liquid Jelly Nexus


----------



## bobsmith

Threatcon said:


> I now use a Seido Surface with the extended 2000 mAh battery and this glass cover. No problems at all, snapped right in with no gaps or hangs.


I've got a CDMA one with the 2100 mAh battery. Anyone with that have the Seidio Surface?


----------



## scram

I'll start by saying I don't blame the screen protector. This is a google bug that hasn't been addressed yet but the protector does contribute to the issue. THE SENSITIVITY ISSUES WITH THESE DAMN SOFT KEYS IS DRIVING ME FUCKING MAD AND I'M ABOUT TO RIP THIS PROTECTOR OF MY SCREEN! Ahhh, I feel better now, thanks...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikroft

creaky24' timestamp='1347991997' post='957026 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the adhesive not sticking? Halfway between the top and bottom I can actually see a gap between the screen and the protector. If I press it down it holds for a while and then releases again. Any fix?
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Jelly Nexus


I have the same issue with mine. Sent in an rma and now waiting for my replacement one. Hopefully the adhesive sticks better on the replacement.


----------



## Phaze08

To be honest, I have no idea what you guys are talking about. I have no issues with sensitivity lol. People I know at work on Jelly Bean have no issues either. The 'bug' is your screen protector isnt in place right. I had the same issue until I sat on my phone the way to work a couple days. The heat from my body plus my weight pressed the glass down more and made it stick better. No more issues. 
I dont see how anyone thinks this is a phone issues, no one in any other thread on rootz has sensitivity issues except the people who bought this protector. Its awesome but it does cause issues if not installed right. Simple as that, I'm pretty sure there is no 'bug'


----------



## codesplice

Phaze08 said:


> To be honest, I have no idea what you guys are talking about. I have no issues with sensitivity lol. People I know at work on Jelly Bean have no issues either. The 'bug' is your screen protector isnt in place right. I had the same issue until I sat on my phone the way to work a couple days. The heat from my body plus my weight pressed the glass down more and made it stick better. No more issues.
> I dont see how anyone thinks this is a phone issues, no one in any other thread on rootz has sensitivity issues except the people who bought this protector. Its awesome but it does cause issues if not installed right. Simple as that, I'm pretty sure there is no 'bug'


You're probably right.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1576739

500 posts of people making things up to complain about.


----------



## scram

Thank you codesplice. My sensitivity issues are driving me nuts. I'm not an idiot and its not the screen placement. Once the sensitivity dumps I can turn the screen off and back on then the keys work well. Its a bug and the protector makes it much worse. Get your facts straight before you speak. Just because its not happening to you doesn't mean its not happening.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice

scram said:


> Its a bug and the protector makes it much worse.


I think that this part is the key. Yes, it is a software bug (since "turning it off and back on again" fixes it), but it is to some extent exacerbated by the screen protector. The screen protector (or user installation error) can't bear all the blame though since (again) cycling the device to sleep and back on corrects the problem for a short while.


----------



## scram

Agreed...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## solidspidey

Yep it is a software bug as I can reproduce the bug with the fantom taken off.

If you install paranoid android the issue will be gone. I tried it. I would like to be running AOKP ultimately though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm

scram said:


> Thank you codesplice. My sensitivity issues are driving me nuts. I'm not an idiot and its not the screen placement. Once the sensitivity dumps I can turn the screen off and back on then the keys work well. Its a bug and the protector makes it much worse. Get your facts straight before you speak. Just because its not happening to you doesn't mean its not happening.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I know exactly what you're talking about. Along with that it was *constantly* separating from the screen along the curved edge. I finally had enough with this piece of junk and tossed it. I put a squeegee-on protector back on and could't be happier. No more pressing down around the edges every 5 seconds to make it re-stick or having to reboot the phone to click the back button.


----------



## kbluhm

double


----------



## pmoradi2002

litrekid said:


> Sweet probably will get one for my N7 too...Thanks!


http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/asus/phantasm


----------



## mikeymop

I noticed you're on the 2nd or 3rd revision for the fantom for the Galaxy S3. Have you made any revisions for the GNex? I'd be interested in buying the revised on you teased.


----------



## pmoradi2002

mikeymop said:


> I noticed you're on the 2nd or 3rd revision for the fantom for the Galaxy S3. Have you made any revisions for the GNex? I'd be interested in buying the revised on you teased.


As we do have a very low defect rate on the Nexus, we won't be having a revised version. We will, however, be having the White version which will have stronger adhesive.


----------



## jova33

How will the white on black look?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

jova33 said:


> How will the white on black look?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've got pictures somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Threatcon

pmoradi2002 said:


> http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/asus/phantasm


Ordered, cool!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## bobsmith

What's a good case that works with this and the 2100 mAh extended battery? Not ringke slim


----------



## Threatcon

bobsmith said:


> I now use a Seido Surface with the extended 2000 mAh battery and this glass cover. No problems at all, snapped right in with no gaps or hangs.


----------



## mikeymop

bobsmith said:


> What's a good case that works with this and the 2100 mAh extended battery? Not ringke slim


My SGP Neocase hybrid fits the screen protector AND the 2100mAH battery. Give it a look


----------



## strikeir13

pmoradi2002 said:


> As we do have a very low defect rate on the Nexus, we won't be having a revised version. We will, however, be having the White version which will have stronger adhesive.


Is this available yet? A while ago it was a few weeks out, and I keep checking the website but nothing has changed on the Fantom product page.


----------



## rpmm70

pmoradi2002 said:


> As we do have a very low defect rate on the Nexus, we won't be having a revised version. We will, however, be having the White version which will have stronger adhesive.


I love the one I have now, but it is starting to come up on one side because of the curved screen.

I am very interested in a white one with a better adhesive. Any time line in this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## vanhoud

So I have read multiple times about people having the rainbow effect in the middle of their screen. I have never had this problem before however today I went into an ice hockey rink today and as soon as I stepped into the rink I noticed I had the same rainbow effect in the middle of my screen due to the ice cold temperature. I wonder what the temperature was when other people said they had the same problem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## akellar

vanhoud said:


> So I have read multiple times about people having the rainbow effect in the middle of their screen. I have never had this problem before however today I went into an ice hockey rink today and as soon as I stepped into the rink I noticed I had the same rainbow effect in the middle of my screen due to the ice cold temperature. I wonder what the temperature was when other people said they had the same problem
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


Well considering it was middle of summer I would assume it was warm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaine07

Well, my phone took the "epic juggle drop" today. See attached image. Worked just AS IT SHOULD HAVE! Broke protector & not the phones screen. Was skeptical about ~$30 screen protector, but now, its paid for itself!










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

akellar said:


> Well considering it was middle of summer I would assume it was warm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So yeah now that I am home the Damn rainbow spot is permanent.... ARRRGHHHHH.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## blaine07

vanhoud said:


> So yeah now that I am home the Damn rainbow spot is permanent.... ARRRGHHHHH.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


Time, it used to come & go on mine too...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

blaine07 said:


> Well, my phone took the "epic juggle drop" today. See attached image. Worked just AS IT SHOULD HAVE! Broke protector & not the phones screen. Was skeptical about ~$30 screen protector, but now, its paid for itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That must have been one hell of a drop! Face down I assume?


----------



## vanhoud

blaine07 said:


> Time, it used to come & go on mine too...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I doubt this is temporary. The .5'x.5' inch area with the rainbow effect appears to have suffered some damage from the cold temperature of the hockey rink i went to last night. even with the slightest light reflection, the rainbow and individual dots in the glass jump out in that area (and other dots aren't visible). The affected dots appear to have what looks like a small bubble surrounding each one of them.

This will probably become an issue when we approach winter time. For example, you walk out of your 75 degree home into a 28 degree outside air temperature, which is pretty much exactly the same situation I had last night (outside air 75, rink <32). This sucks because i absolutely love this screen protector and had no issue until last night. Looks like this scenario wasn't in the test phase of production.


----------



## Barf

vanhoud said:


> I doubt this is temporary. The .5'x.5' inch area with the rainbow effect appears to have suffered some damage from the cold temperature of the hockey rink i went to last night. even with the slightest light reflection, the rainbow and individual dots in the glass jump out in that area (and other dots aren't visible). The affected dots appear to have what looks like a small bubble surrounding each one of them.
> 
> This will probably become an issue when we approach winter time. For example, you walk out of your 75 degree home into a 28 degree outside air temperature, which is pretty much exactly the same situation I had last night (outside air 75, rink <32). This sucks because i absolutely love this screen protector and had no issue until last night. Looks like this scenario wasn't in the test phase of production.


Stop dropping acid at the hockey rink brah. Problem solved.

But, in all seriousness, I'm sure some people here have dealt with extreme temperature changes and have not experienced this. Might be a bad screen, and I'm sure the op would be willing to send a replacement/refund if you aren't happy. Seems like a stand up dewd to me.


----------



## vanhoud

Barf said:


> Stop dropping acid at the hockey rink brah. Problem solved.


LOL yeah I should definitely stop with the acid!

I plan on emailing xgear today about to see what they can do

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## housry23

Just wanted to post my experience here with this company and protector. I preordered and got the protector in the first wave of shipments. Loved it, but had major problems with sensitivity in the Nav Bar area. I tried reinstalling and several of the other "solutions" found here in the thread and nothing worked. I took it off and used something else. after a while, I decided that I loved the feel of the tempered glass and wanted to see if I could get a replacement. I emailed the company and the OP emailed me back and within a few hours I had a tracking # for a brand new one. He said not to worry about sending the old one back.

Once the new one came, I waited a while to install it because I had just bought a white Nexus and was waiting on it to be shipped to me. I installed the new protector and absolutely NO sensitivity issues. I am 100% satisfied with the product and company and would not hesitate to buy another if I ever need to.

pmoradi2002 is a stand up guy. Thanks for sticking your neck out and getting this rolling for us gnex owners.


----------



## Snow02

vanhoud said:


> LOL yeah I should definitely stop with the acid!
> 
> I plan on emailing xgear today about to see what they can do
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


There's nothing to do. It's not damage to the protector. Think about it - how would cold temps damage it?

Mine developed a rainbow spot temporarily after having it on for a few weeks. It went away in a few days with normal use.


----------



## miketoasty

Just ordered mine tonight, cannot wait to get this and start using it. Seems to be a great product.


----------



## blaine07

Barf said:


> That must have been one hell of a drop! Face down I assume?


Yea, landed face down on asphalt from I dunno, being in front of my face high. Lol

I wonder if i can warranty it!!???(HAHA, totally kidding)

I don't know anyone with Gnex but I've telling everyone I know about how Xgears protector saved me more money than switching to Geico. Lol
Edit: I just broke all the tiny pieces off around edges and I guess I'm going to try and put a normal screen protector over it until I can afford another glass one. Surprisingly cracks aren't bothering me yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

Snow02 said:


> There's nothing to do. It's not damage to the protector. Think about it - how would cold temps damage it?
> 
> Mine developed a rainbow spot temporarily after having it on for a few weeks. It went away in a few days with normal use.


I wouldnt know why it would damage it, i didnt manufacture it lol. All i know if they I was using the phone while going there, using it while i walked up to the complex right before i walked into the rink i put it in the pocket in my fleece, sat down on a bench, pulled the phone out and it was there sticking out like a sore thumb. Im not trying to bash Xgear or anything it was just an observation. Its definitely not a deal breaker and i still hope it goes away in a few weeks.


----------



## LoH_Mobius

Snow02 said:


> There's nothing to do. It's not damage to the protector. Think about it - how would cold temps damage it?
> 
> Mine developed a rainbow spot temporarily after having it on for a few weeks. It went away in a few days with normal use.


The cold temp could affect it as having a minor change to the distance from the screen would cause it to develop. Having 2 different kinds of glass heating (or cooling in this case) can cause their expansion (or contraction...) to make that slight space between the protector and screen to appear,thereby causing a rainbow effect. One glass could have 5.0x10[sup]-6 [/sup]in/in [sup]o[/sup]F and the other could have 3.3x10[sup]-6 [/sup]in/in [sup]o[/sup]F. This may just be enough from the shock cold to cause the rainbow effect.

Source: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/linear-expansion-coefficients-d_95.html

Or if you sit on it around the center it can develop too


----------



## blaine07

vanhoud said:


> I wouldnt know why it would damage it, i didnt manufacture it lol. All i know if they I was using the phone while going there, using it while i walked up to the complex right before i walked into the rink i put it in the pocket in my fleece, sat down on a bench, pulled the phone out and it was there sticking out like a sore thumb. Im not trying to bash Xgear or anything it was just an observation. Its definitely not a deal breaker and i still hope it goes away in a few weeks.


Throw her in the ole microwave haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

LoH_Mobius said:


> The cold temp could affect it as having a minor change to the distance from the screen would cause it to develop. Having 2 different kinds of glass heating (or cooling in this case) can cause their expansion (or contraction...) to make that slight space between the protector and screen to appear,thereby causing a rainbow effect. One glass could have 5.0x10[sup]-6 [/sup]in/in [sup]o[/sup]F and the other could have 3.3x10[sup]-6 [/sup]in/in [sup]o[/sup]F. This may just be enough from the shock cold to cause the rainbow effect.
> 
> Source: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/linear-expansion-coefficients-d_95.html


Ha I bet that is exactly what happened

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## flegma3124

So I've had my protector since they came out and love it. Two weeks ago I got a replacement gnex and switched the protector from my defective gnex to the replacement. Now I got sensitivity issues like whoa. Any ideas/advice? Thanks guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud

Reapply it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## miketoasty

Somewhat dissapointed, three days since ordering and I haven't even got a confirmation email. Emailed support yesterday morning and have heard nothing from them. Will be asking for a refund soon if I don't hear anything from them, maybe the OP can talk to someone that could help me out?


----------



## CC16177

miketoasty said:


> Somewhat dissapointed, three days since ordering and I haven't even got a confirmation email. Emailed support yesterday morning and have heard nothing from them. Will be asking for a refund soon if I don't hear anything from them, maybe the OP can talk to someone that could help me out?


I would relax. When I ordered it took almost a week to receive confirmation of everything being processed because the company is relatively small and they have other products as well. I'm sure your order will be filled in a timely manner I would just be a little more patient...


----------



## miketoasty

CC16177 said:


> I would relax. When I ordered it took almost a week to receive confirmation of everything being processed because the company is relatively small and they have other products as well. I'm sure your order will be filled in a timely manner I would just be a little more patient...


Was told the product would be shipped within 24 - 48 hours, not trying to be impatient just trying to hold the company to what I was told.


----------



## CC16177

miketoasty said:


> Was told the product would be shipped within 24 - 48 hours, not trying to be impatient just trying to hold the company to what I was told.


You also ordered it at 9PM on a Sunday night. That means your order will be received some time on Monday and shipped within 24-48 hours from that point. That would mean that by end of business today (PST time) if you have still not received shipping confirmation it would be realistic to be disappointed.

I'm just pointing out that immediately threatening to cancel your order unless the OP helps you out is a little childish...


----------



## miketoasty

CC16177 said:


> You also ordered it at 9PM on a Sunday night. That means your order will be received some time on Monday and shipped within 24-48 hours from that point. That would mean that by end of business today (PST time) if you have still not received shipping confirmation it would be realistic to be disappointed.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that immediately threatening to cancel your order unless the OP helps you out is a little childish...


Just expected to see some sort of confirmation that's all, not trying to be a jerk about it.


----------



## CC16177

miketoasty said:


> Just expected to see some sort of confirmation that's all, not trying to be a jerk about it.


Sorry i'm not either i've just seen so many people give the OP a hard time it's rubbed me the wrong way. I'm not saying you have necessarily but this thread is flooded with baseless (in my opinion) complaints considering he was just trying to help out this community with a product nobody else had produced yet.

I find myself having to check this thread every once and awhile just to offer my positive feedback and input towards any issues regarding this situation because I feel bad for the OP... so don't take my possible rudeness personally.


----------



## miketoasty

CC16177 said:


> Sorry i'm not either i've just seen so many people give the OP a hard time it's rubbed me the wrong way. I'm not saying you have necessarily but this thread is flooded with baseless (in my opinion) complaints considering he was just trying to help out this community with a product nobody else had produced yet.
> 
> I find myself having to check this thread every once and awhile just to offer my positive feedback and input towards any issues regarding this situation because I feel bad for the OP... so don't take my possible rudeness personally.


Didn't know there was such a problem with the OP (Only saw the thread when it was first started and a couple days ago), so I do want to apologize to the OP was just concerned when I didn't see anything come my way. I will sit on my hands and wait patiently and I do very much appreciate it OP!


----------



## strikeir13

OP, any update on white availability? I check the website frequently but the Fantom product page has remained unchanged...


----------



## miketoasty

I received mine today, didn't get any emails or what not but I still got it so that's all that matters. Applying was literally painless, and everything is working great so far. Thanks a lot OP for getting this for us!


----------



## pmoradi2002

miketoasty said:


> OP, any update on white availability? I check the website frequently but the Fantom product page has remained unchanged...


Should have them in next week.


----------



## Threatcon

I think I might have found a solution to the touch screen responsiveness that most seem to be facing. I've been running CNA 3.x.x on both my GN and N7 and have the same problem where the screen get somewhat unresponsive at times. I have the glass screen protector on my GN and obviously not on my N7. The other day I tried the S3 TouchWiz Jelly Bean Addon (Update 1.3.3) (Launcher Update LIB) and it has fixed the touch screen responsiveness. I'm not using the TouchWiz launcher, but still using Nova launcher like I have been on both devices. Now the only difference I see when tearing into things is that the glow effect image is much larger than the default JellyBean one. I don't know how to explain it but testing over the past 24 hours and I have not had a single problem with the touch screen navigation buttons being non responsive at all. They have been working 100%! Now I'm no way trying to push this theme add on, but just stating the fact that it fixed my screen problems.

Others that have more knowledge of how this works would be better at disassembling what changed and able to pinpoint what caused this to work better than I.

Edit...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thomassafca.theme.touchwiz
I can recreate the nav key responsiveness with only the above theme. No need to install the TouchWiz mod.


----------



## scram

Just developed a big rainbow in the center. Very disappointed. Anyone warranty for that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LoH_Mobius

scram said:


> Just developed a big rainbow in the center. Very disappointed. Anyone warranty for that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Have you attempted to take off the protector and reapply it? Be ginger with it, use a long fingernail, credit card, etc and slowly/gently take it off.


----------



## scram

Hmm, long fingernail. Gonna be a few weeks before I can use that technique=)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vicorama

I got mine a week ago. Fairly quick I might add. I dont know why its taking orders so long, but maybe they are just inundated with orders and trying to keep up. But as for me It applies on fairly easy. Except I have a dusty room and spent half the time with a piece of transparent tape to get out the lint and fibers that are floating around in my room. other than that... it looks/feels great. I dont experience and touch loss. I also have on a OtterBox Commuter case and the silicone warps around the glass so I am secure that dust wont enter the edges. Im one happy customer. good luck with your orders guys.


----------



## vicorama

scram said:


> Just developed a big rainbow in the center. Very disappointed. Anyone warranty for that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I got that too my first time around. I just reapplied it. pressed down on the black parts first. then took the cloth and pushed down on the CENTER and pushed OUT.


----------



## solidspidey

to anyone with the "recent apps sensitivity bug" try setting your Gamma setting to 6 or above (Either in AOKP settings or Trickster mod). If using Franco app change it 1.6 and see if the issue gets fixed.

I was able to find this fix and I posted on the XDA thread and many people have confirmed it being fixed for them as well.


----------



## Snow02

solidspidey said:


> to anyone with the "recent apps sensitivity bug" try setting your Gamma setting to 6 or above (Either in AOKP settings or Trickster mod). If using Franco app change it 1.6 and see if the issue gets fixed.
> 
> I was able to find this fix and I posted on the XDA thread and many people have confirmed it being fixed for them as well.


Yep. Just saw your post on the Google code thread. It works.


----------



## miketoasty

Just to post an update, I got mine, no emails were ever sent but I can't complain because so far this has been amazing. Applying was easy as pie and it really feels a lot better than a normal screen protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solidspidey

Nice  trying to spread the word.. I hate this bug with a passion lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikroft

Got my replacement last week. Have had it installed all this time. It's perfect this time. No lifting or sensitivity issues. Hands down the best screen protector ever.


----------



## vash1

What ever happened to the white cover? Wasn't it supposed to have extra adhesive?


----------



## FSRBIKER

This should be added to the original post, this solution seems to work for everyone.



solidspidey said:


> to anyone with the "recent apps sensitivity bug" try setting your Gamma setting to 6 or above (Either in AOKP settings or Trickster mod). If using Franco app change it 1.6 and see if the issue gets fixed.
> 
> I was able to find this fix and I posted on the XDA thread and many people have confirmed it being fixed for them as well.


----------



## miketoasty

So I was getting terrible touch response with the screen protector on so I figured I would re apply it and it has been much better ever since. Did exactly as what you guys have been saying pushing down the black edges first and then pushing in the middle, worked like a charm. I did try the 6 gamma first which didn't help but I did have it still set to that after re applying it so that may be helping. Either way thanks again OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikeir13

Guess the white protector is vaporware...


----------



## Threatcon

Any updates on the N7, I see the date changed to 2 Nov? As stated above... white version for the GN?


----------



## strikeir13

strikeir13 said:


> Guess the white protector is vaporware...


So the website finally updated to show an option for the white gnex protector aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's out of stock. Any comment on this situation, OP? I'm still interested in ordering a white protector so I'm hoping the "out of stock" situation is temporary.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Threatcon said:


> So the website finally updated to show an option for the white gnex protector aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's out of stock. Any comment on this situation, OP? I'm still interested in ordering a white protector so I'm hoping the "out of stock" situation is temporary.


Just getting ready, will arrive in roughly a week.


----------



## barski

Cracked my screen protector....and now that the Nexus 4 is total bust I'm going to order another glass for my Gnex. Any date on the white?


----------



## pmoradi2002

barski said:


> Cracked my screen protector....and now that the Nexus 4 is total bust I'm going to order another glass for my Gnex. Any date on the white?


I believe 1-2 weeks. Have been having issues with customs.


----------



## sk3litor

pmoradi2002 said:


> I believe 1-2 weeks. Have been having issues with customs.


 hey man I went to the website and I want one real bad bad it says out of stock till Dec. Any way to get it pre-ordered so I can get it right away? I also want the white one.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## sk3litor

Also I was wondering how this protector would fair with a snug fitting case. Any users out there noticing any problems? (Protector peeling off when putting on a case, case not fitting correctly, ect.)? thanks

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## pmoradi2002

sk3litor said:


> Also I was wondering how this protector would fair with a snug fitting case. Any users out there noticing any problems? (Protector peeling off when putting on a case, case not fitting correctly, ect.)? thanks
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


Maybe somebody else can chime in on this, I personally do not use a case on my GNex.


----------



## maximus4

I have an incipio silicrylic case which is a hard plastic shell over a silicone case which fits pretty tight, and it fit the exact same after. I can't imagine any case that would have an issue with the extra .5mm or so. The edges of the case actually fit right over the edge of the screen protector and looks seamless, and has so far kept anything from lifting/peeling.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barski

pmoradi2002 said:


> *White is in stock, available to order, and ships the following business day.*
> 
> Maybe somebody else can chime in on this, I personally do not use a case on my GNex.


Does the white have stronger adhesive? It was mentioned a while back http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25298-how-many-of-you-would-be-interested-in-a-tempered-glass-screen-protector/page__st__1190#entry961593


----------



## pmoradi2002

barski said:


> Does the white have stronger adhesive? It was mentioned a while back http://rootzwiki.com...190#entry961593


Stronger adhesive and no dots.


----------



## EniGmA1987

Really? Interesting. I just bought one cause I like the look. Ill post back in here how I like it compared to my older black one.


----------



## pmoradi2002

EniGmA1987 said:


> Really? Interesting. I just bought one cause I like the look. Ill post back in here how I like it compared to my older black one.


If your order was shipped after 11/7, you got the new model. We had them out of stock for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## barski

Just ordered the white one as well. I thought the black was awesome, can't wait to get the improved white!


----------



## nivag

Has the black version been improved as well? The only thing that has kept me from buying this is the dots.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

nivag said:


> Has the black version been improved as well? The only thing that has kept me from buying this is the dots.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Both the black and white Fantom have stronger adhesive as well as no dots.


----------



## nivag

Thank you I'll be making my purchase tomorrow 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jean15paul

Hi, I just came across this screen protector and this thread. 126 pages is a lot to read. I've read about 15 or so pages and I'm definitely interested. I hate to be "that guy," but could someone (maybe the OP?) summarize the issues and any major points of this thread?
I saw a mention of a fix for the sensitivity issue by changing your gamma setting. Can someone provide a link on how to do that? I'm rooted running a AOSP stock ROM. Thinking of switching to CM 10 soon.
I see mention of the white version having more adhesive than the black one. Does that imply that there a problem with the black one? Is the adhesive strong enough? Nevermind, just saw that the black has the improved adhesive.
What are the "dots" that I've seen mentioned?
I haven't seen any mention of how this screen protector affects smoothness and clarity. I assume (hope) it will look and feel just like no screen protector at all (which is why I'm interested). Can someone confirm?
How is the durability? Does it crack or chip easily? I have a Seidio Active case because I drop my phone regularly. I hope this screen protector can stand up to being dropped in a case.
Any other issues?
Thanks!


----------



## EniGmA1987

I dont think the dots are on any of the protectors anymore, so it isnt an issue
smoothness and clarity are as if nothing was there at all. As for feel, that is an interesting thing. My first one, with the dots felt very smooth and nice. THe new one without dots feels slightly strange to me. The new one just feels like its grabbing at my skin, and doesnt want to slide nicely. Maybe it will get better with a bit of use though, it could just be so new and clean that it doesnt slide well. It still feels like glass and all, its just really hard to describe exactly what I mean. I am pretty sure though that with use, once the oil from your skin starts getting on it more it will "smoothen up". I just put my new one on today, got white this time and will be painting my phone chassis tomorrow after work to match.

Durability is good, but a few users say that their screen cracked and chipped for no reason. 99% of people have not said this though so while I suppose it is possible to get a defective one where something is up with the glass when it was made, I dont think it is something that should be worried about.

I have had mine since the very first batch went out and one of the first to get mine and I have no issues other than in the early morning when I wake up sometimes my nav bar hardly works and I have to press down hard to get the screen protector stuck down all the way again. That has only started happening the last month or two and my guess is the stronger adhesive would fix this pulling up issue that has recently started. its not a big deal to me anyway cause it doesnt happen during the day, just when the phone has been sitting for 10 hours without being used.


----------



## barski

I've now had both versions of this screen protector and can easily say the newest version is superior in my opinion.

The white is awesome! It gives my nexus a new look that I really like. Removing the dots was a huge plus to me as I'm outdoors a majority of the time. The glass feels just like...well glass, no stickiness just smooth! Notification light circle seems smaller to me as compared the black, which I like.

Hard to beat this screen protector! Good work as always!


----------



## pmoradi2002

jean15paul said:


> Notification light circle seems smaller to me as compared the black, which I like.


I did request that the notification cutout be smaller so that it is less noticeable


----------



## Threatcon

I made my first order on 08/08/2012 and have been using the same tempered glass screen protector since. I did order a backup on 08/15/2012, but have not had to use it and now it just sits in my drawer of parts for my Galaxy Nexus. I just ordered the newer version with the black border only for the new adhesive and no dots. The dots have not bothered me at all, but others have noticed it and talked smack. Anyone that reads this and is on the edge of getting one just do it! This is by far the best screen protector I have ever used! My Nexus 7 screen protector should be in soon and then both of my sexy Nexies will be covered with a sexy glass screen protector! Thanks XGearLive for such a great product, seriously!!


----------



## DevinLeFevere

Would these hide hair line scratches??


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Glad to hear the adhesive has been improved on both models. I still have my original from the first week or two of the release and I had to pull it up within the past month or so due to some odd problem with rainbow effect and exaggeration of the dots in the protector. After that the adhesive was never the same. Slowly the protector would start to pop up at the curved part of the screen and now it pretty much never stays on.

Looks like I'll be on the market for a new version very soon.


----------



## Snow02

DevinLeFevere said:


> Would these hide hair line scratches??


They do. Quite well. I had one scratch that would catch my nail when rubbed (so it was fairly deep) and I don't see it anymore.


----------



## Doc Cause

If someone can confirm that the new version of these doesn't cause dotting or a rainbow effect in the sun light I will order one tomorrow. Is this still an issue? Does it depend on the application of the screen protector? I am very anal about any imperfections on a device. I got a nick in my phone the size of a pencil tip that drives me crazy.


----------



## EniGmA1987

rainbow effect is from the glass being warped when you put it on. If you have a rainbow, then the screen protector is not mounted right. You need to re-do it and not press down in the middle when applying it. Or at least not so hard in the middle.

Dots are also gone as the OP said.

White one looks really nice too


----------



## Doc Cause

EniGmA1987 said:


> rainbow effect is from the glass being warped when you put it on. If you have a rainbow, then the screen protector is not mounted right. You need to re-do it and not press down in the middle when applying it. Or at least not so hard in the middle.
> 
> Dots are also gone as the OP said.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> White one looks really nice too


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jumperalex

Well what can i say so far. I ordered from the Northern VA area on 19 Nov. Here I sit 21 Nov and it is installed on my phone. So no complaints there. Its been about [looks at watch] ten minutes and so far so good. This is replacing an ArmorSuite protector. I like the wet application of the ArmorSuite and the fact that for mild scratches the ArmorSuite was "self-healing". However what I didn't like was that it easily developed little divots if anything mildly hard put presure on it. I'm not talking scratch glass hard and pointy mind you. But enough to plow the soft material into a divot. After 6 months it looks and feels like the surface of the moon









So as you can imagine the smoothness of the glass protector is quite a nice improvement over what i was used to. If I had one complaint it is that i wish there was no need for the border or that it could be MUCH thinner all around. It makes the screen image itself feel recessed even more than it already is.

That said, so far, I'm impressed. Great work!!!


----------



## EniGmA1987

Got my screen protector on and the base painted now:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23712-white-galaxy-nexus/page__st__30#entry1032748


----------



## sk3litor

Just ordered my white one. This plus my case mate snap case will render my device impervious to these earthly materials. Mhuaaaaahaaaahaaa

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## Threatcon

Are there plans for a Nexus 4 version?


----------



## sk3litor

Alright I ordered this thing on thanksgiving and here I sit on Monday with it in my hands. Super kudos to these guys let's just hope I don't louse up the installation

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## Threatcon

Got my Nexus 7 version in today and put it on. A little trickier than the GN version. It's bigger and more flexible so I attempted to roll it on and pull the plastic back at the same time and apply pressure with a lint free cloth. This method failed and then I lifted it up and reapplied two more times, but every time I kept getting the rainbow bubble in the middle. Fourth attempt and it is on flawlessly now. The trick was to line up the camera and top corners first, then just let it fall gently on the N7 screen. Do not apply any pressure and don't roll it on per say. Just let it drop lightly and the rainbow bubble will not appear.

LOVE this thing!! This glass screen protector adds that extra layer of "pimp" and my son loves how smooth it is when playing games!! Home run XGearLive!!


----------



## sk3litor

Sorry for the bad angles, best I could do without another camera. But yeah great product great service can't say enough good things. If I had the money I would buy five more just to hand them out to promote you guys. If I may suggest though some sort of small logo or emblem I think would class it up a bit. Just so people don't think it's some Chinese piece of garbage. Just my opinion. So with no further adu

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## pmoradi2002

sk3litor said:


> Sorry for the bad angles, best I could do without another camera. But yeah great product great service can't say enough good things. If I had the money I would buy five more just to hand them out to promote you guys. If I may suggest though some sort of small logo or emblem I think would class it up a bit. Just so people don't think it's some Chinese piece of garbage. Just my opinion. So with no further adu
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


Glad you like it!

From experience people do not like branding on their devices, so we decided not to include any this time.


----------



## milan616

People hate branding! Notice the VZW/Note 2 fiasco. We want as clean or cleaner a look as the phone starts with.


----------



## sk3litor

Very true very true. I think " class" was the wrong word. It's just to bad we live in a " cult-of- brand" nation. Either way great product guys thanks will probly be buying the black one soon

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## akellar

Just received the white version. Looks great and feels wonderful. Slight sensitivity adjustment but not awful. I would guess that after a day or two I won't even notice.

Edit: well f me. Attempted to adjust the setting and this thing cracked already. If you're getting this make sure your first install is perfect cause removing it without breaking it is nearly impossible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## barski

akellar said:


> Just received the white version. Looks great and feels wonderful. Slight sensitivity adjustment but not awful. I would guess that after a day or two I won't even notice.
> 
> Edit: well f me. Attempted to adjust the setting and this thing cracked already. If you're getting this make sure your first install is perfect cause removing it without breaking it is nearly impossible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've removed mine once already because I didn't have it perfect and didn't break it. I use the credit card and just slide it down the sides with no lift.


----------



## strikeir13

akellar said:


> Just received the white version. Looks great and feels wonderful. Slight sensitivity adjustment but not awful. I would guess that after a day or two I won't even notice.
> 
> Edit: well f me. Attempted to adjust the setting and this thing cracked already. If you're getting this make sure your first install is perfect cause removing it without breaking it is nearly impossible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


When I got my recent one (second version with stronger adhesive), I was able to remove it multiple times without breaking it. You just have to be careful.


----------



## Hosehead

Mine was great while it lasted. Only had it a few months and it cracked. I may get another. Still waffling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

Well mine cracked. (My own fault). But here's to try to prevent someone from making the same mistake I made. 1st) don't use a razor blade 2) don't start from the corner. My advice is use a guitar pic or an old credit card and try to file it down a little to make it a little thinner. Maybe grind it on wet cement or something. Anyway start on the side, where the least amount of stress will be. Work the " separation device" up and down the side applying little bit of force but not to much just keep working up and down. Eventually you'll get under the border. At this point don't go inward, I did and it smudged the adhesive on the clear part (doh). Just carefully work your way around the border. Go slow and be patient but eventually it will work. Work your way around the border so you can eventually lift straight up. Then simply reapply. Good luck to all. BTW I will be ordering another one. Also try to heat up the adhesive first. Maybe a blow torch. J/K try a space heater or something.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## akellar

sk3litor said:


> Well mine cracked. (My own fault). But here's to try to prevent someone from making the same mistake I made. 1st) don't use a razor blade 2) don't start from the corner. My advice is use a guitar pic or an old credit card and try to file it down a little to make it a little thinner. Maybe grind it on wet cement or something. Anyway start on the side, where the least amount of stress will be. Work the " separation device" up and down the side applying little bit of force but not to much just keep working up and down. Eventually you'll get under the border. At this point don't go inward, I did and it smudged the adhesive on the clear part (doh). Just carefully work your way around the border. Go slow and be patient but eventually it will work. Work your way around the border so you can eventually lift straight up. Then simply reapply. Good luck to all. BTW I will be ordering another one. Also try to heat up the adhesive first. Maybe a blow torch. J/K try a space heater or something.
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


Got any tips on setting it so touch sensitivity isn't killed? I have some major dead spots I have to touch multiple times. Best to start from the bottom maybe?


----------



## elijahahah

any general tips for applying the screen protector to the phone? i hear some people saying push from the center out and others saying only press on the boarder.


----------



## pmoradi2002

elijahahah said:


> any general tips for applying the screen protector to the phone? i hear some people saying push from the center out and others saying only press on the boarder.


ONLY press around the border when installing. If you press in the center a big "rainbow" will appear.


----------



## sk3litor

akellar said:


> Got any tips on setting it so touch sensitivity isn't killed? I have some major dead spots I have to touch multiple times. Best to start from the bottom maybe?


 that might work but since most of the cutouts are at the top it might not line up correctly. The best advice I could give would be to just do it as perfectly as you can. The lower you place it on the phone the more flex it will have at the curved part but of coarse you still have to make sure everything lines up

by the power of grayskull


----------



## Threatcon

http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/lg/fantom-4

For the LG Nexus 4 incase you missed it!


----------



## zbraptorsdr

sk3litor said:


> that might work but since most of the cutouts are at the top it might not line up correctly. The best advice I could give would be to just do it as perfectly as you can. The lower you place it on the phone the more flex it will have at the curved part but of coarse you still have to make sure everything lines up
> 
> by the power of grayskull


I posted a way back in this thread that a good way to align the protector well is to try using *show layout bounds* in your dev settings. match the border of the protector with the blue screen outline.


----------



## zbraptorsdr

zbraptorsdr said:


> Got any tips on setting it so touch sensitivity isn't killed? I have some major dead spots I have to touch multiple times. Best to start from the bottom maybe?


oops double post


----------



## elijahahah

i got that rainbow blob in the middle of the screen so I got a thin card and lifted the protector and reapplied. now i have a bunch of dust trapped under ): any suggestions?


----------



## Snow02

elijahahah said:


> i got that rainbow blob in the middle of the screen so I got a thin card and lifted the protector and reapplied. now i have a bunch of dust trapped under ): any suggestions?


Should have just let it be. I get that spot rarely from time to time and it always goes away.

Not a lot you can for the dust issue other than remove it, blow it clean, and re-apply. But that comes with it's own set of risks.


----------



## elijahahah

Sorry for all the questions, but in your guys experience how many times can the protector be removed and reapplied before it starts to lift off the screen?


----------



## EniGmA1987

elijahahah said:


> Sorry for all the questions, but in your guys experience how many times can the protector be removed and reapplied before it starts to lift off the screen?


With the new adhesive I would say anywhere from 5-10 times. More than is necessary to get it mounted right. The biggest thing, as others have been saying, is making sure you dont get any dust or grime under the glass when you are re-applying


----------



## scram

As far as the dust under the protector goes, I've learned a little trick. I didn't come up with it on my own because I'm not that smart but I do like to share Turn the shower on in the bathroom real hot and let it get pretty steamy in there. That will knock all dust out of the air prior to applying and just about eliminate all static also. Do this prior to removing any protective film on your protector. Do everything in the high humidity atmosphere. Worked like an absolute charm for me...


----------



## lippstuh

scram said:


> As far as the dust under the protector goes, I've learned a little trick. I didn't come up with it on my own because I'm not that smart but I do like to share Turn the shower on in the bathroom real hot and let it get pretty steamy in there. That will knock all dust out of the air prior to applying and just about eliminate all static also. Do this prior to removing any protective film on your protector. Do everything in the high humidity atmosphere. Worked like an absolute charm for me...


I been doing for the past 5 years and it always works. This is what i use:
1. Microfiber from glasses / sunglasses to wipe it clean of smudges
2. 2 pieces of tap on opposite corners of the screen protector to align it
3. turn on the shower to steam the room
4. extra pieces of tap to get rid of dust particles stuck on the screen or screen protector


----------



## whezzel

ordered one of these and had to take it off after only a few hours. could not get it positioned right on my phone and had a major dead spot that included the whole screen. it seemed like a nice product while i had it and will buy another when i get a new phone that doesn't have a curve display and see if it works better.


----------



## sk3litor

Just wanted to drop in and say just got my second one. Ordered on Sunday, received on Thursday. This protector AND my newly purchased smartphone friendly Glider gloves and STILL no loss of responsiveness.again the white one kicks ass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OwaN

After I noticed some serious dust issues underneath the screen (not there when I applied), I removed the protector to try to clean it out. Unfortunately it looks like the protector left some glue behind and now its lifting in that spot. It looks like I'm going to have to replace it soon, but between this and the sensitivity issues, I dont know if I can bring myself to do this one again. Its a shame because having the glass texture feels so much nicer than the lame plastic skins.


----------



## jova33

I just roll with no screen protector.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## SD_Ryan

sk3litor said:


> Sorry for the bad angles, best I could do without another camera. But yeah great product great service can't say enough good things. If I had the money I would buy five more just to hand them out to promote you guys. If I may suggest though some sort of small logo or emblem I think would class it up a bit. Just so people don't think it's some Chinese piece of garbage. Just my opinion. So with no further adu
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


I just noticed that you and I have the same setup. I occasionally will have screen sensitivity issues with the case on, it is typically fixed by either running my fingernail between the protector and silicon bumper or just re-installing the case entirely. Do you have similar issues?

Otherwise, I love the combo and have actually gotten a lot of compliments on it, typically by girls at my local bar. Its funny, I've found they actually get a kick out of all of my nerdy Nexus customizations. Since they all have iPhones; theming, live wallpapers, etc. seem almost magical to them. I guess one benefit of smartphone proliferation is that after all these years, many girls find gadget knowledge attractive. Who knew...

EDIT: Here's the case: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007K5H4YS/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


----------



## jova33

You're the one with the white screen protector and white case? 
Do you use a ghost theme too?

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## sk3litor

SD_Ryan said:


> I just noticed that you and I have the same setup. I occasionally will have screen sensitivity issues with the case on, it is typically fixed by either running my fingernail between the protector and silicon bumper or just re-installing the case entirely. Do you have similar issues?
> 
> Otherwise, I love the combo and have actually gotten a lot of compliments on it, typically by girls at my local bar. Its funny, I've found they actually get a kick out of all of my nerdy Nexus customizations. Since they all have iPhones; theming, live wallpapers, etc. seem almost magical to them. I guess one benefit of smartphone proliferation is that after all these years, many girls find gadget knowledge attractive. Who knew...
> 
> EDIT: Here's the case:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007K5H4YS/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


 no sensitivity issues but the ladies do like the white. Then I show them photosphere..... And then my bedroom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD_Ryan

sk3litor said:


> no sensitivity issues but the ladies do like the white. Then I show them photosphere..... And then my bedroom
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well played, good sir.

Respect.


----------



## rpmm70

I love the screen protector, but I have one issue with it. I am getting dust behind the screen protector in front of the light and proximity sensors. I tried using canned air to clean it out, but it moved some of it in front of the camera.

Does anyone have any tips to keep the dust out?


----------

